# Best Naruto AMV? Post 'em here!



## Bellium (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey everyone, whats the best naruto amv you've ever seen. I'd have to say my two favorites are:
Toushi, by Majin kenshin
and
Weapon, by (i forgot his name) the song is Matthew Good Band Weapon


----------



## ahheng21 (Nov 8, 2004)

i think that "a tribute to Haku" is the best.... but i forget who did it


----------



## A77ALiSTiC (Nov 8, 2004)

sasuke - faint, the song is faint by linkin park, and the guy that did it goes by the name of Sexy No Jutsu. i think his amv is in amv.org, so check it out


----------



## blind51de (Nov 8, 2004)

Ditto x2.

"Toushi" is my second favorite, and "A Haku Tribute" is my #1.
"Ninja of the Night" gets third.

PS, if anyone else (like me) ever gave up waiting for it to go back online, like, a year ago. It's back on AMV.org.


----------



## Hateru Yumi (Nov 8, 2004)

Toushi is my all time favorite because it's just awesome, and I love the band SR-71. 

"A Haku Tribute" would be my second and is done by Songbird from these forums, I think. I just love it, it's very sweet.

"My World" is my third, because it's great, too. It's on the top ten percent list on AMV.org and I forget who did it, but it's also from SR-71 and a very cool video.

Faint would be my last one, simply 'cause I haven't seen that many other videos and I like the song =3


----------



## Vaelen (Nov 9, 2004)

Naruto Part 1: Betrayal by Vegita 007 is my favourite..  The song is Barbosa is Hungry from the Pirates of the Caribbean movie by Klaus Badelt and Frank(or was it Hank?) Zimmer.


----------



## silentruth (Nov 9, 2004)

Vaelen said:
			
		

> Naruto Part 1: Betrayal by Vegita 007 is my favourite..  The song is Barbosa is Hungry from the Pirates of the Caribbean movie by Klaus Badelt and Frank(or was it Hank?) Zimmer.


i can't find it T_T i looked it up on google n found nothing still


----------



## Vaelen (Nov 9, 2004)

Here you go.. ;-)  The Toshiro Hitsugaya FC


----------



## DoubleBlade (Nov 9, 2004)

hmmm tough considering ive seen so many good ones
Toushi is definitely number one
there are quite a few for second that ill just list in no particular order
*Euphoria by Koopiskeva...highest rating AMV on AMV.org...raphexeon (spelling?) mv that is amazing
*A Vegeta "In The End" DBZ AMV...there are so many of them out there...but there is a REALLY good one that i havent been able to find...i found it on kazaa after my friedn showed it 2 me...im sure it will be on AMV...lost in the sea of "LinkinBall Z"
*This is your life by tallgeese. Grat AMV using the Kenshin OVAs, using music by Switchfoot - "This is your life"....this one grew on me the more i watched and listened to it

they are my top 4 AMV... seems like i should get the haku triute...by songbird21 isnt it? anyway seems like its time for me to d/l some newer AMVs for AMV.org
BTW i believe there is a sequel to "Night of the Ninja" called "Night of the Ninja - The Exam"
...d/ling Haku tribute now


----------



## Hateru Yumi (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't forget to leave her an opinion. If you like Haku, it should defiantly be an awesome video for you. =3 Well, actually, even if you don't. ^^; It's very sweet, and I've never heard the song before at Christmas so it's not wierd or anything.

Yeah, Songbird21 is right. I had a lapse of memory.


----------



## DoubleBlade (Nov 9, 2004)

blind51de said:
			
		

> PS, if anyone else (like me) ever gave up waiting for it to go back online, like, a year ago. It's back on AMV.org.



Ummmm...this haku tribute u linked to hear...its a piece of poo...this isnt songbirds one...its...crap
do not download this haku tribute if u are looking for songbirds people


thats the link to songbird's haku tribute


----------



## silentruth (Nov 9, 2004)

Vaelen said:
			
		

> Here you go.. ;-)  The Toshiro Hitsugaya FC


thank u very much^^


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Nov 9, 2004)

Bellium said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, whats the best naruto amv you've ever seen. I'd have to say my two favorites are:
> Toushi, by Majin kenshin
> and
> Weapon, by (i forgot his name) the song is Matthew Good Band Weapon


ur first one was my fav action AMV, fav song varies alot, i get bored eventually, favorite pairing AMV was minimerc's, uh i forget the name tho but it was a VERY convincing NaruHina


----------



## Sanosuke (Nov 10, 2004)

Heh, Ninja of the Night is my #1 ^_^
as #2 i put Toushi and #3 is Narutos World..


----------



## Bellium (Nov 10, 2004)

Narutos world is indeed very good


----------



## blind51de (Nov 10, 2004)

DoubleBlade said:
			
		

> Ummmm...this haku tribute u linked to hear...its a piece of poo...this isnt songbirds one...its...crap
> do not download this haku tribute if u are looking for songbirds people
> 
> 
> thats the link to songbird's haku tribute



Oh, my mistake. MISTER AMV GOD.   I really like that video. 
... pissant.


----------



## Jones (Nov 12, 2004)

hey, the best amv out there is called "Between a rock and a hard place" by i dont know who it is. the song rules all. you can find it at The Toshiro Hitsugaya FC, it's called endorphin express the song is.


----------



## StarMasayume (Nov 13, 2004)

My favorites for Naruto AMVs are..

Toushi --> awesome action synch
Disney in D(wchange Minor) --> obsessed with amv
Ninja in the Night --> always in the back of my mind when I think of Naruto.. hilarious beyond reason.
Naruto's USA --> always cracks me up. great effects, lip synch, & humor
Naruto is Acknowledged --> excellent... addicted to amv
Naruto's World Another great more dramatic one.
Vindicated --> Perfect for Sasuke Angst

Movie/Trailer Parodies:
Sasuke Must Die (Romeo must die)
The Narutrix (matrix)


----------



## Gods_Hand (Nov 13, 2004)

yeay my favorite is "Between a Rock and a Hard Place"
you can get it here:

The Narutrix


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Nov 13, 2004)

Our Lady Peace - Is Any Body Home 
GOHAN vs BOJACK


----------



## Drifa (Nov 14, 2004)

Songbird21's Haku Tribute is indeed a very good AMV. I hadn't heard that song before either but now I think I'm becoming addicted to from watching the AMV too many times....


----------



## ATM (Nov 14, 2004)

my favorite amv is my generation


----------



## Yeko (Nov 15, 2004)

Hateru Yumi said:
			
		

> "A Haku Tribute" would be my second and is done by Songbird from these forums, I think. I just love it, it's very sweet.





			
				Hateru Yumi said:
			
		

> Don't forget to leave her an opinion. If you like Haku, it should defiantly be an awesome video for you. =3 Well, actually, even if you don't. ^^; It's very sweet,


 I think I'm gonna cry (In happiness). Thank you soooooooo much!  Just a side note: The vid is called- Tears Of Snow. Lol.




			
				DoubleBlade said:
			
		

> they are my top 4 AMV... seems like i should get the haku triute...by songbird21 isnt it? ...d/ling Haku tribute now





			
				DoubleBlade said:
			
		

> Ummmm...this haku tribute u linked to hear...its a piece of poo...this isnt songbirds one...its...crap
> do not download this haku tribute if u are looking for songbirds people
> 
> 
> thats the link to songbird's haku tribute





			
				Drifa said:
			
		

> Songbird21's Haku Tribute is indeed a very good AMV. I hadn't heard that song before either but now I think I'm becoming addicted to from watching the AMV too many times....


    WAI WAI!!!! Thank you so much everyone! I am truely honored! *Bounces in joy*


----------



## Karthan (Nov 20, 2004)

AMV

Pwnt, cannot beat this... 

EDIT: nvm... Sogn bird's stuff is pretty dang good.. Skahh... Goodies goodies! Mind over flowing! Play 4 video programs in back ground palying all music in one giant conundrum.. head.. exploding.. Sifting through time..  Is  that my grandpa? .. 

Good stuff 'Song.


----------



## UD)Trunks (Nov 21, 2004)

My nuber 1 favorite video is:
Majin Kenshin - Toushi
~Song SR-71 Goodbye
Great effects and timeing is amazing. A great song too blew my mind
The link is on here multiple times so I won't past again ^^

Second:
[Fusion AMV] Naruto's World
~SR-71 My World
Same thing amazing effects and timing and a bit of lip sync. But toushi is a bit better.


----------



## Yeko (Nov 21, 2004)

Karthan said:
			
		

> AMV
> 
> Pwnt, cannot beat this...
> 
> EDIT: nvm... Sogn bird's stuff is pretty dang good.. Skahh... Goodies goodies! Mind over flowing! Good stuff 'Song.



WAI WAI!!!!!!! Thank you!!


----------



## aslan (Nov 23, 2004)

I just watched songbirds "tears of snow" for the first time

and I've gotta say there was a lot of work and effort put into it and it really shows 
I would liove to pick this persons mind to find out what they use and how they go about making their work.

I loved it (it's now in my top 10 folder)


----------



## krolike (Nov 23, 2004)

My favorite Is HEADSTRONG
about Sasuke..it is sooooo good...
I recommend it too you all


----------



## DeathWolf (Nov 23, 2004)

i think the video name naruto's world?? forgot...bout the relationship with sasuke sakura and naruto its the best i've seen


----------



## Yeko (Nov 24, 2004)

aslan said:
			
		

> I just watched songbirds "tears of snow" for the first time
> 
> and I've gotta say there was a lot of work and effort put into it and it really shows
> I would liove to pick this persons mind to find out what they use and how they go about making their work.
> ...


YAY! Thank you!!! 

Lol. I use Adobe Premiere 6.0 and Adobe Photoshop 7.0


----------



## aslan (Nov 24, 2004)

cool got both programs 

any plug-ins/effects that you like to uses over others


----------



## Yeko (Nov 24, 2004)

aslan said:
			
		

> cool got both programs
> 
> any plug-ins/effects that you like to uses over others


 Tee hee. I bow to the almightly lens flare. Lol. But I also use invert (Various settings), find edges, motion controls, fast blur, ghosting.......


----------



## aslan (Nov 24, 2004)

an other thing I noticed and really liked was the "sparkles" that followed the rythem of the song (they were done so good I thought they where part of the source till half way thu the amv)

what was your methoid to do this (I bet it took a lot of work seeing premiere uses a 30fps when in timeline)

not trying to steal your secerets btw 

just I'm a vedio/audio editing nut


----------



## TheUnlimited (Nov 24, 2004)

sparkles are the lens flares...

lens flares are no secret.. lots of people use them, but u gotta use them effectively

like.. i did in my latest video which i won't post b/c it's not naruto.. but the way i used it was ...... weird/funny...

30fps? I love 30 fps............ but Premiere does have an option to change the fps somewhere in the Project settings.


----------



## aslan (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah I know but i like to stick to the defualts (and 30fps is what I like to use too)

never came accross lens flares before migth play around with them now that I know see what I can get outta them

that and Iv'e been doing analog editing for the past year to get a feel for it (ingored ditital for a while)


----------



## Lunar (Nov 24, 2004)

Toushi - by: Majin Kenshin


----------



## Requiem for the light (Nov 30, 2004)

Ninja of the night- dag yo that's some good AMV


----------



## Lizzy-kun (Dec 2, 2004)

I agree ninja of the night is utterly hilarious. They rigged it up perfectly so their mouths matched the dialouge. It truly is "bad ass"


----------



## mangawings (Dec 2, 2004)

*wee*

Between a Rock and a Hard Place --- you can't deny the Rock is coolness personified ^_^ the song is really addicting for trance fans too (Next by Nexus)

Disney in D minor --- laugh your ass off parody


----------



## Tambo (Dec 4, 2004)

Man toushi had me at the edge of my seat with excitment. I loved it


----------



## Neko-Yasha (Dec 4, 2004)

I kind of like the Naruto Fanfarria one...  XD  It's just a whole lot of fun.


----------



## TheUnlimited (Dec 6, 2004)

mangawings said:
			
		

> Between a Rock and a Hard Place --- you can't deny the Rock is coolness personified ^_^ the song is really addicting for trance fans too (Next by Nexus)
> 
> Disney in D minor --- laugh your ass off parody




I've always wonderd.. what does that phrase "between a rock and a hard place" mean?? 


I never reallly knew..


----------



## Meru (Dec 9, 2004)

the guy who made Ninja of the night made a prequel xD

Ninja of the Night - the Exam

its not as funny but its still funny xD

the narutrix was good too^^


----------



## Uchiha Sasuke Sama (Dec 9, 2004)

Not only a tool-Linkin Park Somewhere I belong
Ninja of the night
What you got-Reveille What you got
Ninjas in action- Sum 41 Grab the devil by the horns and ---- him up the ---

I know a few more.


----------



## TheUnlimited (Dec 9, 2004)

I really like the editing in Whisper of the Beast.


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Dec 9, 2004)

TheUnlimited said:
			
		

> I've always wonderd.. what does that phrase "between a rock and a hard place" mean??
> 
> 
> I never reallly knew..


I think it means your in a tough situation and its getting worse or not improving at least thats what i always thought it was.anyways my fav amvs are toushi and narutos world toushi my absolute fav


----------



## Solid American (Dec 18, 2004)

Tambo said:
			
		

> Man toushi had me at the edge of my seat with excitment. I loved it



Ditto I luved that video alot. Been listening to the song ever since I heard it! :


----------



## R_Lee86 (Dec 20, 2004)

Toushi is overrated. Its basically the user showing off what he can do in AE. There's really no point, or story, to the video.


----------



## defiant (Dec 21, 2004)

A77ALiSTiC said:
			
		

> sasuke - faint, the song is faint by linkin park, and the guy that did it goes by the name of Sexy No Jutsu. i think his amv is in amv.org, so check it out



I remember that guy from narutoforums.net. The weird thing is I made one called faint.. and it was based on sasuke during the 2nd part of the chuunin exam.


----------



## HornyHippo (Dec 21, 2004)

Best one I've seen is Narutrix and Mentos commercial.


----------



## Hajime Saitou (Dec 21, 2004)

narutrix KICKSASS! god i love how well that was put together.


----------



## Crystalline Stare (Dec 22, 2004)

Solid American said:
			
		

> Ditto I luved that video alot. Been listening to the song ever since I heard it! :



What's the name of that song anyway? I really like it too.


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Dec 22, 2004)

A friend on another forum using the alias 'Ryker' created an awesome Naruto AMV called 'After Me' Based on Sasuke, Itachi, Naruto. Mainly.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 27, 2004)

Other than the poor ending, I like Hokage Battle (Torn Apart by Stabbing Westward - Sarutobi vs 1st, 2nd, and Oro)


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Jan 5, 2005)

The best one I've seen is the diabetic, I forgot who it was by but it had a great tune to it and great clips


----------



## kiDChan (Jan 8, 2005)

Ninja in The night ish de best XD
same goes to Narutrix...

current fav is DOOMS DAY by Michelle Milburn (song is by Camui Gackt) it features Haku and Zaibuzan... ;;;___;;;


----------



## TiffyTofu (Jan 9, 2005)

I like this one the best -http://www.animemusicvideos.org/members/members_videoinfo.php?v=50057


----------



## Raineth (Jan 13, 2005)

Toushi by Majin Kenshin definately has to be one of my most favored Naruto AMVs. ^^


----------



## Merchant (Jan 14, 2005)

TiffyTofu said:
			
		

> I like this one the best -http://www.animemusicvideos.org/members/members_videoinfo.php?v=50057




This one seems more like someone just learning after effects. And testing some effects. As an AMV its not very good. The flow is aweful, so many fast clips to such a slow song. It doesn't seem to have a theme whatsoever. The lyrics to the song dont fit at all ethier. Some interesting effects but all it is, is the creator playing around in AE for the first time.


----------



## Parkalash (Jan 14, 2005)

With no doubt it's gonna be whisper of the beast


----------



## Racheal (Jan 14, 2005)

one of my favorite AMVs is  My Way by Arczi


----------



## hikaru yuki (Jan 15, 2005)

my favorite is "live for more" by PDFarsight

Click here to download

so addicted to it *__*


----------



## road_rash (Jan 15, 2005)

dang nabit, no one suggested any of my amv's......


----------



## TheUnlimited (Jan 15, 2005)

Merchant said:
			
		

> This one seems more like someone just learning after effects. And testing some effects. As an AMV its not very good. The flow is aweful, so many fast clips to such a slow song. It doesn't seem to have a theme whatsoever. The lyrics to the song dont fit at all ethier. Some interesting effects but all it is, is the creator playing around in AE for the first time.




you don't know the half of it




Darkness  Over Light, The Other Side of Me by Michele and Hinata-san was really good


----------



## Tenshikun (Jan 22, 2005)

here

I thought the effects in this one Kicked ass!


----------



## Ghost- (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmm, i'm a member of the anime music video site, but everytime I try to open one of the AMV's I get some form of error, I guess I must be missing a codec or something like that, anyone with a link or suggestion as to where I can find one that will work with them?


----------



## striderxl (Jan 28, 2005)

"Game by Ayumi Hamasaki".  it was made by Newbar. seriously the best naruto music video. to me its the best anime video too.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 28, 2005)

Toushi by far it pwns my soul.



PS a dragonball z amv with the song right here right now and its by neogohan I liked that also though.


----------



## Yeko (Jan 28, 2005)

MasterofElements said:
			
		

> My favorit would have to be a dragonball z amv with the song right here right now and its by neogohan i think....


Um, dude, this is for Naruto AMVs, not DBZ.


----------



## Uchihakaori (Jan 31, 2005)

mine are:
broken dreams
chuunin kombat
men_konoha

all good ones!!hehe.


----------



## Jones (Jan 31, 2005)

it would have to be toushi or "between a rock and a hard place by jason golec. thats the best amv of the lee gaara fight ever


----------



## Morgan inactive (Feb 1, 2005)

Definitely a tie between Disney in D (The Alladin one) and Ninja of the Night...

I can't remember alot of the rest. I'm hopeless at making vids myself. (I'll stick to fics!)

My friends and I quote NotN at each other all the time..


----------



## Yeko (Feb 1, 2005)

Uchihakaori said:
			
		

> Chuunin kombat


 YAY! Thank you!


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 2, 2005)

Songbird21 said:
			
		

> Um, dude, this is for Naruto AMVs, not DBZ.




fixed it error nazi...-_-

atleast i wasn't the only one confused.



			
				pek said:
			
		

> fma amv -crustol - gates of dawn.
> 
> Best AMV ever.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Feb 3, 2005)

yes chuunin kombat gawd watch it and theres no way you can say you saw better


----------



## despaxas (Feb 8, 2005)

ive tried to DL this AMV from the site, of which im a member, and it always tells me i have to w8 60 before i can DL again. anyone else get this problem???


----------



## Element? (Feb 12, 2005)

My favorite Naruto amv would have to be Whisper of the Beast.
Some other notable videos would be Toushi, Ninja of the Night (very funny video), and Not Only a Tool ( a Haku Tribute)


----------



## Blackrose (Feb 12, 2005)

Ninja of the Night.


----------



## xxShikamaruxx (Feb 12, 2005)

To Many But I love The Narutrix


----------



## Shishou (Feb 13, 2005)

-Naruto Fanfarria: Long video, with a mini vidoe at the end with comedy.  EXCELLENT editing or not only clips, but songs as well.  I suggest people look it up at AMV.org.

-Nindo, by Sexy-no-jutsu: My favorite Rock Lee based AMV ever... If you like Rock Lee, you'll love this video.

-She is Beutiful: Song aboot the ladies.  Allll Riiiight.

-Sandman: Nice early Gaara tribute.


----------



## Teren_Kanan (Feb 21, 2005)

Whisper of the beast is by far the best edit job in any Naruto AMV. It IMPROVED upon scenes in the anime. I Don't consider it a Naruto AMV though.. so much as a AMV using Naruto footage. It tells it's own story, not the story of Naruto. Simply one of the most original and amazing AMV's ever made.

All the ones mentioned I have seen. Toushi is great, and the AMV that got me started on Naruto. Had I not watched that, I wouldn't be posting here today.

Songbird. Your AMV surprised me in many ways. First, because I liked it a lot. Its quality wasn't that high (this is comming from someone who has been watching AMV's like an addict for 6 years since they first started really, goes to anime conventions just to see the big boys compete in AMV competitions, and has downloaded like a gajillion amv's off of amv.org), the song was overused (There are abillion different versions of this song used with different animes), there were no real special effects, just base ones easily used in premiere (Invert, Flare). These things are usually signs of a bad AMV. However your AMV just seemed to flow so well together and completely made me not care about the lack of effects, amazing beat synching, and quality.

It's also very hard to create a "good" amv to a musical, much props to you!!! It was exellent.


----------



## tehdemonic (Feb 21, 2005)

Meru said:
			
		

> the guy who made Ninja of the night made a prequel xD
> 
> Ninja of the Night - the Exam
> 
> ...


THAT WAS AWSWOME.. personally my fav serious amv is the gaara and naruto still waiting.


----------



## Spectrum (Feb 27, 2005)

I've just been watching all my favorite AMVs again recently, so I figured I might as well list them:

Ninjas of the Night - The Exam by ZennMora - Even funnier than the original, in my opinion.  There are just so many laugh-out-loud moments, and it's still funny even after a hundred views.  The syncing is absolutely _perfect_; ZennMora is a comedic genius.

Shangri-La by Yorae - There's a reason this won first place in the Naruto AMV contest.  The video quality isn't great, but the song is absolutely beautiful (it'll get stuck in your head for quite a while afterward), and the timing is excellent.  Like Toushi, it's basically an action mish-mosh vid that's meant to capture the flavor of the series, but I think this one is done even better.  (One of my favorite things about it is the way Yorae timed the characters' flashbacks with part of the chorus--just really well done and probably the most touching part of the vid.)

Chuunin Kombat by Songbird21 - I <3 your video, Songbird.   My favorite thing is how each of the MK characters listed in the song is assigned a different role as one of the Naruto charas.  (And I _love _your picks, especially Lee=Jax.  Every time he's shown I crack up. XD)  Action and timing are great, and the Chuunin Exam theme fits the song perfectly.

Ramen, Feel Great by mckeed - The latest vid from mckeed of "Disney in D(wchang) Minor" fame.  This has got to be one of the most hilarious, WTF-inducing AMVs ever; you gotta watch it.

ANYTHING by Einh?nder, the god of Naruto AMVs.  Naruto's World; Fanfarria; NARUTO KuNg-Fu GeNeRaTiOn (the newest one and a must-see; it got 3rd place in NF's competition, and it was well-deserved)... Fanfarria is probably my favorite, but once you watch one you'll probably find yourself downloading all the others anyway.

Not Afraid by Zenion - really well-done video to the ever-overused "Tomorrow" by SR-71.  This one focuses on Naruto, Sasuke, Gaara, and Neji, and what really stands out about it in my opinion is the way the clips are matched up to the lyrics--there isn't a single clip out-of-place.  In fact, that's also the only problem with the AMV; during one part where a line repeats a couple of times, he uses the same clip sequence.  However, it's only a small flaw, and otherwise the video is great.

And lastly, Naruto Part I: Betrayal by 007 Vegita - Vaelen mentioned this one on the first page of this thread, and I agree; it rocks.  The clips actually tell the story of the Sand/Sound betrayal during the Chuunin Finals, so it's not just a random barrage of clips like most AMVs.  And the choice of music is absolutely perfect; Pirates of the Caribbean had a great soundtrack, and this happens to be the best track.  Timing is flawless, and it's just one of those AMVs you can watch again and again.


Well, I think I've wasted enough time here for now, so I'll just post this and move on to something else.


----------



## Yeko (Feb 27, 2005)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Chuunin Kombat by Songbird21 - I <3 your video, Songbird.   My favorite thing is how each of the MK characters listed in the song is assigned a different role as one of the Naruto charas.  (And I _love _your picks, especially Lee=Jax.  Every time he's shown I crack up. XD)  Action and timing are great, and the Chuunin Exam theme fits the song perfectly.


Thank you very much!! ^_^\/


----------



## Bob64 (Feb 28, 2005)

omg that feel great video made tears stream out of my eyes.

I feel great.


----------



## Cyanna (Mar 4, 2005)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Ramen, Feel Great by mckeed - The latest vid from mckeed of "Disney in D(wchang) Minor" fame.  This has got to be one of the most hilarious, WTF-inducing AMVs ever; you gotta watch it.



That one is pretty funny.  The original commercial is just weird.  O_o

I like all of mckeed's Naruto vids.  I think they're all worth a look.


----------



## Bellium (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, this posts been up since November of 2004, and still going strong xD


----------



## Uchihakaori (Mar 6, 2005)

This may be late but mine is:

Toushi
Whisper of the Beast
Boulevard of Broken dreams


----------



## darkkakashi14 (Mar 7, 2005)

These are some great videos, you can get some great ones at Ares.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 7, 2005)

Uchihakaori said:
			
		

> Boulevard of Broken dreams


It would help if you could be a bit more specific; there are at least half a dozen Naruto AMVs to that song.  

Anyway, a few more of my favorites...

Vellum no Jutsu by olm - Another OP-style video, to another Asian Kung-Fu Generation song. So right away you know the music's good.  Effects are really nice too. My only complaint is that it could be better timed to the song, but then again, the actual Naruto openings could be as well. Anyway, it's still pretty good, catchy, and definitely worth a look. 

Welcome to the Real World by risachantag - Great little vid to John Mayer's "No Such Thing", Naruto-centered. Clips are matched to the lyrics really well, and it's hard not to smile when you're watching it; it's an upbeat video. The song's definitely suited to Naruto's character.

Darkness over light, The other side of me by Michele and Hinatasan - Mind-blowing AMV set to Trust Company's "Downfall." It's another Naruto-profile, but unlike the video listed above, this one's all dark and cool and angsty and stuff. Kyuubi. XD The effects are great (shaky-cam effect is maybe a bit overused, but it really fits the AMV's theme and feel. And the effects with Naruto's eyes... well, just watch the vid and see for yourself), timing is dead on (all of the crazy Kyuubi Naruto screams are timed to the screams in the song), and it just lives you sitting there afterward kind of o_O in general. _Really _good video.

_::still has the AKFG song stuck in head:: _XD


----------



## Dark Deity (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh man, i haven't seen _anyone_ mention my favortie AMV...

As far as i know, the video in itself doesn't have it's own name, but it was a haku/zabuza tribute to Linkin Park's "Somewhere I Belong" I downloaded that AMV on a whim about a year and a half ago, and was the first Naruto footage I ever saw. I can honestly say the that AMV alone got me going to the series.

I not sure where the video may be, or ,for the matter, who the author is. But whoever it was did a fantastic job in my book. The video is spread around the internet and P2P programs. If anyone finds it, I HIGHLY recommand downloading it.


----------



## suppai (Mar 11, 2005)

Dang so many good AMVs out there! Toushi is so freakn' awsome, and I just saw Shang-ri La, oh man I just want to see it over and over again mainly cause the song is so kickass. and the clips go great with the music.. great timing but the weird light effect over the screen kindda bugged me. Chuunin Kombat is way up there in my book! Songbird21 is amazing just check out Tears of snow. oh and Wisper of the Beast of course.hmm I can't seem to watch any wmv file. does anyone know what I need to download to watch these files?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2005)

The somewhere I belong tribute to Haku and Zabuza was very good indeed.


----------



## mageofdeath (Mar 11, 2005)

FAVORITE ANIME MUSIC VIDEOS

1.
    Whisper Of The Beast
2.
    Naruto's Home
3.
    Olin
4.
    Alternate Reality
5.
    Another Half
6.
    Believe
7.
    Someday we will be free from the dark hado
8.
    Euphoria
9.
    Naruto Intermission (unfinished vid2)
10.
    Lee's Moment 
any of those on there are exceptional and have world class synchs, well cept for mine, those are biased choices obviously...

*edit* in response to the above post, you need windows media player to play  those files, if you don't have windows then just go to videolan.org, and dl the player it plays pretty much everything...


----------



## suppai (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks I followed you're advice ..but I just downloaded Windows media player from videolan.org and then tried to play a wmv file and it just did the same thing which was opening it on something called burner plus and then just give some message about how it won't work.. so I don't know how to fix that. anything else you think might work cause I'd really like to see some of these AMVs like Naruto Fanfarria.


----------



## mageofdeath (Mar 12, 2005)

suppai said:
			
		

> Thanks I followed you're advice ..but I just downloaded Windows media player from videolan.org and then tried to play a wmv file and it just did the same thing which was opening it on something called burner plus and then just give some message about how it won't work.. so I don't know how to fix that. anything else you think might work cause I'd really like to see some of these AMVs like Naruto Fanfarria.


 well videolan player should have worked so either your playing a bad file or your just not doing something right but don't worry good ol mage has a back up for you...
here's the link to media player classic it should play pretty much any kind of wmv files...
Einh?nder


----------



## aswch (Mar 12, 2005)

"Somewhere i belong" (tribute to haku)  AMV is at narutochuushin.com (one of the two amv they have for download) and is definitely on e of the good ones around.


----------



## suppai (Mar 14, 2005)

mageofdeath said:
			
		

> well videolan player should have worked so either your playing a bad file or your just not doing something right but don't worry good ol mage has a back up for you...
> here's the link to media player classic it should play pretty much any kind of wmv files...
> Einh?nder



Thank you! it's working now.  

oh and the video "Die Die Die Lee" is one I really love.


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't have a favorite one, they were all equally good, just hope to see more out of you guys.


----------



## rohit_yadav (Mar 18, 2005)

toushi is the best


----------



## mageofdeath (Mar 18, 2005)

suppai said:
			
		

> Thank you! it's working now.
> 
> oh and the video "Die Die Die Lee" is one I really love.


 check out my vid link is in my sig...


----------



## suppai (Mar 19, 2005)

That's a great video Mageofdeath; it probably the only one with the Lee vs. Kimi fight. and since I'm such a Rock Lee fan I love it. ^_^


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of Toushi, Naruto's World, and Ninja of the Night but the BEST Naruto AMV out there is, without a doubt, Whisper of the Beast. Just too impressive.


----------



## Cholisose (Mar 19, 2005)

My three favorites:

Between a Rock and a Hard Place - Jason Golec - awesome Lee vs Gaara, with techno! Lots of fun
Live For More - PDFarsight - just seems to set the theme for the entire series - nice song - I really like this one
Self-Righteous Suicide - Musclebobbuffpants - aaww... poor Haku and Zabuza 

I got them all at this site.


----------



## Neon (Mar 19, 2005)

Live For More - PDFarsight is an awesome vid, their was one more but i can?t remember the name, I'll post i hear if i can find it again


----------



## suppai (Mar 21, 2005)

"Roses are Red". It's just hillarious.


----------



## boonerite (Mar 21, 2005)

hey I heard there is a I, Robot Naruto Trailer
anyone knows where to find it?
i tried AMV.org, but too many search results returned...


----------



## metronomy (Mar 22, 2005)

"Narutos states of whatever" i think its called


----------



## Muramasa007 (Mar 22, 2005)

toushi wuz good...but i havent seen anything else better...cuz everybody else focuses on the lower quality shit...


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2005)

Every single video I listed is better than Toushi in my opinion.   Seriously, you gotta check out Einh?nder's vids at the very least.  Naruto's World and Fanfarria > Toushi any day of the week.


----------



## mageofdeath (Mar 24, 2005)

> That's a great video Mageofdeath; it probably the only one with the Lee vs. Kimi fight. and since I'm such a Rock Lee fan I love it. ^_^



Thnx, if you want me to I'll check out one of ur vids in return...


----------



## OniZabuza (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea I gotta say WotB is rocking. There's a video out there called "Chuunin Kombat" which I really like.


----------



## Tar3m (Mar 25, 2005)

someone please tell me where I can see whisper of the Beast.  I went to the anime music video.org place but it only had "local" and for some reason that doesn't work for me.... it just keeps taking me back to the exact same page I'm on without having me download anything.... I know I already posted this, but I think I put it in a dead topic.


----------



## OniZabuza (Mar 25, 2005)

lol I dont know anywhere else. Hit me up at ROGUEBH on AIM and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Tar3m (Mar 25, 2005)

do you have MSN. I prefer it to AIM because my dad is against AIM. says it's spyware if not email it to me at Tar3m@hotmail.com


----------



## Yeko (Mar 25, 2005)

Teren_Kanan said:
			
		

> Songbird. Your AMV surprised me in many ways. First, because I liked it a lot. Its quality wasn't that high, there were no real special effects, just base ones easily used in premiere (Invert, Flare). These things are usually signs of a bad AMV. However your AMV just seemed to flow so well together and completely made me not care about the lack of effects, amazing beat synching, and quality.
> 
> It's also very hard to create a "good" amv to a musical, much props to you!!! It was exellent.


Thank you so much! It always makes me so happy when someone likes my work. 




			
				OniZabuza said:
			
		

> There's a video out there called "Chuunin Kombat" which I really like.


Thank you! *Huge smile*


----------



## R_Lee86 (Mar 29, 2005)

Toushi sucks...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 1, 2005)

apparently amv.org is experiencing a...'revolution'. ? I am not sure what is going on, but it won't let me dl any of these amv's. Is there any other sites with amv's that I might check out? I'm looking on limewire, but I'm not finding a lot of these.


----------



## Gaara7 (Apr 1, 2005)

Toushi from Mejin Kenshin is really cool
but best was.... id dunno the name song is eye of the tiger
theme Gaara/Rock Lee fight


----------



## CHEH (Apr 5, 2005)

The best AMV I have seen is 
Hyuuga Neji- a tribute to neji("bymyself"-from linkin park)
Hinata the strong-a tribute to hinata("breaking the habit" by linkin park)


----------



## Hyuuga-YoungIsh (Apr 10, 2005)

i also think that the tribute 2 haku is the best.


----------



## mageofdeath (Apr 11, 2005)

whisper of the beast, and Lee's Moment (Bias)


----------



## JerseyMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

Betrayel is great. Is he ever going to make a 2nd video for it?


----------



## Gio (Apr 15, 2005)

I love this one:
Goodbye by Majin Kenshin
It Roolz!! *o*


----------



## hinata smile (Apr 15, 2005)

I think its naruto world i dont remember the artist 
and complicated for aviral ( hinata )


----------



## Narutozz (Apr 20, 2005)

i watched that Haku one and hated it  , but i watched the toushi one and liked it! i also like The Game by Matt Baylor


----------



## breezeh (Dec 20, 2005)

The Haku one by Song Bird was really good! And I don't think I have a favorite......though, Naruto and the Chocolate Factory seemed funny....


----------



## Mugiwara (Dec 29, 2005)

There are no direct links to this AMV but go into this one 

  Nybarius
and select this one:

Song: Metal Gear Solid 3 Theme 
Music by:  Harry Gregson Williams 
Size: 106 Mb 
Length: 05:06 
Creator: 007 Vegita 

I promise you, i've seen it about 10 times and it still feels like i'm watching it for the first time =)


----------



## Chairman (Dec 29, 2005)

Ninja Of The Night by "ZennMora" 
Can be found at


----------



## Shadowscar (Jan 5, 2006)

Rock Lee tribute is one of the best music videos I have ever seen.
Naruto-Online's SOTW


----------



## Gene (Jan 5, 2006)

delta-wolf said:
			
		

> There are no direct links to this AMV but go into this one
> 
> Mai Otome 13 Raw
> and select this one:
> ...


Yeah. That's also one of my favorites. The only other one I can think of right now is the Narutrix, the one using the audio from the Matrix Reloaded trailer. I don't feel like posting the link, but somebody probably already has posted it. And if not just search up it at .


----------



## Rin. (Jan 5, 2006)

Has to be whisper of the beast, the editing skills are  so good yu wont be able to notice some of the scenes


----------



## mgrace (Jan 5, 2006)

My fav was a Gaara one.... Green day song... it was AWESOME....


----------



## oOBlazeOo (Jan 14, 2006)

DoubleBlade said:
			
		

> hmmm tough considering ive seen so many good ones
> Toushi is definitely number one
> there are quite a few for second that ill just list in no particular order
> *Euphoria by Koopiskeva...highest rating AMV on AMV.org...raphexeon (spelling?) mv that is amazing
> ...




dude that in the end video vegeta tribute video is awesome right?? I watched it so many times it was by a group named the anime fighters and that was the number 1 video at the time .. it motivated me soo much..


----------



## Leeberreth (Jan 15, 2006)

The One and only Sasuke.
Band: Godsmack
Song: I Stand Alone.



NOTE: You need Real Player, and WinRAR

Paul Martin

Green Beast of Konoha Gaara Vs Rock Lee


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 17, 2006)

I suggest you all watch that - best Sasuke AMV i've ever seen.


----------



## Crush! (Jan 17, 2006)

Also a good Sasuke profile video. My current favorite (But that changes alot).


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 17, 2006)

I suggest everyone check out Songbird's Tsuande profile here: Trash

Short, but great AMV.


----------



## Yeko (Jan 20, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> http://www.animemusicvideos.org/memb...fo.php?v=73628
> 
> I suggest you all watch that - best Sasuke AMV i've ever seen.


That goes for me too. I finished watching it at I was like "Oh my God. A Sasuke angst vid that doesn't suck!" Lol.



			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> I suggest everyone check out Songbird's Tsuande profile here:
> Otome 8
> 
> Short, but great AMV.


 Thanks Tenshi!



			
				Crush! said:
			
		

> Also a good Sasuke profile video. My current favorite (But that changes alot).


This one is very good. But the other one is still my fave.


----------



## Salo (Jan 20, 2006)

Probably already been said but...
*Naruto's Technique Beat*

That was incredible to watch.

I did see Whisper of the Beat-- the Editing was extremely good.  I liked it and everything, but I prefer simple stunning, brain-numbing visuals than a deep thought process of the storyline.  But don't get me wrong!  It was still awesome.

Narutrix made me laugh out loud.  It was funny.

I just prefer Decoy's NTB.


----------



## yoryan (Jan 22, 2006)

My fav AMV would have to be "Make a man out of you" by Kaguya Kimimaro

Link removed

The song is "I'll make a man out of you" from the movie Mulan


----------



## Yeko (Jan 23, 2006)

yoryan said:
			
		

> My fav AMV would have to be "Make a man out of you" by Kaguya Kimimaro
> 
> Link removed
> 
> The song is "I'll make a man out of you" from the movie Mulan


That one woulda been a lot better if they'd used the movie version with the sound FX in it.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jan 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the name of the AMV where it looks like Haku, Sasuke and Naruto are the members of cell 7, then Haku goes nuts and kills Sasuke on the bridge?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2006)

My Three Current Naruto Favorites:



Youtube link: 

(Tribute to Naruto, Haku, and Sasuke. It's a *must* see)



Youtube link: 

(A great video that shows the relationship of Team 7)

*Final Conflict*

Youtube link: 

(It's an excellent video. Absolutely my favorite right now)


----------



## D-angelLissa (Feb 8, 2006)

I have to say at the moment i really like this video  URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q1QPXfjc4E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q1QPXfjc4E[/URL] Its done to a song from disneys Aladdin and it works really well. sorry if anyone already posted this amv.


----------



## fr33dom (Feb 8, 2006)

ZeroxBlade said:
			
		

> My Three Current Naruto Favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube link:


Thats definetly the best one I've ever seen. 

Also, Heart of Sand by Sharingan Kakashi is a must watch.


----------



## batanga (Feb 8, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the name of the AMV where it looks like Haku, Sasuke and Naruto are the members of cell 7, then Haku goes nuts and kills Sasuke on the bridge?


Whisper of the beast.

You can find the link a couple posts above this.


It also happens to be my fav AMV.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Feb 8, 2006)

my favorite one is rock lee with eye of the tiger u should really check it out its that good


----------



## iander (Feb 10, 2006)

I think you all are obsessed too much with amvs full of special effects and emo music.

The best 2 amvs Ive seen are:

1. Final Conflict- Gets you really hyped to see the new season of Naruto. Great music and very dramatic. I think it should be shown in the beginning of the first episode of the new season .

2. Betrayal- Tells the story of the Konoha Crush/Final Chuunin exam with great music


----------



## shadowkittyninja (Feb 10, 2006)

Okay here's a few I enjoy watching(sorry if they were already posted before):

Okay, these arent AMVs, just openings and endings:
All Openings so far:
Have a nice one!
All Endings so far:
Have a nice one!

Other parodies or tributes I enjoy very much ^_^:
Real Ninjas(awesome parody):
Have a nice one!
Just an awesome Naruto AMV: How it all Began
Have a nice one!

Well I have tons more that I luv. Just tell me if you want me to put more up ^_^


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 10, 2006)

Damn, there was this one video from back in the day...like chuunin exam Old that was real good. One of the things i remember about it was that it had Orochimaru, Sandaime and Kakashi doing practically all the handseals in rythm with the drums.
if anyone knows what i'm talking about lemme know...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 10, 2006)

Toushi is what your talking about Boner

That was a great amv. Crush!'s amv is also pretty good.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 10, 2006)

The Narutrix.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah, toushi is it?
I'll always remember that one because its the first Naruto AMV i saw when i started watching the show.
the "End of a Bloodline" video going around is well done as well, i think its probably one of the best Uchiha videos made to date.
Ofcourse, ive only seen like 4 out of 20 thousand but i'm usually right about this sort of thing.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 10, 2006)

Foolish brother: the hathred of sasuke...

man.. the "Perfect world" song reallly... and i say REALLY! fits it...


----------



## IchibanNarutoFan (Feb 13, 2006)

Naruto - Live For More

A great compliation of clips put together extremely well.

plans to use the prize money for good


----------



## Neji (Feb 13, 2006)

of course all the ones i made, check em out 

there's a darker version of V2.

there's a darker version of V2.

there's a darker version of V2. (not so good  )

there's a darker version of V2.

and the all time funniest is the ultimate conditoner!!


----------



## nigggs (Feb 14, 2006)

Naruto-My Inspiration

A must see for Naruto+Sasuke fans, one of my favourite AMV's to date.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 19, 2006)

My favourite OAVs are:


_Chuunin Kombat_, by Songbird21 (original idea!)
_Godaime_, by Songbird21 (good AMV about Tsunade)
_Real Ninjas_, by Editinghermit (HILARIOUS)
_Tears of Snow (A Haku tribute)_, by Songbird21 (the best Haku tribute ever)
_A Haku Tribute_, by afuji (nice, even if not good as the other one)
_Hot-blooded Nindo_, by sexy_no_jutsu (Lee tribute)
_Naruto's World_, by Einh?nder (maybe, the beast Team 7 tribute ever made)
_Heart of the Sand_, by Sharingan Kakashi.rm (sad Gaara tribute, great song choice)
_Final Conflict_, by Vegita 007 (a MUST see!)
_Hokage's funeral_, by Professor (Sandaime tribute)
_Hokage's Pride_, by puddy_8ball (about Sandaime, Tsunade, Naruto and Orochimaru)
_Into the Darkness_, by Valur (a great Uchiha tribute, and if someone like me liked it, even if I dislike both Sasuke and Itachi, I can't think how much a fan of them could like this AMV  )
_KuNg-Fu GeNeRaTiOn_, by Einh?nder (original anime opening!)
_Naruto - Shut Up!_, by FraChan (because I love the characters in it: Naruto, Lee and Hinata)
_Naruto Is Acknowledged PT 1_, by TeclmmlEd (about the relationship between Naruto and Sasuke)
_Naruto Part 1 - Betrayal_, by Vegita 007 (another MUST see!!!)
_Naruto's Technique Beat_, by Decoy (really original, nice idea and great video editing)


We were talking about Naruto AMVs in the Naruto FC, so I copy-pasted here the ones I like.  



EDIT: I just saw Naruto-My Inspiration and I really liked it, so thanks for the link ngggs!


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2006)

Real Ninjas...the funniest and best Naruto AMV EVUR!


----------



## xon (Mar 6, 2006)

Sasuke And Naruto as Beavis and Butthead AMV Really funny


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 12, 2006)

[pic]

credit to aethos who originally found it


----------



## Lainchan (Mar 13, 2006)

Listen to your heart
Focusing on Naruto and Sasukes relationship.
Its so frigging sad. I was almost in tears 
A must see for Sasuke/Naruto fans

Link removed


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> I liked it even if I'm not a SasuNaru fan almost at all.  ^^
> 
> 
> P.S. You can download it from  (if you're a member).




I agree, I'm not a SasuNaru fan either, but it made me cry.

Another really good one is Enter Gaara, which is an AMV done to Metallica's Enter Sandman.


----------



## Zmann966 (Mar 15, 2006)

probably been said, but
the LP Somewhere I belong about Haku and Zabuza... just like the timing and editing work.

and of course Ninja of the Night is 2nd


----------



## Sariachan (Mar 15, 2006)

Torino Hoshi said:
			
		

> I agree, I'm not a SasuNaru fan either, but it made me cry.
> 
> Another really good one is Enter Gaara, which is an AMV done to Metallica's Enter Sandman.


Sorry, but I don't like that Metallica's song at all. 
And, after all, Gaara's theme song is "Mr. Sandman"...


----------



## TsunadeChic (Mar 15, 2006)

I love the one for Tsunade to "It's my Life" by Bon Jovi. 

The Narutrix and Ninja of the Night both pwn and contain far too much awesome.


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 20, 2006)

I made a list of music video recommendations a long time ago X_x Some of them are for pairings like ItaSasu or SasuNaru so they are not for everyone but there are very good ones there.

I will make a new list soon...

Original Post with the links can be found here:


----------



## Lycshiftz (Mar 20, 2006)

ummm Id have to say Sasuke video for Rasmus-In the shadows.


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Mar 20, 2006)

Whisper of the Beast by Scorpions Ultd. is the BEST naruto amv out there.  Ive seen a couple others that are decent(like Open Your Soul by Premonition Studios), but WOTB remains at the top of the list.  If you haven't seen it, I reccomend you give it a download from animemusicvideos.org


----------



## yosemite (Mar 20, 2006)

well "into the darkness" is prob. the best ive seen i made a baki the grappler video you guys should check out please


----------



## Zabuza of the Mist (Mar 27, 2006)

Best naruto AMV ive seen is Sasuke and itachi/three doors down-let u down
S: check it out


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2006)

Heh, I just use animemusicvideos.org, there's a ton of great Naruto music videos, such as tributes to Zabuza, Kakashi, the Sannin, the Third, Sasuke, the Uchiha brothers in general...ect..


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 27, 2006)

Naruto Macy Sale the best one by far they took it off but it was awesome!


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2006)

Chuunin Kombat its been out awhile but its recent to me I'll find a link later


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 29, 2006)

Final Conflict.. It can be found here  

Link removed

plus his other naruto creations/dbz ones are amazing.

though final conflict IMO is the best naruto AMV i ever seen and the orginality is there  meaning its not like your every day Naruto AMV like you normally see.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2006)

Best one i ever seen was one done by Valur about Itachi and Sasuke. Into the Darkness i think it was called =]


----------



## hoekage (Mar 29, 2006)

There are so many good ones. But the best i've seen has to be "Toushi" from majin Kenshin


----------



## Sariachan (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree about "Final Conflict".


----------



## Yeko (Mar 31, 2006)

Sariachan- HOLY spit! You sculptures are amazing!!!!


----------



## Psychic (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, I've seen quite a few Naruto's AMVs and I'm only gonna consider the ones that are officially a "music video" in this list, not parodies or trailers. 
So here's my top five Naruto AMVs : (Note : contain spoilers. Also the links below are to flash vids(?) for easy viewing. If you want to see them in their original better quality content, you can download them from animemusicvideos.org.)

1)Toushi by Majin Kenshin - The best Naruto AMV I've ever seen. It totally captures the heart of Naruto.
2)Shangri-la by Yorae - This is my second fav and almost ties for the first. It was a hard choice. This amv really captures the full essence of Naruto and the series.
3)My World by Soraya - This amv reflect's the love triangle going on in Naruto's heart and how he feels about Sakura. It's very sentinmental.
4)Shackled by Silvermoon - This amv is the best Sasuke tribute I've ever seen. It shows his past and present. A must see for all Sasuke and anti-Sasuke fans.
5)Into the Darkness by Valur - Another great Sasuke tribute amv. The reason it's not my number 4 is because I like the Shackled song better.


----------



## Aditou (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the links. Do you happen to know the artist [and name] of the song used in Shangri-La? I loved that song and would love to find a means to obtain it on my MP3.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's my list:
1. Whisper of the Beast
2. A Haku Tribute (Weapon by Mathew Good Band)
3. Not Only a Tool (Linkin Park)
4. Sacriment (Sacriment by HIM)
5. He's Just Like Me


----------



## Jonas (Apr 17, 2006)

Without a doubt this one (so far that ive seen): 
ending.


----------



## heath73 (Apr 17, 2006)

i love the ones in my sig there different but i love them =P


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 17, 2006)

this ones pretty awesom though I'll warn you, you may never be able to see everything considering the speed:


----------



## 2dumb2live (Apr 17, 2006)

Narutoare to be stupid


----------



## Martial1562 (Apr 17, 2006)

Aditou said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for the links. Do you happen to know the artist [and name] of the song used in Shangri-La? I loved that song and would love to find a means to obtain it on my MP3.



This is the opening theme to the anime Fafner. The song is called Shangri-la (of course! ).

You can find this at Gendou.com which also has MANY, MANY anime songs. I swear to this website for just that.

As for me...

*[Decoy Ops] Naruto - Marilyn Manson - Seizure of Power *- A VERY well done AMV (this team worked very hard on this I'm sure!)
*[Fusion-AMV] *- NARUTO - KuNg Fu GeNeRaTiOn - A good alternate opening theme
*Oh Alcohol!* - kinda an average AMV but with a very original idea IMO (The Rock Lee vs. Kimimaro fight done to Barenaked Ladies - Alcohol)
*[AMV] Naruto - My pain, your thrill *- A good Itachi/Sasuke tribute
*NARUTO HERO* - Done to Frou Frou - Hero (from the end credits to Shrek 2) An action AMV done by a soft singer like Frou Frou makes this unique.


----------



## rock lees #1 fan (Apr 18, 2006)

the best amv ive seen is rock lee vs. gaara of the desert set to some were i belong by linkin park


----------



## serger989 (Apr 18, 2006)

Naruto part 1 Betrayal - Author: 007 Vegeta - Music: Barbosa is hungry, Hanz Zimmer

Naruto Final Conflict - Author: 007 Vegeta - Music: Metal Gear Solid 3 Theme,   	Harry Gregson Williams (this is probably my all time favourite AMV)

Infact all my favourite AMVs are from 007 Vegeta  Been a fan of his since his first hosted AMV on DBZSC years ago. And was also first forums I joined  Think it was back in 2002 ahh the memories


----------



## Aditou (Apr 18, 2006)

Hmm. Can't seem to download the song from the site...  Any other sources you may know?


----------



## Psychic (Apr 19, 2006)

Aditou said:
			
		

> Hmm. Can't seem to download the song from the site...  Any other sources you may know?


All I know is that the artist's is Angela and the song is called Shangri-la.


----------



## Martial1562 (Apr 21, 2006)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:
			
		

> All I know is that the artist's is Angela and the song is called Shangri-la.



Sorry I didn't mention this...

You have to be a member of the site first. Then you can download to your hearts content.

If that doesn't work, I'll see what I can come up with...


----------



## Iruka (Apr 21, 2006)

My favorite AMV is "Whisper of the Beast."
I can't get enough of that AMV. I amv is just shockingly amazing.

Then, follow by "Toushi", "Shangri-la", and some others.


----------



## Inactive Ishimaru (Apr 21, 2006)

My favorite AMV is "A far away brotherhood " and "Naruto Hell " 

click herre

click herre


----------



## Renegade (Apr 22, 2006)

I made a Naruto music video using a song from Immortal Technique. Click here to view it.


----------



## Aditou (Apr 22, 2006)

Martial1562 said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't mention this...
> 
> You have to be a member of the site first. Then you can download to your hearts content.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'll see what I can come up with...




I'd already joined when I tried...thank you so much, though.  I appreciate your help. *{EDIT: Tried again, and it worked this time! HOORAY! Thankyouthankyouthankyou!}*

*My favorites (in no order):*

1) Shangri-la
2) A Haku Tribute
3) Toushi
4) Naruto's World
5) Weapon


----------



## ChopinsLady (Apr 22, 2006)

Mine would have to be, Whatever & Ninja of the Night!! Those are like the funnest ever!! ^_^


----------



## Valur (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd have to say Obsession by Yorae.

Weird. But i love it


----------



## inu-maru (Apr 26, 2006)

here r my favs:
Naruto shut up
Naruto-Breaking the habit
naruto Headstrong
Naruto & Sasuke Ninja Chipmunks
Narutrix


----------



## Thor4x (Apr 26, 2006)

Not the best I ever saw,

But this one is really good:
Narutrix


----------



## Praeceps (Apr 27, 2006)

> People please check my video and tell me what you think...THANKS! its my first AMV and first video have ever edited..i think its the best naruto vs sasuke so far


Well the videos good but I can't say the best cos I aint seen any other naru vs sasu vids really.  For first vid good job.  

Anyways my favorites in order are 
Naruto's World
Toushi
Whisper of the Beast
Phenomenon
My Way
You can get them from  I can't really be bothered to get individual links I would find it too troublesome.


----------



## Adoniteking (Apr 28, 2006)

finally someone has seen it,phew! thanks for checking it out! yeah i know it cant be the best out there cos i have seen  a lot of fantastic aMV's just wanted to use that to make people notice it and have an opinion. thanks anywayz


----------



## mortsleam (Apr 28, 2006)

Rock Lee vs gaara
had a good song forgo the name.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 28, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> Rock Lee vs gaara
> had a good song forgo the name.


hmm...the best Lee VS Gaara I've seen was "Lee's Moment" by Mageofdeath. Which u can also dl from animemusicvideos.org.


----------



## Yeko (Apr 29, 2006)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:
			
		

> hmm...the best Lee VS Gaara I've seen was "Lee's Moment" by Mageofdeath.


hee hee. I'll hafta show him this post.


----------



## LRSS (Apr 29, 2006)

I dont know if anyone said this (i didint want to go through 11 pages )

Whisper of the beast. If you havent seen it then.......AAARRGGHHHHHHH......i mean download it at 
GET IT, GET IT NOW!!!!! It is the greatest


----------



## mageofdeath (Apr 29, 2006)

Songbird21 said:
			
		

> hee hee. I'll hafta show him this post.


amazing, just amazing I tell you...
and thats the posts I'm talking about not the video...


----------



## Narutachi (Apr 29, 2006)

one that I liked was on a site  it was the third hokages funeral with the song wake me up when september ends


----------



## Adoniteking (Apr 29, 2006)

Narutachi said:
			
		

> one that I liked was on a site  it was the third hokages funeral with the song wake me up when september ends



could you post the link, so we could check it out? the website link wont do...


----------



## Praeceps (Apr 30, 2006)

Hokage Funeral I think this is the one, its was quite good actually.


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Praeceps said:
			
		

> Hokage Funeral I think this is the one, its was quite good actually.




"When september ends"

That is a great choice of song for theat ep


----------



## Even (Apr 30, 2006)

Real Ninjas. Cracked me up big time


----------



## tsukiko7 (May 1, 2006)

*Best AMV*

I really loved this Neji AMV:

this is how effective leg kicks are.


----------



## Martial1562 (May 5, 2006)

Aditou said:
			
		

> I'd already joined when I tried...thank you so much, though.  I appreciate your help. *{EDIT: Tried again, and it worked this time! HOORAY! Thankyouthankyouthankyou!}*
> 
> *My favorites (in no order):*
> 
> ...



Your quite welcome! 

Sorry for the belatedness...


----------



## Seany (May 11, 2006)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:
			
		

> 3)My World by Soraya - This amv reflect's the love triangle going on in Naruto's heart and how he feels about Sakura. It's very sentinmental.



Anyone know which band sings that?

By the way awesome amv


----------



## Sazaka (May 12, 2006)

naruto vs sasuke

with music by linkin park- faint and with u


----------



## Saes (May 12, 2006)

the Naruto Part I: Betrayal was really awesome one of the best for sure imo


----------



## Psychic (May 14, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Anyone know which band sings that?
> 
> By the way awesome amv


It's "My World" by SR-71


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (May 14, 2006)

final conflict by 007vegita

that amv kicked ass!

check it out


----------



## DJDOC (May 27, 2006)

I've checked out most of the AMVs that people are talking about here.  No offense, but none of them quite wow'ed me.  I can see all the good effort put into these things, but nothing quite stands out.


----------



## Adoniteking (May 27, 2006)

DJDOC said:
			
		

> I've checked out most of the AMVs that people are talking about here.  No offense, but none of them quite wow'ed me.  I can see all the good effort put into these things, but nothing quite stands out.



tough luck!!!!!! why not try making one. the name of the thread is best naruto amv you've seen? doesnt mean you must get a wow factor from them or like them, duh!
 
alright this might have been too blunt but people put a lot of work into this. it aint a joke you know. not mad at you though


----------



## CHICKEN_CHOW_MEIN (May 28, 2006)

If ur talking about funni amvs Definitely Real Ninjas or Fun with Akasuki 2,3, 5, and 9  



See here.


----------



## Adoniteking (May 28, 2006)

CHICKEN_CHOW_MEIN said:
			
		

> If ur talking about funni amvs Definitely Real Ninjas or Fun with Akasuki 2,3, 5, and 9
> 
> GI Joe PSA: Thin Ice?
> 
> [A-E]​_Yakitate​_Japan​_65-66​_[A71D6203].avi



OH MY GOSH!!!!! that was sooooo hilarious...cant get over both of them but especially real ninjas!!!!!


----------



## Feh (May 29, 2006)

Hm, I've got many really flashy and technically perfect Naruto AMVs on my lap, but the one I could watch over and over again isn't that flashy at all but just so..... real.... and makes me thoughtful everytime I watch it:

kool-Ka-Lang 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Gin'sEvilTwin (May 30, 2006)

I found this Kiba and Akamaru amv the other day, and I think it's pretty cute:



The song makes it extra sweet...so sad  

And for something downright hilarious:



Rock Lee as Gary Coleman.  Good stuff.  It sucks to be ninjas!


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone have the link to Naruto Macy's Sale? Its a really funny parody of Naruto...well funny to me.


----------



## Gin'sEvilTwin (May 30, 2006)

666Kitsune said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the link to Naruto Macy's Sale? Its a really funny parody of Naruto...well funny to me.




Is this it?  

Hope that helps


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 30, 2006)

Zabuza Arch - My Immortal

simply amazingly saddish yet bliss................


----------



## Adoniteking (May 30, 2006)

Gin'sEvilTwin said:
			
		

> I found this Kiba and Akamaru amv the other day, and I think it's pretty cute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice song for the kiba and akamaru AMV but you know what i think will make it even better? if he revises it and does a bit of tweaking to add clips from episode 184 "inzuka's kiba's long day"...when kiba got infected by some stuff and went mental on everyone! it will really look coooool ( youth explosion..lol)or what do you think


----------



## Hatake Timu (Jun 1, 2006)

best AMV ever was the one with in the shadows a song by RAMSUS a lot of the timing was well done


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 2, 2006)

Whisper of the Beast, it is really convincing.


----------



## NwZ4EvA (Jun 12, 2006)

*Heh*

The best Naruto Amv is the "Wisper of the Beast" one by I forget who.

An awesome song do to an amazingly well done video. It's up on animemusicvideos.org.

Edit: After reading a couple pages of this thread, I see it's been mentioned several times so I've stated nothing new. lol.

Oh and although this video my be sucktacular compared to the numerous awesome works of art listed on this thread, check out my go at a Sasuke-oriented amv:

Link removed

Tell me what you guys think. ^_^


----------



## Denisu (Jun 12, 2006)

NwZ4EvA said:
			
		

> The best Naruto Amv is the "Wisper of the Beast" one by I forget who.
> 
> An awesome song do to an amazingly well done video. It's up on animemusicvideos.org.
> 
> ...



That one was shit...
Not to mention the music, you have to be a retard to listen to it.


----------



## animaniacal (Jun 13, 2006)

i definitely can't choose just one, but emoanimegirl and sugarhigh's are both really good on this site


----------



## konaauzumaki7 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Here are some AMVs I like...*

Here are a couple of AMVs I really like:
-
It's about Sakura's love for Sasuke, but he is always mean to her. The song is "Cold", by _Crossfade_.
-
It's about how Gaara had a bad childhood, and how it made him who he is today. The song is "Crawling", by _Linkin Park_.

These might contain spoilers, I don't know (sorry). I never made these, I just like them.


----------



## Mugendai-Shi (Jun 15, 2006)

i haven't seen much but my favorite so far is the Rock Lee vs Gaara Chuunin Exams fight set to Out Of Control by Hoobastank. search on Google Videos for "Gaara" or "Rock Lee" and you'll find it


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 15, 2006)

Personally I like narutowned.


----------



## Shado[v] (Jun 16, 2006)

two of the best amvs and my favorites:

Naruto - Shut Up!
That Akatsuki's Voice in episode 136

Naruto's reason
Link removed


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Jun 16, 2006)

*if.........*

if anyone wants to see amvs go to my fav. website



it roxs im on that website every day 

and my name on it is gaararoxs


----------



## ShiNoKami (Jun 18, 2006)

Dunno if this one's been posted yet but:

It's one of my favs and really funny to boot.


----------



## Angel of LoL (Jun 18, 2006)

I just thought i'd like to share all my favorate AMV's. These are just the best AMV's i'v found on YouTube. And not all of them are naruto. But they are all good. I also added some random funny naruto stuff at the end.

Just please keep in mind. Just because somone used clips with subs still in it dose not automaticly make it bad. Just give AMVs like that a chance first. I'v seen some great work done with subs still in it, like the first one on the Naruto list:

Naruto AMVs:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed
(^This one is VERY unique but still good)

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed
(^vid is ok but great song to go along with naruto)

Link removed
(^This is a pure Masterpeice)

Link removed
(^This one is also great. took alot of skill)

Other Amv's

Link removed
(^Bleach)

Link removed
(^FLCL)

Link removed
(^WoW very funny)

Funny random naruto stuff:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed
(^this guy needs a life)


----------



## Boydgame (Jun 19, 2006)

My fave Naruto amv has to be this one    Sig

its the fight of Lee versus Gaara in the chuunin exams set to Nobody's Listening by Lincoln Park


----------



## Splyte (Jun 20, 2006)

this one has probably already been posted but it owns so badly that i have to post it again

Link removed


----------



## wizad755 (Jul 3, 2006)

> I know the pics random,but it's cool



Toushi is my favorite


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 3, 2006)

When Angels Deserve to die - Valgaav

Best...Freaking..Naruto...AMV


----------



## ShiNoKami (Jul 3, 2006)

Eh, the sound quality on that was kinda lacking...plus the song doesn't really match the scenes all that well. The song has a lot of energy that the guy how made this is just trying to match by flashing either Gaara's face or just a plain red flash. It's not terrible, but not really the best IMHO...


----------



## UzumakiYondaime (Jul 3, 2006)

*Trailer*

drop the bomb AMV about sasuke vs naruto


----------



## danzel-x (Jul 4, 2006)

the legendary Sannins

Link removed


----------



## dalazshinboi (Jul 4, 2006)

a little AMV that i made 

Link

=D hope you enjoy it


----------



## ShiNoKami (Jul 8, 2006)

Something new from AX'06 I found...
this


----------



## yakkyigooconroy (Jul 16, 2006)

this one
-It sucks to be me


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2006)

Ninja of the Night is the only one i like and it not that g ood it ok


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 16, 2006)

meybe its not the best, but i make it myself


----------



## Hinata sama (Jul 20, 2006)

Bellium said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, whats the best naruto amv you've ever seen. I'd have to say my two favorites are:
> Toushi, by Majin kenshin
> and
> Weapon, by (i forgot his name) the song is Matthew Good Band Weapon



this is the best one i have ever seen if your are a neji and hinata fan then this is the one you want to see.Toph Tribute

these two are funny check them out. enjoy
Toph Tribute
Toph Tribute


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't know who did it, but Whisper of the Beast is the best Naruto/Sasuke/Haku video.  Keep an open mind when you watch it.  It's on amv.org


----------



## Hinata sama (Jul 21, 2006)

um i never seen that one before.


----------



## Shado[v] (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Final Conflict
2. Naruto's Reason
3. Shangri la
4. Whisper of the beast
5. Shut Up!


----------



## hatake404 (Jul 25, 2006)

my favourite amv is my itachi amv Link removed
also my kakashi amv Link removed


----------



## Autumn14 (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't know if you guys mentioned this already but my favorite vidoe is this one 
i LOVE this song  It isn't mine its done by kai3154


----------



## <><Genma><> (Jul 27, 2006)

Real Ninja's, laughing shino (and others), rock lee is drunk music video, and a more serious one light overcome darkness, the other side of me those are my favorites!

1. The Project Runway Musical {Season 2}, hilarious!!!

2. The Project Runway Musical {Season 2}, hilarious!!!

3. The Project Runway Musical {Season 2}, hilarious!!!

4. The Project Runway Musical {Season 2}, hilarious!!!

the one labeled as 1. is one of my AMV's


----------



## Jagie (Jul 28, 2006)

Link removed

This one is funny. I bet you guys have seen it before though.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 29, 2006)

^Yes, many times 

My current favorite is this one:Link removed

Rollin by Limp Bizkit...I don't usually like Limp Bizkit, but this video is freaking awesome.  (I've been saying that a lot lately, freaking awesome.)  Sorry if it was already posted (I'm sure it was), but it's just too f'ing sweet...


----------



## Jade Uzumaki (Aug 1, 2006)

My fav AMV is Nija of the night


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 1, 2006)

The best Naruto AMV's are mostly the battle between Sasuke and Naruto.
I've seen a dozen of em and they are very good. I'll provide a link once I find em.


----------



## zarien (Aug 3, 2006)

My very favorite is the one By Majin Kenshin to SR-71 - Goodbye (though the timing seems off for the ones on youtube, do yourself a favour and download it off of animemusicvideos.org)

after that Narutowned and Real Ninjas


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 7, 2006)

My favorite is Naruto-betrayal by 007 vegita


----------



## Vicious-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

I think "Between A Rock and A Hard Place" by chocobuddah of Animemusicvideo.org was pretty damn cool. Granted it's of Gaara vs Lee and a lot do it but he did it well and techno ftw D:


----------



## Angel of LoL (Aug 8, 2006)

Naruto AMVs:
One Piece scenes

One Piece scenes

One Piece scenes

One Piece scenes

One Piece scenes

One Piece scenes

One Piece scenes

One Piece scenes

One Piece scenes

One Piece scenes

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Other Amv's

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Funny random naruto stuff:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## nagareboshi (Aug 9, 2006)

My Favourites~
All of these links are for Youtube... Cuz my computers slow so I don't download from amv.com anymore. ;O
None of these videos have subtitles in, their all really well made.

[Live for More] Meant to Live - Switchfoot
~ My favourite AMV ever. 

[The Genin's don't want to waste their time] Fat Lip - Sum 41
~ Chuunin exam arc vid. Everything about this vid is... just... awesome, really!

[Sasuke Rescue Trailer] He's a Pirate - PoTC OST
It's just a trailer vid.. but omg, its awesome. The timeing is perfect~!

[Naruto's World] SR-71 - My World  
~ Team 7 relationship video. 

[We Were So Close Together] Anna ni Isshoni Datta no ni - See-Saw
~ Naruto x Sakura tribute. Best pairing vid I've ever seen. 

[A Dream So Far Away] song unknown O;
~ Uzumaki Naruto tribute. Nice sepcial effects... 'n' stoof.

[Troublesome Situations] Belly of the Whale - Um, Some randoms.
~ Randomness. I don't know why I like it... I just.. do. ;D

Their are loads more I like... I just either can't find them at the moment, forgotten about them (XD) or... meh.


----------



## youngema (Aug 11, 2006)

le-Marrionettiste | Deviantart Club


----------



## Leader G Zer0 (Aug 11, 2006)

BelieverNaruto@putfile.com
thats the best I've ever seen


----------



## mindscaper (Aug 11, 2006)

Mad TV - Kenny Rogers - Jackass  this is my first naruto trailer.  please check it out and comment!


----------



## Rukie (Aug 12, 2006)

This is the best Naruto AVM I've ever seen. The timing is perfect.

Link removed
(here it is on Youtube, too: *QUESTION!*)

And this is another one that I thought was pretty cool: Link removed


----------



## TJ_R (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello, I'm new. Here's mine, it's a little different from everyone elses.  It's very orchestral, not very common. It's a little boring at the beggining, but revs up with the drums. I had fun making the timing right. Hope you like it!

Sasuke Needs a Hug!


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 14, 2006)

youtube.com has a bunch of good ones


----------



## Splatterpunk_69 (Aug 24, 2006)

mind of mencia


----------



## Splatterpunk_69 (Aug 24, 2006)

*HERE ARE SOME GOOD AMVS*



			
				Angel of LoL said:
			
		

> Naruto AMVs:
> mind of mencia
> 
> mind of mencia
> ...



GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Pyocora Analog III (Aug 24, 2006)

My favorite Naruto AMV is this one of Gaara.

Team Fortress 2 Youtube Trailer

It's called "He was of The Desert" and it's set to "Room of Angel" from Silent Hill 4. It's amazing.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 25, 2006)

Ninja of the Night!!!!! XD


----------



## Red (Aug 25, 2006)

real ninja's......and sasuke man....


----------



## Khamzul (Aug 29, 2006)

My favorite: Pic
(hope link works)

Naruto vs Sasuke AMV, not overdone or to much effects, lots of action and with one of my favorite music tracks atm: 

Unearth - Zombie Autopilot


----------



## narutodv (Aug 30, 2006)

is the best place of AMW!


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Sep 2, 2006)

I love Toushi. I also really like Narutowned, and Naruto's Technique Beat. Both can be found on youtube.

What's the song that plays during Toushi?


----------



## gintamarhevan (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't know if this is alredy on here (im to lazy to read them all) 
this one?
evry time we touch-saska and sakura


----------



## ableach (Sep 6, 2006)

Well this is my first one tell me what youguys think.   I dunno if its best ever material but hey who knows?

Link removed


----------



## bested (Sep 9, 2006)

*the best ive seen?*

its this one, no doubt  

Link removed


----------



## jariroth (Sep 12, 2006)

Everything Frachan makes is just so much better than most of AMV's... He has also made few FullMetal Alchemist AMV's and one One Piece AMV...


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Sep 12, 2006)

hmm i think i already made post here but w/e

Toushi
Final Conflict
Naruto's World
Naruto's Technique Beat
Regrets
Naruto's Home
The Rivalry
For You
Jihaku
Into The Darkness


also i noticed that a lot of ppl post their own vids. this thread was made for the BEST, preferably not yours. most ppl think theirs is the best so....


----------



## BUBU!!! (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmm so far the fun with akatsuki is the best


----------



## naruhina26 (Sep 16, 2006)

the one with ayumi hamasaki game

naruhina x sasusaku

sasuke killed yayyy

hinata down booo


----------



## Ankomaru (Sep 17, 2006)

I have A LOT,

But these two have to be the best I've ever seen:

- Whisper of the Beast:

(IT's one of the first I've seen and it has the best opinions, including mine. )
- Toushi:


And not only because my boyfriend has the nickname Toushi 

I've thought about making a Naruto AMV myself, but if I look at all my projects: I've never finished any of them (except for my EoE AMV, before my disc crashed -_- ), including the fact that I have to buy new parts for my computer to be able to edit again.. *sigh*

bUt If I'm ever going to make one, it's gonna be a tribute to Jiraiya or to Sexy no Jutsu


----------



## Gir (Sep 17, 2006)

So many ive liked so many....ill post 5

[DK]​_Digimon​_Savers​_17​_[E82757DF].avi
[DK]​_Digimon​_Savers​_17​_[E82757DF].avi
[DK]​_Digimon​_Savers​_17​_[E82757DF].avi
[DK]​_Digimon​_Savers​_17​_[E82757DF].avi
Link removed

And an extra for NaruSasu fanz
Link removed


----------



## Safwat (Sep 20, 2006)

THere some that are rely ool and some that are just plaine stupid


----------



## RebelliousKrimpy (Sep 21, 2006)

Depends what you mean by stupid. Stupid as in funny? I hope so, because making an amv is no small feat, there's a lot of work involved.

I'm currently watching all the amv's listed here, then I'll get back to you all on my favourites.


----------



## shady0008 (Sep 21, 2006)

my fave atm is one called Breaking Bonds- Nekoteo on 
- the dloadable one 

if you wanna watch it then 

Gripen Roadbase


----------



## LilMissAnko (Sep 21, 2006)

Some one did one about orochimaru and anko and thats actually what got me interested in the two. It was just nicely done, and the music fit REALLY well. I give it the nice guy pose! I don't remember what it was called, but the music was Angels by within temptation. very well done.


----------



## kentenko (Sep 21, 2006)

Link removed Watch this one it could blow you away...


----------



## Heero (Sep 22, 2006)

kentenko said:
			
		

> Watch this one it could blow you away...


wow that probably the best amv i have seen, it matches so well


----------



## myle (Sep 23, 2006)

kentenko said:
			
		

> Dub ep 2 Watch this one it could blow you away...



This is the best video I have ever seen concerning Naruto.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 26, 2006)

Those two last posted amv's really rock! 
I haven't seen such good ones in a long time. 

Most funny ones are probably real ninja's and ninja of the night.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Sep 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *kentenko*
> _Witch Hunter Robin OP Watch this one it could blow you away..._


_

Wow....that was the best AMV I have seen of Naruto and Sasuke.   It's totally awesome!
_


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 30, 2006)

one of the absoute best amv's i've seen

this


----------



## Splatterpunk_69 (Oct 1, 2006)

hello ladies & gentlemen.

this is a sasuke amv i made

here


----------



## TRTrunks (Oct 1, 2006)

yorae-obssesion and all vids made by 007 vegita


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 1, 2006)

people seem to like my Neji


Link removed


----------



## Safwat (Oct 2, 2006)

i love watching the movies there awsome u can fined them on lime wire


----------



## Even (Oct 5, 2006)

this one made me remember why I love the Naruto anime...

Link removed


----------



## Kaki (Oct 5, 2006)

cool. 
I like narutowend.


----------



## Koori inactive (Oct 6, 2006)

Not going to look through all 325 replies (and search wasn't working for me) so if this a repeat forgive me (it probably is but deserves to be mentioned again) ... but this one made me laugh ... could be because its midnight ... Naruto- Real Ninjas


----------



## HokageNarutoSama (Oct 8, 2006)

Real ninjas is completely awesome, and youtube shows it with 400,000+ views.


----------



## dayside (Oct 9, 2006)

Koori said:
			
		

> Not going to look through all 325 replies (and search wasn't working for me) so if this a repeat forgive me (it probably is but deserves to be mentioned again) ... but this one made me laugh ... could be because its midnight ... Naruto- Real Ninjas



hahaha that one is awesome XD


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 9, 2006)

I love the Haku and Zabuza tribute to the song Doomsday by Gackt. It's so touching. <3


----------



## Squire of Fate (Oct 9, 2006)

Real Ninjas, definitely. Real ninjas wear fishnet.


----------



## cryodragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

i don't like AMV's...

the only one i ever liked was one from NGE (neon genesis evangelion)
"Faithless"...

(oh, yes, and ofcourse "Real Ninjas"


----------



## The Question (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not sure which of these have been posted yet, I know Real Ninjas and Ninja of the Night have been.  (I'm studying for a midterm, so I can't read all the way through.)

_Real Ninjas_
_Ninja of the Night_
_The Internet is for Porn _(Lots of versions of this one, these are my favorite two that I've seen.)
You mean thats not what happened?
You mean thats not what happened?

_It sucks to be Ninjas_
You mean thats not what happened?

_Naruto Beat (cool vid)_
You mean thats not what happened?

*Non-Naruto amvs*
_Justice League Tribute(Awesome vid!  Best I've seen!)_
You mean thats not what happened?

Wonder Woman amv
You mean thats not what happened?

_Transformers:_
_Shockwave's Burden:_
You mean thats not what happened?

_The Rude Awakening of Optimus Prime_
You mean thats not what happened?

_SOS Wheeljack_
You mean thats not what happened?


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 13, 2006)

this is probably THE best neji amv out there

Link removed


----------



## The Question (Oct 13, 2006)

That was an awesome Neji vid.


----------



## chaoserver (Oct 14, 2006)

blind51de said:


> Oh, my mistake. MISTER AMV GOD.   I really like that video.
> ... pissant.



Yeah, actually in all aspects except visual quality I prefer the other.


----------



## MARLBOROMLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Worst fight scene ever

JUST WATCH IT


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 15, 2006)

Itachi, Sasori and Deidara

Best...AMV....EVER!!!!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I especially like the BOOM! part...I like BOOM!


----------



## Natural (Oct 16, 2006)

MARLBOROMLD said:


> *The Knife - Heartbeats*
> 
> JUST WATCH IT



I've seen that before but it never ceases to make me laugh. God bless Family Guy.

Those Neji AMV's are fantastic btw. Thanks for the links.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 16, 2006)

These Are Some Of The AMV's I Think Are NoteWorthy 


Naruto:

Music- Hoobastank, Crawling In The Dark- Sasuke Tribute-
Hounds of Love video

Music- Sum 41, Hell- Everyone-
Hounds of Love video

Music- marilyn manson, seizure of power- Naruto, Gaara, Rock Lee, Neji, Sasuke-
Hounds of Love video

Music- Limp Bizkit ft. DMX, Mehtod Man and Redman(i'm a shameless promoter of myself lol)- Naruto, Rock Lee, Neji-
Hounds of Love video

there's more from Naruto but that's enough

Dragonball Z:
Music- Don't Know The Artist, What U Got- Everyone- 
Hounds of Love video

Music- Don't Know The Artist, Spirit Never Dies(Best AMV ever to me)-
Hounds of Love video



more later


----------



## The Question (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's some more noteworthy amvs (sorry if any have been posted already)

Whisper of the Beast (awesome amv)
Hounds of Love video

A Dance Off
Hounds of Love video

_FMA_
Roy, There is Life Outside Your Apartment
Hounds of Love video

_DBZ_
Goten's Mom is a Big Fat Bitch
Hounds of Love video

Does anyone know any good Bleach amvs?


----------



## Comatoes (Oct 17, 2006)

I KNOW it's been said like 37847324582348792 times but The Narutrix is absolutely BAR NONE the best (If you would call it an AMV) AMV I've ever seen. The syncing in it is PHENOMENAL.

My second favourite is  (I think that's what its called). The editing in this one is awesome and the music isn't Linkin Park! Only gripe about it is the visuals make my eyes hurt after a while.


----------



## chishio-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

FUN WITH AKATSUKI 2! OR JUST THE SERIES! WATCH IT!


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 23, 2006)

Naruto's Final Destination- Naruto Cartoon network France trailer (best arc trailer i've seen)


----------



## Nestarion (Oct 25, 2006)

My favourite has always been 'wisper of the beast', but I was wondering, can anyone tell me the name of the first song used? I like it but never have been able to find it 

I also liked 'Phenomenon', somehow


----------



## reykon (Oct 25, 2006)

*yo!*

wow......That a excelence video


----------



## myle (Oct 29, 2006)

*Zabuza & Haku*

If you like Zabuza and Haku, then you will like this  video.

Also, this is awesome: this


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 31, 2006)

this seems like it took a while to make

Naruto-My United States OF Whatever- Around 45 Seconds and again at 1:03


----------



## HoNdA_25 (Nov 4, 2006)

Vaelen said:


> Here you go.. ;-)  The SNKT FC. Where the FCwhoring goes extreme!



It doesn't work on my Quicktime Pro. Do know of a different software to make it work om my Mac?


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 4, 2006)

Found a pretty sweet Shikamaru one .

Link removed


----------



## Vietangel18 (Nov 4, 2006)

This is probably the saddest AMV I've ever seen.  It actually made me cry.  Don't know if it'll do the same thing for others though.  It went perfectly with the song.

Naruto Listen to Your Heart

It's a Naruto and Sasuke vid, but it's not yaoi.  Enjoy!
And if someone else already posted this AMV, please forgive me.


----------



## Narutard_007 (Nov 5, 2006)

The most impressive AMV I've ever seen would have to be "Whisper of the beast". I think it supposedly to 7 months to make (don't quote me on this it may have been longer).

it's REALLY amazing.
You can find it on youtube.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 5, 2006)

This one's really sweet. Pretty much an alternate opening.

I'm the guy in the Pink Hoodie D:


----------



## pek the hero (Nov 5, 2006)

i see one pfenomenon i think its called. it was very good best i seen


----------



## Animedreamer4eva (Nov 6, 2006)

This is my favirote AMV of all time called Let Go. Its basically about Naruto's journey including clips of the other characters in the anime.Here's a link to the song so enjoy 

Link


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 7, 2006)

Animedreamer4eva said:


> This is my favirote AMV of all time called Let Go. Its basically about Naruto's journey including clips of the other characters in the anime.Here's a link to the song so enjoy
> 
> Link removed



Ah yes, I love that one . Here's another one with Frou Frou:



Trust me, just because it doesn't have ratings on it doesn't mean this one ain't gooooooood.


----------



## Musora Kai (Nov 7, 2006)

Creator: Decoy Ops
Song: Seizure of Power (an instrumental by Marilyn Manson)
Anime: Naruto
Name/Title: Naruto's Technique Beat

It is absolutely god-like.


----------



## adriana ray (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah, definitely Naruto's technique beat.. its awesome!
Also an AMV called Wa-Tara...


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

here's one of just Gaara to the Marilyn Manson beat, of course not as good but still fantastic

Video from back when MTV actually _played music_


----------



## staticsea (Nov 19, 2006)

I like this one



it is made by blackdragongod
the song: Do the Evolution by Pearl Jam


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 20, 2006)

Whisper Of The Beast is definitely the best (or one of the better) exclusively Naruto AMV I have seen, as mentioned several times by other people. There are a few other great vidoes, but Naruto is only in a small portion so those don't really count.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Nov 20, 2006)

my Favorit is REAL NINGAS!

here is link: Satellite Anthem Icarus


----------



## SasukeUchiha19 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Naruto E-40*

Here's a link to a E-40 "Tell Me When To Go" Naruto AMV
Kick Azz


----------



## Namicho (Nov 26, 2006)

Not sure if it's been posted, but i found one called "naruto's grip". I thought it was REALLY awesome. i give it 6 stars


----------



## ShinoCakes (Nov 26, 2006)

<< Naruto's world


----------



## Al-Razi (Dec 13, 2006)

Uchiha smexiness

this is one of my favourites


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2006)

Best AMV I have ever seen:

here.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2006)

Another sweet AMV, Sauske Vs Naruto:

Link removed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2006)

kentenko said:


> and who can resist her people's elbow Watch this one it could blow you away...



Im sorry but that guy had so many mistakes in his video. the lettering and really the overall presentation was low. It just could have been much better in terms of timing etc.


this is the best AMV based on naruto .

Final Conclict

Orochimaru Fan club

and i suggest checking out his trailers leading up to it etc. He thinks out of the box and does an awesome job with his videos. also naruto betrayel is really good to its on that list.

and not to mention his DBZ AMVS are simply amazing and differant than your typeical rock / pop type amvs.


----------



## iander (Dec 19, 2006)

*Best AMVs*

This is probably been done before but Im sure new AMVs have been made recently.  In a time when fillers are still going, AMVs make me realize how awesome the cannon episodes were.  What do you think are the best Naruto AMVs? Put links if possible.

This is one of my favs, won 2nd place in some kind of contest
Office Brawl

My other favorite is Final Conflict from 007 Vegita but i dont have a link.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 19, 2006)

correct forum to post this- 1up.com gave it 9/10

thread created for best amv's- Natural Love: The Shino x Hana FC

here's some i posted



Office Brawl (don't really like this song but great effects)

Office Brawl (i found this entertaining as well as funny, good effects)

Office Brawl (i love simple plan so i loved this one, lip syncing is great, awesome effects, love the song)

Office Brawl (best quality Naruto Technique Beat)

Office Brawl (sorry, still gotta promote myself, song is masterplans Spirit Never Dies, audio's a little iffy but meh)

Office Brawl (again funny but a great amv nonetheless, great transitions/effects and almost perfect lip syncing)

Office Brawl (love sum 41 as well, awesome effects, transitions, and song goes great with video)

Office Brawl (the ABSOLUTE BEST NEJI TRIBUTE i've ever seen)

Office Brawl (great effects/transitions)


----------



## Hana (Dec 19, 2006)

"Naruto's Technique Beat" is by far one of the best AMV's I've ever seen. I saw it at Anime Weekend Atlanta about two years ago, and still blows my mind to this day.


----------



## iander (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah i get that this isnt the correct place but I thought that it would remind us anime watchers about how great the cannon episodes were.


----------



## Zarathustra (Dec 19, 2006)

I remember there was a funny matrix naruto amv that used the music from the matrix revolution commercial.  Can't remember what it was called though.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 19, 2006)

Zarathustra said:


> I remember there was a funny matrix naruto amv that used the music from the matrix revolution commercial.  Can't remember what it was called though.




Narutrix............. Office Brawl


----------



## Zarathustra (Dec 19, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> Narutrix............. Christmas Ownage at your request.



Wow, that was fast.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 19, 2006)

Zarathustra said:


> Wow, that was fast.




i have it faved on my youtube channel


----------



## Heero (Dec 19, 2006)

Flowery said:


> I'm not into AMVs very much at all, but this one I came across was SO impressive. I loved it. Maybe you will too. =3
> 
> Christmas Ownage at your request.


ah theres one of my fav's there, along with Naruto's world


----------



## tayler (Dec 19, 2006)

This is the best.

Link removed


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 19, 2006)

This is in the wrong section and needs to be moved here...

1up.com gave it 9/10


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 20, 2006)

Greatest Naruto AMV ever: 

Link removed


----------



## R_Lee86 (Dec 20, 2006)

You mean most overrated AMV


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 20, 2006)

what is this place?....keep your eyes peeled UBER


----------



## lynxie (Dec 21, 2006)

tayler said:


> This is the best.
> 
> History repeats itself.



This one is more a kind of movie trailer. Still I like this one the best from all the other amv's that posted here. I loved it 

Edit: It makes me remember why I liked the Naruto anime. I do read the manga too, but lost interest in the anime... for the reason most people lost interest in it.
Reps for you tayler


----------



## akblueyes (Dec 21, 2006)

I know we are all waiting "patiently" for shippuden. I found a amv/slide show of very well done fan art of our beloved part 2 characters. It's a little bit of a fix. 

WARNING! SPOILERS!

History repeats itself.


----------



## NaruHeart (Dec 21, 2006)

My persnal favs is this one
especially Kermit. >_<

and this one is my 2nd fav
especially Kermit. >_<

not too bad graphics and nice song, it makes sense, unlike others ive seen

hope you enjoy!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, this makes me wanna finish up my AMV (it's still not really finished, I kinda got distracted with games and whatnot )


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 21, 2006)

Can anyone find that "Spice up your life" Spice Girls Naruto AMV for me?

I like Toushi.


----------



## sting666 (Dec 21, 2006)

This one is my favorite: especially Kermit. >_<


----------



## chesterbean (Dec 24, 2006)

On YouTube, the Naruto~Hero one by Queenira was really cool.


----------



## Shanksx (Dec 24, 2006)

HaHaHa

... seriously<3


----------



## chesterbean (Dec 24, 2006)

Another cool one: HaHaHa

This isn't an amv, but it's cool: HaHaHa


----------



## Sakurastar2003 (Dec 24, 2006)

My fav is "Naruto Tribute" to the song Animal I Have Become by 3Days Grace...(which totally fits it...)
HaHaHa


----------



## mayumi (Dec 24, 2006)

do you guys know if anyone has made a AMV with song "seishun amigo" from nobuta wo produce(japanese drama). that song would so fit naruto and sasuke >< since the 2 main guys in the drama are kinda like naruto and sasuke. its a awesome song aswell.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 24, 2006)

Naruto-Obsession, it was based on the Fanfic in my sig

Merry Christmas Kira!


----------



## I_love_naruto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

my ghetto booty queen. HOLLER

This is my favorite video!


----------



## ISurvivedTheFillers (Dec 27, 2006)

my ghetto booty queen. HOLLER

best one ive ever seen!!


----------



## Abarai Renji (Dec 29, 2006)

Toushi is definately the best i have seen, but here are some other ones I like.

Meant to live: This one is good, though not as good as toushi:
I'm sorry, Vanilla bear...*leans closer*

Naruto Technique Beat: this one has amazing special effects and is very upbeat:


Jihaku: this one is very good, though not solely naruto:


Whisper of the beast: this is another good one


I Apologize if these have already been posted.


----------



## akaasher (Dec 29, 2006)

check dis out its on my youtube channel dbz-with you
its pretty cool copy dis: Dreadful.


----------



## Wilham (Dec 29, 2006)

I almost pee myself when I watch this one.

Dreadful.


----------



## テマリ (Dec 30, 2006)

My pain, your thrill-SASUKE iTACHI
^Actually the best i've ever seen =O

Neji's raging battles-NEJI!!!
^HOORAY FOR NEJI!

All about us-TemaShika
^TemaShika ^.^

I dont really go AMV-hunting @_@


----------



## NaruHeart (Jan 4, 2007)

go to youtube and look up Naruto the abridged series...they are the MOST hilarious things ever!


----------



## Al-Razi (Jan 6, 2007)

This is another one of my favourites.


Here


----------



## starlacyi (Jan 9, 2007)

Practical and safe! For kids.

This is the best that I've seen. The quality might not be that great but the song matches so well!


----------



## Nunchuck (Jan 11, 2007)

*eine gute amv von mir*

That' s one of my favs  

Here you go Click Here


----------



## z3r0p3n5 (Jan 14, 2007)

possibly one of the greatest amvs i will ever see.

here
phenomenon-thousand foot krutch

and for fun:
here
stupid sakura project.


----------



## ensain22 (Jan 14, 2007)

my favorite AMVs are in in my signature. they crack me up everytime!
check em out!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, i know this isnt the best one i have ever seen, but i made it myself. and there for it gets bonus points 



Fresh Feeling
also in my siggy


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

phenomenom was cool.....I have a link in my sig AMV. check that out.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 21, 2007)

correction : the amv in my signature is by me and sgt chub


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 22, 2007)

Neji Hyuuga

AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 22, 2007)

cool man gj


----------



## tsunade24/7 (Jan 23, 2007)

This amv is great, all his videos are rated 4 or 5 stars.
I like this one the most though
Link removed

I see ensain22 and kakashi1152 also knows about Rubix89.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 23, 2007)

i think i saw that one b4. i really like the song


----------



## CharonX (Jan 26, 2007)

My favourite Naruto AMV is one by KaoruOkino, titled very succinctly as "Naruto vs. Sasuke". It uses the song "Rasuto Shiin" by Asian Kung-Fu Generation, and it is simply beautiful. Admittedly I am a little biased as Rasuto Shiin is one of my favourite songs, but it just fits so nicely with the video.

Link removed

Enjoy, as it is a stunning AMV.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 27, 2007)

that was a cool amv. I wouldnt say the best though. What i really liked was how the mood of the song fit the animation


----------



## Nakachum (Jan 27, 2007)

My favorite is the Phenomenon.. Thanks z3r0p3n5 for the link... I had forgotten it


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 27, 2007)

I really liked this one Surrender


----------



## The Wizard Ninja (Jan 30, 2007)

Nerdcore

This is the link to a video I made myself. It's a Gaara Tribute to Enter Sandman by Metallica. (I sent this one in for the competition) I consider it pretty good seeing as I only used Movie Maker with limited effects.


----------



## Foretold (Jan 30, 2007)

Can anyone make a amv with the song getting away with murder by papa roach because the ones of have seen are really bad expect for one or two?


----------



## Goom (Jan 30, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> I really liked this one Nerdcore



I really liked that AMV care to tell who made that song and what song it is.  Hehe.


----------



## Natural (Jan 30, 2007)

Nerdcore

Not to bad I thought.


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 30, 2007)

honor21 said:


> Can anyone make a amv with the song getting away with murder by papa roach because the ones of have seen are really bad expect for one or two?




check out my vids, and if you like em and think i'd do a good job i'll make it


----------



## Foretold (Jan 30, 2007)

Your amv's are awesome i like this: one No Place For A Man- Rock Lee BG,and i would really appreciate you makeing a amv for me.Thanks.Also are you a fan of linkin park?


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 30, 2007)

honor21 said:


> Your amv's are awesome i like this: one No Place For A Man- Rock Lee BG,and i would really appreciate you makeing a amv for me.Thanks.Also are you a fan of linkin park?




big fan of Linkin Park, but me and my bro brranched out a lil from LP, anyway i'll get started on that amv soon, you got a link so i can download the song?


----------



## Foretold (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm sorry i don't know how to get a link. I have never made a amv.


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 30, 2007)

i meant to the song, oh well i'll find it then


----------



## Foretold (Jan 30, 2007)

I know you were talking about the song.Anyway I will see if my friend can get it, but i doubt she can.


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 30, 2007)

it doesn't matter, i'll get it either way


----------



## anbuXx (Jan 30, 2007)

naruto hell song is the fking best!!!!


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 30, 2007)

anbuXx said:


> naruto hell song is the fking best!!!!




after watching it a couple times you'll see it's not all that great, Naruto Technique Beat is leaps and bounds above it


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 30, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> after watching it a couple times you'll see it's not all that great, Naruto Technique Beat is leaps and bounds above it



NTB isnt as impressive as it was when i first watched. The effects arent as astounding since i know how do them  (or at least some of them)

Whisper of the Beast still amazes me


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 30, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> NTB isnt as impressive as it was when i first watched. The effects arent as astounding since i know how do them  (or at least some of them)
> 
> Whisper of the Beast still amazes me




yea, NTB is basically a color effect and cookie cutter, it's still way better than Naruto Hell, and Whisper of the Beast is just astounding with the masking


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 30, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> yea, NTB is basically a color effect and cookie cutter, it's still way better than Naruto Hell, and Whisper of the Beast is just astounding with the masking



...cookie cutter?  

no way does NTB use a "cookie cutter"...

when thinkin of NTB you gotta get vegas out of your head


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 30, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> ...cookie cutter?
> 
> no way does NTB use a "cookie cutter"...





you sure? i don't know much, if anything about, vegas but that's the best i can assume it is


----------



## mootz (Jan 30, 2007)

WHISPER OF THE BEAST. sorry if someone already said this. i didnt look through all 20 something pages


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 30, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> you sure? i don't know much, if anything about, vegas but that's the best i can assume it is



pretty sure seeing as NTB wasnt made in vegas :S

but i dont know all the details, but its some time of mask..


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2007)

Check my signature for my 3 favorite Naruto AMV. They are the best I have ever seen, good effects, music, I havnt seen any better than them.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jan 30, 2007)

the music goes perfectly with this one

Like this guy.


----------



## anbuXx (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess i only like naruto hell song for the music


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Jan 30, 2007)

Only One I Bothered To Copy 

Only One I Bothered To Copy 


Only One I Bothered To Copy 


Only One I Bothered To Copy

Only One I Bothered To Copy
the best one


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jan 31, 2007)

There was one called 'real ninjas' that was great!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 31, 2007)

NTB
Whisper Of The Beast





Naruto's Reason
The Other Side Of Me

Tomodachi
A Dream So Far Away
Naruto Is Acknowledged


If you are interested in seeing any of these that dont have links, if u like what u see Ill upload the rest

NOTE: These are NOT mine, Just ones Ive seen, I am NOT this talented. lol

All the links are High Quality videos not YouTube, I uploaded these myself in higher quality. 
If you want to see any of the others I have listed let me know..Im an avid AMV collector.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 5, 2007)

naruto hell > ntb. Well this is the real naruto hell one from animental


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Feb 8, 2007)

i loved this amv its good use of youth of the nation


----------



## suprez (Feb 10, 2007)

Anna Nicole at an award show 
rocking amv

than a short amv, but the best editing amv ive seen
Anna Nicole at an award show


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ Also an awesome AMV loved the long instrumentals, Sasuke & Naruto fights are always good to make AMV's with 


It amazing how well that song fits,

According to your sig, it seems you made it. Although you should have widescreened it to cut out the subs, but a good amv otherwise


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 11, 2007)

here are my rankings 
Ranking:1
Ranking:2
Ranking:3
Ranking:4
Ranking:5
Ranking:6


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 11, 2007)

Not bad! Very nice, I liked the fifth one the best, I have that one, its a killer AMV.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 11, 2007)

me too. 5th was good


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 12, 2007)

^^ glad to read


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

They are both on AMV.org and they have a slew of AMV's that they made
its Mike of the Desert and Hinata-san those are the 2 authors they do really well together and they make awesome AMV's


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not bad video, but Linkin Park is so overplayed


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

yea i noticed that i see so many linkin park amvs even before naruto it was DBZ lol


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea,  There are too many Linkin Park AMV's out there


----------



## K' (Feb 12, 2007)

I like the 5th also.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 12, 2007)

i didnt like that linkin park one that much


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rock Lee Combo song: House of Wolves, by : My Chemical Romance

Rock Lee Combo song: Enter Sandman, by: Metallica

these were awesome


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 12, 2007)

i like the animental hell one by muyo ryo better than those two.

i also like the game by newbar.

and that theo ther side of me amv


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

My biggest beef with the AMV's is subtitles. The really good ones dont have them. All the AMV's i've seen on here still have subtitles.

The videos arent bad and the songs are usually somewhat decent but they cant get rid of the subs and it urks me....


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

does any1 know how to crop videos so u can make it widescreen while not stretching the screen instead it would also help get rid of the subtitles.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

You can widescreen it, you crop out the subs, Its different for every program. It depends on which program you use.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

wat program do u use to do that?


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Adobe Premiere has it i believe.


----------



## butterfly's flight (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, has anyone seen the Narutrix?

Rock Lee Combo


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have  Its quite funny  Id recommend everyone to watch it.


----------



## butterfly's flight (Feb 12, 2007)

This one's pretty cool. don't know who the songs by though.

Rock Lee Combo


----------



## butterfly's flight (Feb 12, 2007)

this one's great too.

Rock Lee Combo


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

The song from the first one is Mudvayne - World So Cold

The second video is awesome, good find!

Also...Try not to double post, k?


----------



## ~E~ (Feb 12, 2007)

Rock Lee Combo

I seriously must watch this once a day and I still crack up during it.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

when i try to install it i says i am missing sumtin?


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Install what? Adobe????


----------



## Capacity (Feb 13, 2007)

yea i tried to install it and it said i was missing SSE2-enabled processor


----------



## Misa (Feb 13, 2007)

I liked the 'narutrix' 

Its pretty cool and another one but i cant find it


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 13, 2007)

You got a bad version, Your gonna need to get another one....It took me a while to find the version that I have, It took like 5 or 6 tries


----------



## Capacity (Feb 13, 2007)

i got mine from the site? 0.o what version is yours?


----------



## Nella12 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Fave AMV*

This one is my favorite: Mad tv video.....Tow Truck Man

Only because of Shino <3

This one is a rocking NaruHina vid: Mad tv video.....Tow Truck Man

... And that's pretty much it.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just found a really cute AMV, Its not mine, I found it on AMV.org Check it out!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 17, 2007)

that video was pretty good. check out the AMV in my sig if u havent seen it before.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Darkness Over Light 3* is finally out:

*Anime:*Naruto
*Band:*Linkin Park
*Song:*Somewhere I Belong
*Link:*

The fact that it's a Linkin Park AMV may turn you off. But trust me, it's one of the good ones.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 18, 2007)

It doesnt matter, Michele and Hinata-san do the best work, All their AMV's are kick ass awesome!

Also, good job on the Shippuden AMV, Its very good


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 18, 2007)

Nella12 said:


> This one is my favorite: Link removed
> 
> Only because of Shino <3
> 
> ...



i dont like naruhina 

ppl should make jartsu... lol


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> It doesnt matter, Michele and Hinata-san do the best work, All their AMV's are kick ass awesome!
> 
> Also, good job on the Shippuden AMV, Its very good



Actually, Michele and Hinata-San hate each other now. Michele and his sister worked on that one,

Oh, and I didn't make that Shippuden AMV. Rubix from youtube did.


----------



## Shamandalie (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zetsumo* is my all time favourite AMV, I watch it like every second day since I saw it. More info & download:
here

I watch mostly SasuNaru AMVs, my favourite from them is *Fix You* ( *Ratatat* - _Germany To Germany_ ), the used song clips makes it heartbraking. 

I really like funny, well lip-synching videos. My absolute favourites are:
Naruto can't wait to be king ( *Ratatat* - _Germany To Germany_ )
Naruto's one jump ( *Ratatat* - _Germany To Germany_ )
They're just perfect.

And I'm a fan of Rubix89's AMVs.


----------



## God of Static (Feb 19, 2007)

I like this one, "Orochimaru's Pawns (I Tried)" Found it on youtube.

*Ratatat* - _Germany To Germany_


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hands down the absolute best fuckin Hinata profile I've ever seen.

*Anime:*Naruto
*Artist:*Chris Daughtry
*Song:*It's Not Over
*Link:*Here


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW, That was an amazing video O.O



Triggerhappy69 said:


> Actually, Michele and Hinata-San hate each other now. Michele and his sister worked on that one,
> 
> Oh, and I didn't make that Shippuden AMV. Rubix from youtube did.



WHAT?? Oh no!! They were the best


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 20, 2007)

michele and his sister? michele is a boy? 

anyways i didnt like darkness over light 3. too much lip syncing. the first one was much better


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 20, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> michele and his sister? michele is a boy?



He's Italian, and the "ch" is pronounced as a "k".

Trust me, I lived in Italy for 3 years.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 20, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> He's Italian, and the "ch" is pronounced as a "k".
> 
> Trust me, I lived in Italy for 3 years.



kk cool. oh ya kazama san, nice amv of shippuden


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 20, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> michele and his sister? michele is a boy?
> 
> anyways i didnt like darkness over light 3. too much lip syncing. the first one was much better



The first one was my favorite


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a few good ones, but they have other anime mixed in.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Feb 26, 2007)

heres some i made

Ultimate Naruto FanFlash amv style
Raizen Yusuke

naruto - youth of the nation
Raizen Yusuke


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah iseen the youth of the nation one


----------



## Splatterpunk_69 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Guyz, 

This is an AMV I made. Remake of another on Chasing Sasuke

Hamster Dance


----------



## Cr1msonBl0od (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice kiba amv i found not long ago ^^
song: animal i have become - three days grace


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 5, 2007)

Splatterpunk_69 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> This is an AMV I made. Remake of another on Chasing Sasuke
> 
> Chou PV





Cr1msonBl0od said:


> Nice kiba amv i found not long ago ^^
> song: animal i have become - three days grace
> 
> Chou PV



Both these amvs werent too good...


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Im waiting for someone to make a good naruto AMV for the "Animal Ive Become" song by "Three Days Grace" It fits Naruto so well with the Kyuubi and all. I kow someone is bound to make one, Actually. let me check.......

*EDIT*

WOW, Bunch of em, Ill let you know my results...

*EDIT* I found 2 decent ones, This one on Naruto  and another on Itachi thats a lil better, Once it uploads Ill post it as well


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 6, 2007)

ehh its decent


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yea, its not bad but Ive seen better, The Itachi one is a lil better and not so amature on the effects.

Heres the link.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 7, 2007)

that itachi video was okay i give it a 4/5


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 7, 2007)

yea much better than that other one


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yea, I figured it would be, The effects werent so overpowering and so amature


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 7, 2007)

i like this one

Download


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 7, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Im waiting for someone to make a good naruto AMV for the "Animal Ive Become" song by "Three Days Grace" It fits Naruto so well with the Kyuubi and all. I kow someone is bound to make one, Actually. let me check.......
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...






Rubix89 of Youtube made a pretty good one


----------



## SamRH (Mar 7, 2007)

There's a lack of good ShikaTema videos out there, but this one makes up for that. ;3

Blazing Saddles 

<33


----------



## Capacity (Mar 7, 2007)

that was an okay video i love the effects


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 7, 2007)

SamRH said:


> There's a lack of good ShikaTema videos out there, but this one makes up for that. ;3
> 
> Link removed
> 
> <33



i actually really like this one


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 8, 2007)

fantastic lip synching Shikamaru amv:

Blazing Saddles


Great Hinata AMV from a friend of mine:

Blazing Saddles


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 8, 2007)

dude that shikamaru one was ownage right there


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 8, 2007)

I really liked the Hinata video that was awesome!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah hinata one was good too.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 9, 2007)

i dunno if i posted these but...........



If you don't watch this Neji AMV you're missing out:

Link removed



Rap Amv, T.I.- What You Know About That:

Link removed


Gaara AMV (Technique Beat):

Link removed


Simple Plan- Shut Up:

Link removed


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 9, 2007)

Naruto's Technique Beat:

This is the absolute best ever naruto amv period.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ive seen that one, It is amazing. It is one of the best Ive seen


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 10, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Ive seen that one, It is amazing. It is one of the best Ive seen



I guess i agree, it is the most amazing one. however it wasnt my favorite one though. I mean this amv took a lot of skill and time to make, but i prefer mine with songs that have lyrics.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Mar 12, 2007)

i just got done with this one you may have seen the first version

naruto - youth of the nation
Link removed


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 12, 2007)

Naruto - Zetsumo

sorry if this was put down. Best one ever made in my opinion

Link removed


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW, that was amazing! Good find HoukiBoshi-san!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 12, 2007)

i liked the shut up one, and yeah, that game one was pretty cool. rep awarded ^^


----------



## Takuto (Mar 12, 2007)

Proboly been posted before but i liked Naruto's World, one of my favs.

Link removed


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yea, Ive seen that one but Its a good one none the less


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah that narutos world was posted like two pages back or somethign


----------



## Dralavant (Mar 12, 2007)

I love this one. "Darkness over Light". Link removed


----------



## Omega (Mar 12, 2007)

This one is kinda ok... I dont think some of you may like because you might not consider it a AMV.
Link removed


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 12, 2007)

Its ok for a MK AMV


----------



## Omega (Mar 12, 2007)

Really i didnt think the MK part would be "music" so some people wouldnt like it


----------



## Capacity (Mar 12, 2007)

well my sister and i were bored so we made this AMV similar to 007Vegitas - Final Conflict video....this was mainly formed from boredom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7QItJL0ee0


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 12, 2007)

my way




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7QItJL0ee0





fire



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7QItJL0ee0


----------



## Naruto674 (Mar 12, 2007)

Im sure this was posted enough times, but still...

English Shukaku

Naruto with MGS music...simply amazing


----------



## Capacity (Mar 12, 2007)

heheh yea that was awesome it was so inspiring that i made a Naruto AMV with MGS music i posted it just a few minutes ago the light effect was so easy after u see how it is done XD


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 13, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> my way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i Like fire


----------



## White Fang (Mar 13, 2007)

"Wisper of the Beast" is a the best, IMO.  The editing is wild, Its on AMV and YouTube


----------



## SakuraFan4Evr (Mar 14, 2007)

Here are my favourites...

Shangri-la (by Yorae) -Just an amazing song & video!
Phenomenon (Open Your Soul) 
Naruto's World
Naruto Kung-Fu Genertaion 
Toushi (Goodbye)
Ninja Game
Naruto-Darkness over the light, The other side of me 

Here are a few more which I'm not sure were mentioned or not as I couldn't find them anywhere... Enjoy  

Naruto Hell (Sum 41) 

Naruto-Spirit Never Dies -I really love this video. A must for any fan!    Link removed

Naruto's Blame (Sum41: Were all to blame) -Really amazing, sad, action video based on the Sasuke Retrival Arc. A must watch! The end leaves me in tears. Link removed

Youth Of The Nation -The best slide show I've seen Link removed

Phenomenon (Open Your Soul) -Inspired by Sierra Lorna's video with futage from the first 2 movies. If you liked Sierra's, you'll love this one! It's really very well done & amazing! Twin videos lol! Link removed

Shikamaru "I'm Still Here" - Awesome Shika tribute! The best one out there and one of my favourite videos ever ^-^ Link removed


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 14, 2007)

i seen most of them before. i really wanna download that all to blame one but the host only uploads it in .mov files. i need it wmv for my ZUNE


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> WOW, that was amazing! Good find HoukiBoshi-san!



Yeah, Youtube make it look crappy though. The downloaded one it the best (clear version)

and thanks for the rep *bows*


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 14, 2007)

HoukiBoshi said:


> Yeah, Youtube make it look crappy though. The downloaded one it the best (clear version)
> 
> and thanks for the rep *bows*



yeah youtube is crappy. I put the downloaded one on my zune and it is pretty nice. good find


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

That metal gear one is a GREAT find, I just watched it. It brought out my love of naruto. the background music, everything was amazing


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

Naruto674 said:


> Im sure this was posted enough times, but still...
> 
> this
> 
> Naruto with MGS music...simply amazing



I have to say I cried on this...i'm such a wuss -___-U


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Mar 14, 2007)

Hinata's MySpace Commercial:
this
LOL!!!!!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 14, 2007)

that isnt really an amv...


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 14, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> my way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fire was good, I didnt care much for the song but the effects were well done 



Naruto674 said:


> Im sure this was posted enough times, but still...
> 
> Only One
> 
> Naruto with MGS music...simply amazing



That one is always a good one 



bloody_ninja said:


> i seen most of them before. i really wanna download that all to blame one but the host only uploads it in .mov files. i need it wmv for my ZUNE



You have a ZUNE??? 



HoukiBoshi said:


> Yeah, Youtube make it look crappy though. The downloaded one it the best (clear version)
> 
> and thanks for the rep *bows*



Welcome!  I found the original on AMV.org and Its awesome!!! 

The Phenomenon vid was killer awesome! I have that one that it was inspired by. I like this one better because its new scenes, Im so used to seeing all the same scenes in every AMV. It was nice for a change


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 14, 2007)

Lol yeah i have a zune. Just so i can watch all my favorite naruto amvs. And i found an MOV converter, so its all good.

Pshh, u dont have a zune? i bet u can afford it. I see all ur naruto stuff in ur room. u spent like 3000 bucks, what is another 250?


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 14, 2007)

lol I have one


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 14, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> lol I have one



lol good good. now where do u live? i wanna experiment with the wireless


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 14, 2007)

I live in South Florida, lol


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 15, 2007)

i retract my previous statement, THIS is the best Gaara amv:


Bang





Naruto Goodbye:

Bang


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 15, 2007)

i dont really like the voices for that gaara hollow one


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Gaara one was alright, but I liked "goodbye" much better


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 17, 2007)

i prefer unrealXXX goodbye


----------



## docterjoy (Mar 17, 2007)

You're Pitiful and the Ebay song AMVs are awesome.  They use Naruto and Weird Al Yankovic!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 17, 2007)

lol, I havnt seen those, they sound interesting


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 17, 2007)

uhh they sound wweird and im am not pitiful....


----------



## Tatanka (Mar 17, 2007)

The best one's I've seen are in my signature box. I enjoy The Naruto - Family Guy videos that this person has made. Very funny.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 17, 2007)

i dont like abridged <.<


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

The Real Ninjas AMVs on Youtube. xD They're hilarious. Also these animations "Naruto Party" on Deviant art.​


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 17, 2007)

can we get real amvs?


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 18, 2007)

We're lookin for real AMV's
 Anime + Song/Music


----------



## Cormac (Mar 18, 2007)

Random vid bump 
Random vid bump 

Definetly the best AMV's I've ever seen (yet)


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 18, 2007)

Cormac said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> Definetly the best AMV's I've ever seen (yet)



That kankuro was pretty bad.
But that pheonemonon from premonition studios is pretty good. Sierra Lorna is pretty at good making amvs


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2007)

*The Sounds of Konflict* 
by LIL_M0


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2007)

most of them are mostly good


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sierra Lorna is awesome at making AMV's.

Michele & Hinata-san also make some of the best around on AMV.org


----------



## twin_rasengan (Mar 19, 2007)

"Loves Me Not" *SasuHinaNaru* lets see how u like that one


----------



## Khamzul (Mar 19, 2007)

^Overused soundtrack, subtitles, and no real continuity. Apart from that it had good enough pacing, and good quality.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 19, 2007)

So the sounds of Konflict one was decent, althought i didnt like the song. the kakashi vs zabuza one had one of my favorite songs, but a poor amv XD


----------



## thewayofnaruto (Mar 25, 2007)

errr herez a link 2 sme AMV's mostly naruto Link removed


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 25, 2007)

thewayofnaruto said:


> errr herez a link 2 sme AMV's mostly naruto Link removed



the person that made those is very inexperienced. those are like first timer amv makers


----------



## Omega (Mar 31, 2007)

This is so far the best ive seen Saito Hajime


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

drk_hokage said:


> This is so far the best ive seen Saito Hajime



meh its just fighting put to music. and the fights were in slow motion. they werent even synced..


----------



## Omega (Mar 31, 2007)

sorry about that...


----------



## Helix (Mar 31, 2007)

Naruto Hell is probably the best AMV out there. In my opinion, it has a good song that matches the video with great visual effects and episode choice.

HERE

2,000,000+ views, pretty awesome.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Naruto Hell is probably the best AMV out there. In my opinion, it has a good song that matches the video with great visual effects and episode choice.
> 
> Zelda lol
> 
> 2,000,000+ views, pretty awesome.



yayuhhzzz that is one of my top 30 favorites


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 31, 2007)

Obsession- Kimimaro


this


----------



## Capacity (Mar 31, 2007)

that is one hell of a video


----------



## Uchiha Obito ♥ (Mar 31, 2007)

Naruto: Razor's Edge

this

Undoubtedly the best one I'VE ever seen.


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 31, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Obsession- Kimimaro
> 
> 
> this



That's pretty good.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

the kimmimaro one was good. howeer i didnt like this one narutos edge by rubix. i prefer some of his other amvs


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 1, 2007)

video from the leader of the group i'm in

Naruto- Until The End

I beg to differ


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 1, 2007)

nice amv there


----------



## Omega (Apr 1, 2007)

All right Im trying to make up for my past mistake so i found a amv which i like.
=


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 1, 2007)

drk_hokage said:


> All right Im trying to make up for my past mistake so i found a amv which i like.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-b2_YShW0Y=



really, there are no good amvs that use all opening and ending credit scenes.
nice try though ^^


----------



## sadmonkey (Apr 2, 2007)

*GREAT AMVs!  My Personal Favorites*

Well, I can now officially say I am an AMV addict.  I have watched many, and Naruto AMVs take gold.  I'm not saying that everyone else doesn't know how to distinguish between good and bad AMVs, I'm just saying that I do.  With this skill, I have compiled of my Top 10 Favorite Naruto AMVs, as well as some of my favorite Comedic Naruto AMVs, and Tributes.  Hope you like.

ALL AROUND GREAT

Toushi
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto: The Kill
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto Hell
Gameplay Video #2

Breaking Bonds
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto's Blame
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto - Phenomenon
Gameplay Video #2

BYOB Naruto
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto Disposable Teens
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto
Gameplay Video #2



COMEDY


Naruto's USA
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto Ninja of Night AMV
Gameplay Video #2

AMV Comedians 5 (Dane Cook)
Gameplay Video #2

AMV Comedians (Dane Cook)
Gameplay Video #2

AMV Comedians 2 (Dane Cook) 
Gameplay Video #2


TRIBUTES


Tears of Snow
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto Tribute
Gameplay Video #2

AMV Feeling Naruto
Gameplay Video #2

Naruto: Spirit Never Dies
Gameplay Video #2

Well there they are.  I've got loads more AMVs of other anime if anyone is interested.  Feel free to PM me.  Have fun with those!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 2, 2007)

hehe nice all around picks.


----------



## Ritsu (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a really well-done AMV about the friendship between Shikamaru and Naruto? In my opinion, their friendship is really underrated. If not, I think I just might make one.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

Ritsu said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a really well-done AMV about the friendship between Shikamaru and Naruto? In my opinion, their friendship is really underrated. If not, I think I just might make one.



lol that is cuz they hardly ever spend time together.

only time is sasuke retrieval mission, and the time when lee is in the hospital and gaara dumps sand on him


----------



## Ritsu (Apr 3, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol that is cuz they hardly ever spend time together.
> 
> only time is sasuke retrieval mission, and the time when lee is in the hospital and gaara dumps sand on him


Yeah, and when they are in the forest before the big Gaara/Naruto fight, and and the time when Naruto is in the hospital after the Sasuke retrieval arc, and 
when they were on the stairs and witnessed Gaara killing those two guys before the final exam. I think there might be a few more but I can't remember.

EDIT: Duuur! How could I forget? The 2nd Naruto movie, Jounin vs. Genin OVA, Konoha Sports Festival OVA, and many fillers all contain plenty of Naruto and Shikamaru footage together. It may not be canon footage, but footage all the same. Hmm..I'm getting myself pretty motivated to make a video, but picking a song will be hard. Something along the lines of "I'm the smart friend!" "And I'm the dumb friend! We ballance each other!" Eh...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

Ritsu said:


> Yeah, and when they are in the forest before the big Gaara/Naruto fight, and and the time when Naruto is in the hospital after the Sasuke retrieval arc, and
> when they were on the stairs and witnessed Gaara killing those two guys before the final exam. I think there might be a few more but I can't remember.
> 
> EDIT: Duuur! How could I forget? The 2nd Naruto movie, Jounin vs. Genin OVA, Konoha Sports Festival OVA, and many fillers all contain plenty of Naruto and Shikamaru footage together. It may not be canon footage, but footage all the same. Hmm..I'm getting myself pretty motivated to make a video, but picking a song will be hard. Something along the lines of "I'm the smart friend!" "And I'm the dumb friend! We ballance each other!" Eh...



lol maybe you should make one


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 3, 2007)

Saving a Friendship




this


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

NOT BAD AT ALL

PRETTY GOOD ACTUALLY
i really like that song, just not for an amv. it makes me sad


----------



## Darkwun (Apr 3, 2007)

its a toss up between 

Rock Lee vs. Gaara Abridged by twotengoten 

and

Neji Vs. Kidoumaru By RoadRash


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

roflz.. ok


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 4, 2007)

Another good one. This one is trailer like. The lip synching is brilliant ^^

naruto:300
Link removed


----------



## The Av3nger (Apr 4, 2007)

Gaara-The man without Fear

I forgot who made it but just search in Yahoo.


----------



## Darkwun (Apr 4, 2007)

oh yh almost forgot the Narutrix by many lemons everything about that AMV is made of win if you haven't seen it i suggest you head to google and do so


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 4, 2007)

The narutrix has already been mentioned, and it's on youtube. Good AMV though.


----------



## Shai (Apr 4, 2007)

Most Of Theese Have Probabley Been Put Up Before but This Is Just My Opinion

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Again I know theese have most likley shown up before but theese are some of my faverouite.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 5, 2007)

Bleh I'm sure this one has already been posted  It is soooo good, damn it made me cry... anyway it's a *SasuNaru* made by *Punky Neko Productions* and the song is _What Hurts the Most_ from *Rascal Flatts*.

If you haven't seen it then go ahead it is really worth it and if you already have... then watch it again  .

Link removed


----------



## Kanae (Apr 5, 2007)

> Bleh I'm sure this one has already been posted  It is soooo good, damn it made me cry... anyway it's a *SasuNaru* made by *Punky Neko Productions* and the song is _What Hurts the Most_ from *Rascal Flatts*.


Yes! I did watch it!  that AMV was beautiful  and it made me fall in love with the song 
Another great SasuNaru AMV's are Heaven's a Lie, and Fix you 

I'm sure Final Conflicht by 007 Vegita (or Vegita 007 xD) was already mentioned, but I just love it 
And I also like very much a NaruSaku AMV by ChappiRukia  with a song that If I remember correctly, was by P.O.D 

Those are my two cents ^^

EDIT:

Link removed
MFG! Shai-wings, I have no words to explain just how _damn_ great this AMV was  I've never seen that one before!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

shai_wings said:


> Most Of Theese Have Probabley Been Put Up Before but This Is Just My Opinion
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



the first one is actually called phenomonon. and i havent seen many of the others before. i really liked 1,2, and 6


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, "Saving a Freindship" is awesome! It almost made me cry... Phenomenon is always a good one but the one similar to it that Hydrax made is good too and it uses footage from the first and second movies, The SasuxNaru one was good but im not too keen on Country AMV's. Dont get me wrong, I like country music, just not in amv's. The others were ok, not too bad. Always looking for cool new amv's


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> Wow, "Saving a Freindship" is awesome! It almost made me cry... Phenomenon is always a good one but the one similar to it that Hydrax made is good too and it uses footage from the first and second movies, The SasuxNaru one was good but im not too keen on Country AMV's. Dont get me wrong, I like country music, just not in amv's. The others were ok, not too bad. Always looking for cool new amv's



yeah that saving a friend ship one was good, and i cherish the song. but i think it is better not to use that song.. too sad XD


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 5, 2007)

lol, Just cause its sad doesnt make it bad, it gives it more meaning.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

im really impressed with breaking bonds. download this amv, it is awesome

All Is Full Of Love


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Theres no doubt its a good AMV but im not into punk-rock so it kinda ruins it for me.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

wait a second... That isnt punk rock... it is no where near punk rock?


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds like punk rock/screamo to me.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

lol... it is a slow song...


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 6, 2007)

i dunno, o well, lol good amv none the less


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

hmm any more good amvs???


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 6, 2007)

hmm, I dont know which ones Ive posted LOL, I have like somewhere around 50-100 Naruto AMV's downloaded


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 6, 2007)

The Naruto Remind Us AMV



Link wearing only a smile


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

ohhh nice special effects. that is pretty good


----------



## Capacity (Apr 6, 2007)

it was a decent amv ^^ i can keep watchin it....


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

man all the amvs in your profile are like trailers. and there is one that isnt  is only decent.


----------



## ssj3klash (Apr 6, 2007)

It is a pretty damn good amv. But not the best ever. For me the best amv ever is "Whisper of the Beast".


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

ssj3klash said:


> It is a pretty damn good amv. But not the best ever. For me the best amv ever is "Whisper of the Beast".



lol another whisper of the beast fan,. yeah that was really good


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ Naruto - Break You Instead_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=retQLcs43YQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Naruto - Break You Instead_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=retQLcs43YQ[/YOUTUBE]



not bad not bad at all


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 7, 2007)

anyone know of a good Remember amv by Flow, i'm trying to find one better than my bro's so i can shut him up




*Spoiler*: _my bro's "Remember" amv_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCe8tygg00o[/YOUTUBE]







Edit: 
*Spoiler*: _neji's requim for a dream_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18VKBWs5twQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 7, 2007)

What would the world be like without AMV's?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

lol i didnt like either those amvs too much. There were OK


----------



## Hear06 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey ya'll I happened to stumble across these AMV's, they're some of the better ones I have seen- 

Fun With Akatsuki 05 - Auditions

Fun With Akatsuki 05 - Auditions

*They have funky music w/ them in different languages, but still good.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

The first one was good, i just didnt like the song


----------



## joelowns (Apr 8, 2007)

mine is whisper of the beast u can type it in on youtube it is the best!, also there is rubix89's vids type in naruto's blame


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 8, 2007)

lol, Everyone seems to like Whisper of the Beast

I liked the first one to Das Omen, but wasnt crazy about the second one.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

joelowns said:


> mine is whisper of the beast u can type it in on youtube it is the best!, also there is rubix89's vids type in naruto's blame



LOL I WOULD PUT BOTH OF THEM ON MY TOP 30 FAVORiTES


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _AMV - Trouble_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlv3yN0Etn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh wow, Premonition Studios, Awesome AMV, Altho im not much of a Sakura fan. Never heard the song before tho.


----------



## mule (Apr 11, 2007)

The best AMV.. it was a rock lee one ..  the scenes were  , the fight against gaars where he got seriously hurt and kimimaro fight.  the music fit really well to everything and didnt have the subtitles on it  but cant remeber name of song..


----------



## Goom (Apr 11, 2007)

ahhh i know the one your talking about mule. The one with rock lee and gaara when they fight.  And it has no subtitles.  Yup i can visualize that one perfectly.


----------



## veggito1117 (Apr 11, 2007)

wow, i'm almost hurt that no one has even heard of my amvs  search me in youtube people  *and on that note only my newer ones  *

anyways the best amv by far i have ever scene is Final Conflict by i think 007 Vegeta

heres the link

deff my favorite video of all time


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG That was Final Conflict??  Its so sad!!   

So meaningful, so emotional, so powerful, OMG


----------



## veggito1117 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> OMG That was Final Conflict??  Its so sad!!
> 
> So meaningful, so emotional, so powerful, OMG



yeppers hey if you like that i kinda made an amv like that 

not a spoiler at all
My Crawling Emotions

&

This is kinda like a spoiler so be warned *its a trailer tho, so it dosent tell u story line points at all just *hints*
Naruto Shippuden Trailer *B7ack B0y Style*
enjoy


----------



## Goom (Apr 12, 2007)

veggito1117 said:


> yeppers hey if you like that i kinda made an amv like that
> 
> not a spoiler at all
> My Crawling Emotions
> ...






dammm not bad not bad at all.   I was expecting something like linkin park that is like all the other vids on tube.  But your vid was pretty good.  You knew how to take a overused song and make it fit the video really well.

only problem i had with the vid was that i didnt like how you blacked out parts of the video for too long.  It got annoying at some points. but its your vids so dont take mind of me lol.


----------



## veggito1117 (Apr 12, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> dammm not bad not bad at all.   I was expecting something like linkin park that is like all the other vids on tube.  But your vid was pretty good.  You knew how to take a overused song and make it fit the video really well.
> 
> only problem i had with the vid was that i didnt like how you blacked out parts of the video for too long.  It got annoying at some points. but its your vids so dont take mind of me lol.



thanks, dont worry every comment counts


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 12, 2007)

not bad crawling trailer


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice, I really liked the way you remade Crawling. This is by far the best LP AMV I've seen yet. Good effects. You played the story well. Good job


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 12, 2007)

im actually more into amvs than trailers.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _
AMV - Feeling Naruto_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oioYHh2JVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 13, 2007)

damn bro, You always post the best AMV's that shit was awesome! Ive never seen such effects before


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 14, 2007)

mehhh... im still finding so many more good amvs that no one post on here. im just too lazy to get the links


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 14, 2007)

im too lazy to look for em anymore. I just come on here, lol


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto AMV: Kakashi's Life_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=330mpQyun6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 14, 2007)

that was so good


----------



## The Question (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's an awesome new vid I've found, which uses new Shippuuden episodes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mab_lvPCRU[/YOUTUBE]

I think all of the best amvs I know have already been listed already.  I do like the Rock Lee is Drunk amv, but I don't know if someone's listed it or not.  (don't feel like checking right now) So here it is below:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve5iyIkHMn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 15, 2007)

Naruto's Technique Beat is the best one i have seen.


----------



## Khrono (Apr 15, 2007)

I know it's not a AMV but it still rules.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke Uchiha 3_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=NoJEs1CAbCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Omega (Apr 17, 2007)

OI IT IS I DRK_HOKAGE-SAMA AND I BRING A KICK @$$ AMV!!!!!!!


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Lotus Remedy_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32AK_eFaUkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Apr 17, 2007)

you guys should type in lightness over darkness on youtube.  Look at the first episode of that series.  Its amazing


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 17, 2007)

so far, the only good one i have seen from this page is the lotus remedy


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _team 7's good days_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VmtzSASZqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 18, 2007)

HEy THAT WAS AN AWESOME AMV


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Zetsumo_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=JV-jQNlO14E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Apr 19, 2007)

Must watch:

MY hatred:
Link


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

wow that hatred one was awesome. VERY VERY GOOD. ONE OF THE BEST I HAVE SEEN FROM HERE


----------



## longhorn05 (Apr 20, 2007)

I like this one a lot. Shika's squad.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLyUEEhQTW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 20, 2007)

itz decent


----------



## Goom (Apr 20, 2007)

This amv is seriously good.  Ive never seen anyone else post this

Macarena no Jutsu


editing and syncing are awesome.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

i didnt like the song that much


----------



## Goom (Apr 21, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> i didnt like the song that much



I agree i didnt like that song that much either.  But what really got me was the editing.  The editing wasn't crazy but it fit pretty well.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 22, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> I agree i didnt like that song that much either.  But what really got me was the editing.  The editing wasn't crazy but it fit pretty well.



your right. amv 5/5. song 2.5/5.

The reason i said 5/5 was because it was pretty dam good for a first amv. I mean, it is better than some People's 10h amvs like rubix lol


----------



## AnBuGrady (Apr 25, 2007)

*naruto amvs*

If you like Naruto AMVS then watch mine at
That account is lost and he uploaded it again.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

ummmmz, you are still new at making these


----------



## veggito1117 (Apr 26, 2007)

yo i gots a new vid, yall can watch it its a trailer vid tho, but i guarantee you'll like it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PBWDk1Q3_g[/YOUTUBE]

enjoy


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

mehhh i am more into actual amvs than trailers


----------



## veggito1117 (Apr 26, 2007)

i know, but did ya check it out?


----------



## Haku (Apr 26, 2007)

nice vids people!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

veggito1117 said:


> i know, but did ya check it out?



yes, but i would prefer amvs instead of trailers <.<


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 28, 2007)

this vid is good for a laugh


*Spoiler*: _King Naruto_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU0PWg0wyhs[/YOUTUBE]








*Spoiler*: _ Naruto - Life_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogsjYxq_HXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 28, 2007)

LMAO, King Naruto was awesome! That was a good laugh

Life ive seen before but nonetheless an awesome AMV!


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Apr 28, 2007)

the one in my sig is pretty good.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 28, 2007)

hmm i never ever saw itachi X sakura in my life. However, it wasnt that good...


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _best Naruto vs. Neji amv i've seen_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9MukacOmaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Apr 30, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _best Naruto vs. Neji amv i've seen_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9MukacOmaE[/YOUTUBE]



Wow i really liked that one.  It was especially good cause it made good use of a Linkin park song unlike a lot of vids.  It stood out a lot.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 30, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _best Naruto vs. Neji amv i've seen_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9MukacOmaE[/YOUTUBE]



Amazing, considering it used an extremely overplayed AMV band and song.

They did well for a Naru vs Neji AMV, good find.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 30, 2007)

that wasnt that good....


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Apr 30, 2007)

Porn

Porn

Sweet Sacrifice


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 1, 2007)

ummm i relly dont like that song a lot. on top of that , 99.5 % of people's first amvs are not too good.

a good amv is kinda like this? 
here

although i dont like seeing real people in amvs that much, but its still good


----------



## variousart (May 1, 2007)

Best what I have seen...


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 1, 2007)

lol it looks like yet another firstie. however that was entertaining, even if his skill level was low


----------



## veggito1117 (May 1, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzb-fxUlAk8[/YOUTUBE]

check it out


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 1, 2007)

This AMV is pretty good

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu5pzGQiJA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Senzur (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone have the amv of when naruto and sasuke are fighting and the song is Pain By three days grace???


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (May 1, 2007)

Try looking on animemusicvideos.org either there or search for it on YouTube


----------



## RyRyMini (May 2, 2007)

I don't know if I've posted this in here or not..but this IMO is the best Naruto AMV.


----------



## Omega (May 2, 2007)

...*Just watch....*


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

wow both amvs werent too good in my own opinion


----------



## Omega (May 2, 2007)

I was only kidding about mine.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

yeah i kinda noticed that


----------



## RyRyMini (May 2, 2007)

You really didn't think it was good? Wow..Did you watch all of it?

I posted a thread of it on here, and it got mass attention..so..yeah.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (May 2, 2007)

RyRy: Yours wasnt bad at all IMO but the peanut butter one was horrible


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

Im looking for more videos that EXCELLENT

More like darkness over light by michelle and hinata-san
or stuffz by seirra lorna
or even by ani.mental


----------



## diamondedge (May 3, 2007)

I could be little biased, since I love the song, but I think this is a brilliant video. The timing is awesome and the lyrics do go well with the scenes selection, enjoy it, I know i did. ^_^

Link removed


----------



## Goom (May 3, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> I don't know if I've posted this in here or not..but this IMO is the best Naruto AMV.


----------



## Ashley-Chan (May 3, 2007)

Lol, I am a Movie Maker myself, so I would just reccoment alot of them off of the spot, but this is my YT account:
I want some Skittles.

These really aren't in order because they are all bombin!

Aroetem - This is why Naruto is the best Shonen story out there right now

Saving a Friendship - Link removed

Fatal Realization - Link removed

Hysteria - Link removed

Zetsumo - Link removed

Phenomenon(Open Your Soul) - Link removed

Different Paths - Link removed

Can't take it - Link removed

They are all made from my bestest friends!! ^^


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (May 3, 2007)

Ashley-Chan said:


> Lol, I am a Movie Maker myself, so I would just reccoment alot of them off of the spot, but this is my YT account:
> Omg!
> 
> These really aren't in order because they are all bombin!
> ...



Some of those ive seen before but most are new and theyre all AMAZING!!
Thanks for sharing!! EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Helix (May 6, 2007)

Truly the best Sasuke AMVs right here:
A Friends Farewell Preview

A Friends Farewell Preview (not really an amv)


----------



## competitionbros (May 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPA2l6S_H7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ninja88penguin (May 8, 2007)

My personal favorite. Just give it some time to get started (It's really not THAT emo  ):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u91RzeyFFWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 8, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaOpCMfzh0k[/YOUTUBE]

NOONE can argue about this one not being the best one!


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 8, 2007)

Ummmnnn..yeahh i can argue about it..lol

Hmmmm.... i regonize one name(Competitionbros),who will regonize mine,my username for youtube is:

Gaarahungry

heres my new video

*OMG HIGH-QUALITY 2007 PERFORMANCE OF THANK YOU!! ON YOUTUBE!*


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

DUDE!!! I HAVE FALLEN IN LOVE WITH IT dxtr!!! Though its not an amv...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 8, 2007)

Giroro_Gunso said:


> DUDE!!! I HAVE FALLEN IN LOVE WITH IT dxtr!!! Though its not an amv...



Not a AMV? =O Oh well, it's the best fan created "movie" then xD


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

Oh i get it. you know what AMV stand for right.

*A*nimated
*M*usic
*V*ideo


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 9, 2007)

Giroro_Gunso said:


> Oh i get it. you know what AMV stand for right.
> 
> *A*nimated
> *M*usic
> *V*ideo



Ah... I see.

The "movie" I posted do you know what they are called? I wana see more of those xD


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 9, 2007)

the oes you guys are namein suck..lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMsC3aJ93-g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wBGvlMmlWU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j618EVlni8[/YOUTUBE]



i made this:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPA2l6S_H7U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e731-djD48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 10, 2007)

Ashley-Chan said:


> Lol, I am a Movie Maker myself, so I would just reccoment alot of them off of the spot, but this is my YT account:
> linkinparktv
> 
> These really aren't in order because they are all bombin!
> ...



LOLZ i love you. but none of these were made with movie maker


----------



## drache (May 10, 2007)

awseome videos


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 10, 2007)

indeeed awesome, except i cant download them all


----------



## Goom (May 14, 2007)

Wow really nice amvs since i last visited.  Took a while to watch them all.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 14, 2007)

Yes there are really nice


----------



## competitionbros (May 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke - Until The End_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mmvbMoLa5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mystic-G (May 15, 2007)

ShinoCakes said:


> this.  << Naruto's world



I have to go with him on this one... i'm all for the action and gangstaness but I was a sucker for this one. No it's not NaruSasu.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKWF_L7AP9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brgw (May 15, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

heres my best amv its the hardest ive ever worked on an amv 
please rate and comment
enjoy!
Link removed


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 15, 2007)

Until the end was a good one , but it didnt let me download it


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

Sasuke Asakura YOU AR DA BOMB!!! The first one is the best. can you give me a link to download the song for the first amv.I would give you rep but I gave too much rep for one day


----------



## The Question (May 16, 2007)

Naruto: Razor's Edge

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK_BZALz-Pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anarchy (May 16, 2007)

This is the best one I've made. I really like it, but I'm biased. But I only started making these with movie maker about a week ago. 

*Check it out tell me what you think.*

[Ureshii]Denno​_Coil​_01[5ABE6254].avi


----------



## competitionbros (May 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Gaara, A Lost Soul_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zyrek2EVfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 17, 2007)

I like the video The Hell Song- animental friggin awesome man...it's better on amvorg then on youtube (obviously)

I also LOVE naruto's world. It was the first BEST amv i have seen. Then there's those humor ones like ninja of the night and real ninja's. MAHD funny! :rofl

I remember seeing this frigign awesome Sasuke one but iono what it's called. I saw some pretty good amvs by darkhope and crystal renee too ^__^ (sasusaku XD but pretty good)

EDIT:

That gaara vid fcking ownz

there's this vid about naruto and sasuke's rivalry nd stuff called phenomenon-thousand foot krutch...watch it on youtube


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2007)

ACtually, the gaara one was decent. Im still confident that MIchell and HInata sans amv with the same exact song is much better than the gaara amv


----------



## vidicent (May 19, 2007)

*PREPARE TO BE SADDENED*
this is my best one so far
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHv6mOop2Ag[/YOUTUBE]

also check out my other ones in my sig


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2007)

Wow the beginning was pretty good. But in the middle, it got worst. Hot my hopes up for nothing


----------



## Goom (May 20, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gaara, A Lost Soul_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zyrek2EVfA[/YOUTUBE]



wow that was like a gaara version of Darkness over light 1.  Almost as good too.  Liked it.




edit:also vidicent i really liked the first one in your sig a lot.  I think it was better than the one you posted saying it was your best.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 20, 2007)

Hmm i didnt particaly like the daerkness over light 2 featuring gaara. The song was too heavy for me


----------



## competitionbros (May 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Ganseki no Kobushi (A Rock Lee Profile)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S96_yEPnYv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aokiji (May 20, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sSn2caa6njY[/YOUTUBE]

Lol, a pwnsome AMV with Rap, what a rare sight.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2007)

Naruto: Razor's Edge

Naruto's Blame

Those are some...okay ones?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 20, 2007)

Naruto's blame i already saw, it was a fav. I didn't like razor edge mainly because of the music


----------



## competitionbros (May 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Regrets [Sasuke093_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h57gzXzw6_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SakuraFan4Evr (May 24, 2007)

This is the BEST ShikaxInoXTemari video I've ever seen! I love it! It's amazingly edited to Avril Lavigne's "Girlfriend" and talks about Ino thinks Temari isn't right for Shika so she tries to win him over, and then he has to choose between the 2 of them lol! It's a very catchy song and the clips match the beat perfectly ^-^

SaiIno [What She's Wanting]

Enjoy!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 24, 2007)

The 3 In My Sig Those are my fav  kyu


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2007)

REgrets was awesome.
Girl friend was ok. I didnt like the rest


----------



## Avish (May 26, 2007)

anime music vid isnt working, it wont let me dl i have an acc but i dont donate. Any ideas?


----------



## Foretold (May 26, 2007)

Really Good

Link removed


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (May 26, 2007)

Comp, you are THE best at finding AMV's. I've spent the past few hours going back at all the AMV's youve posted and every single one was fucking kick ass! Most of the ones you posted Ive got in my folders THANKS!!  Its thanks to you my AMV collection is as big as it is. I know for a fact that bloody will back me up on this 

That last one wasnt bad at all either


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 27, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Really Good
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuhVMK7Logo[/YOUTUBE]



That was really good


----------



## competitionbros (May 28, 2007)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> Comp, you are THE best at finding AMV's. I've spent the past few hours going back at all the AMV's youve posted and every single one was fucking kick ass! Most of the ones you posted Ive got in my folders THANKS!!  Its thanks to you my AMV collection is as big as it is. I know for a fact that bloody will back me up on this
> 
> That last one wasnt bad at all either





Lmao, thanks



*Spoiler*: _Just like yesterday_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8KeJRZcOcY[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _NaruSaku- Until the Day I Die_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WHOvtRaQi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Homura (May 28, 2007)

The best AMV I ever saw from Naruto is the pseudo-trailer Naruto Final Conflict.


----------



## Kanae (May 28, 2007)

I guess some of these were already named, but I'm wayy too lazy to go and check xP Still, they're all great and deserve to be seen yet once again! 

This one is my all-time fav amv *_* I don't have words to explain just how much I love it *-* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## competitionbros (May 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Dancing For Rain_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k_aBFh-258[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 31, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dancing For Rain_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k_aBFh-258[/YOUTUBE]



Ok i have a question. How the hell u find so many good AMVS?


----------



## competitionbros (May 31, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> Ok i have a question. How the hell u find so many good AMVS?








Well.......if I told you I'd have to kill you........LMAO




*Spoiler*: _Naruto Dont Know_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwBPPkYFZKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yups (Jun 2, 2007)

My all time favorite AMV.I don't know if anyone posted it but...
here it is..


----------



## Goom (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice AMV comp btw you must be pretty sad right now since the Pistons just lost the finals to the Cavs.  You probably want the Cavs to beat the Spurs now, I know i do since the Cavs beat the Nets as well.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 3, 2007)

lol the same amvs posted over and over again 50 million times.


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 3, 2007)

there are some pretty nice vids here...just wanted to post an amv i made..it was a little rushed towards the end..not the best but i think its quite good
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIh-HNgyHIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Jun 3, 2007)

Interesting song choice for the AMV above.  It was a alright AMV.


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 4, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> Interesting song choice for the AMV above.  It was a alright AMV.



thanks...the song is called red fraction by MELL and it is the music intro to the anime black lagoon...(which is a very good anime)...i cant really complain bein just alright lol..becos looking at some of the other amvs on this thread, in terms of technical use of effects, a lot of them surpass it..still learning


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 5, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> Nice AMV comp btw you must be pretty sad right now since the Pistons just lost the finals to the Cavs.  You probably want the Cavs to beat the Spurs now, I know i do since the Cavs beat the Nets as well.





Sad? Not sad, but extremely pissed, Pistons should've won that one, smh I gotta change my avy/sig soon.


----------



## drache (Jun 5, 2007)

nice videos


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 5, 2007)

Adoniteking said:


> there are some pretty nice vids here...just wanted to post an amv i made..it was a little rushed towards the end..not the best but i think its quite good
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIh-HNgyHIY[/YOUTUBE]



Good find. Nice, original, never been shown here lol


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey guys check out this new amv i found 

Dub


----------



## The Question (Jun 5, 2007)

Hope this hasn't been posted.

Sasuke's Rescue
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F4NJLdJbTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 6, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> Good find. Nice, original, never been shown here lol



Thanks!! although it wasnt a find cos i did make it


----------



## Foretold (Jun 6, 2007)

enjoy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA9Blc0Jt3s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtV4xtZgBKc[/YOUTUBE]

They both have the same song, but which one do you think is better?I perfer the 1st one.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto's Time Of Dying_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=OPiTg0299cA[/YOUTUBE]






Didn't like the first verse but it picks up from there, especially near the end.


----------



## BeautifulGreenBeast (Jun 7, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto's Time Of Dying_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I liked it.


----------



## Foretold (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's another "Time of Dying" one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSb8TQ6jxuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 7, 2007)

Adoniteking said:


> Thanks!! although it wasnt a find cos i did make it



O_O KEEP up the GOOD work


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 8, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> O_O KEEP up the GOOD work



thanks mate...got any amv's u made urself?...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 9, 2007)

Adoniteking said:


> thanks mate...got any amv's u made urself?...



uhh yea, i got one in the making... but school is keeping me busy.


----------



## Helix (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's a good one with a lot of effects:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WbUKr08yaPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, that amv is amazing!!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 9, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Here's a good one with a lot of effects:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WbUKr08yaPM[/YOUTUBE]



this is now one of my favorite amvs. kudos to you


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 9, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Here's a good one with a lot of effects:


----------



## Shodai (Jun 9, 2007)

Someone recomend an AMV, the best one they've ever seen!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 9, 2007)

How about u scroll though all 39 pages?


----------



## Garra Fan (Jun 9, 2007)

this


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 11, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> uhh yea, i got one in the making... but school is keeping me busy.



cool will be looking forward to it this summer break...what program re you using?


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 11, 2007)

this is my very first amv which i think has nothing really special but it is my most rated and commented vid on my utube page..about the song..bear in mind this amv is about 2years old so try not to bore me about the song being a very common one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAnIQmN1IH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spudrow2005 (Jun 11, 2007)

here are several extrememly good vids


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM4ZY_WW5Ko[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zADWsOL_QI8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz_5LHD0gXY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rt2a08kPEo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwDevGYZCSU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LMIpLadTnk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwwxuXVQUis[/YOUTUBE]
the voices that ull hear sometimes are on purpose to give it more emotional context
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YEpRJMkAh4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY49Zr8dnWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Circe (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 12, 2007)

Adoniteking said:


> cool will be looking forward to it this summer break...what program re you using?



I use adobe premiere

Oh yeah, nice amvs for a few. I have been noticing a lot of linkin park ones late though


----------



## Helix (Jun 13, 2007)

Behold! I have another sexy naruto amv. With Resident Evil's main theme to boot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3TiASz_T-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jun 13, 2007)

Not bad, the newest Linkin Park one was good, the creator was highly skilled but  the effects were used a bit in excess. But an awesome video none the less


----------



## laly (Jun 14, 2007)

This is an awesome amv of the manga, so I wouldn't suggest you watch it if you don't read the manga, unless you don't mind spoilers that is  

I present to you my five week project.


----------



## Avocado (Jun 14, 2007)

oye!

if i did remember the one that i liked the most..

i wouldnt remember "who", "what", or "where"


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Theres a few really good songs out there that I'm going to start looking at AMV's for soon. Thats how I find the good ones


----------



## drache (Jun 14, 2007)

To the manga one, that's teh first time i've seen one on manga and all i have to say is wow


----------



## temari17 (Jun 14, 2007)

I liked the last of circe... I think is awesome ^_^ where can I download it?
I don't like the "What i've done" one... I love this song and the new LP's style...but the amv have sooooo many effects...they make difficult to follow the images...
I want to make one with this song, but I have two projects more in mind... One amv with trigun images and another with kimi ga nozomu eien


----------



## Omega (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 14, 2007)

yorae made a few good onez


----------



## Shodai (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## competitionbros (Jun 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Holdin ColorS_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uekgW_QklhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 18, 2007)

lookit
^ that one is for all guys (I Did Not Make It)


----------



## John Locke (Jun 18, 2007)

I like this one, 

Kyou no Go no Ni OVA 1 [AKUMA]


----------



## shankari (Jun 18, 2007)

*This amv is kool*

Link removed
it is great amv he song fits well and the timing is ok too the best part is solo part watch it and keep good comment


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 18, 2007)

John Locke said:


> I like this one,
> 
> Mu



wtf this isn't amv.


----------



## Goom (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow havent gone through this thread for like 6 days.  It grew a lot while I was gone.  Didnt look at the amvs yet but ill go through them soon.



-edit.

I like the one comp posted the holden colors one.  It had a very shipuuden feeling to it.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jun 19, 2007)

i think this...

Shikamaru amv

naruto vs sasuke- qwerty


----------



## Goom (Jun 20, 2007)

foxmccloud said:


> i think this...
> 
> Link removed
> 
> naruto vs sasuke- qwerty



Did you make that?


----------



## Cair (Jun 20, 2007)

I must say, this video is pretty kick-ass if you ask me.  

Link removed


Reeeeally bad quality though..


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 21, 2007)

Another amv i made....sometime ago...nothing fancy.


----------



## Mongrel (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Takuto (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## competitionbros (Jun 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto - Whisper of the Past_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AOiANv1TpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys please check out my latest amv....i think this will go into many people's good book plus its probably my last of the theme until we get to see naruto face sasuke again...please do leave your comments or ratings and enjoy..

i will try to post it on youtube soon so it would be easier to watch from here 

Version 1:

Version 2 (i hate subtitles >.<)


----------



## Helix (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice AMV, Adoniteking... I just don't like the theme. xD


----------



## Omega (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## competitionbros (Jun 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto - Phenomenon_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2l6kqzKZe4[/YOUTUBE]






Yea I know, overused song but w/e.


----------



## Adoniteking (Jun 29, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Nice AMV, Adoniteking... I just don't like the theme. xD



i know what you mean...i just saw an amv with the song on utube and thought i will give it ago but my next amv will most definitely be original but thanks...(~_^)


----------



## Shodai (Jun 29, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto - Phenomenon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually i have never heard that song before lol.

Nice find


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 29, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto - Whisper of the Past_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AOiANv1TpM[/YOUTUBE]



I like the effects but not the song.


----------



## ramendet (Jun 30, 2007)

this one I like its one of my favorites.[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=thEIZBHyQO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 30, 2007)

^^

Video is good.
But i don't like the song.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 30, 2007)

ramendet said:


> this one I like its one of my favorites.[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=thEIZBHyQO4[/YOUTUBE]



7/10

Allright, but not one of the best i've seen


----------



## ramendet (Jun 30, 2007)

I liked the whipser of the past. that 1 is good + until the day i die


----------



## Goom (Jul 1, 2007)

Adoniteking said:


> Guys please check out my latest amv....i think this will go into many people's good book plus its probably my last of the theme until we get to see naruto face sasuke again...please do leave your comments or ratings and enjoy..
> 
> i will try to post it on youtube soon so it would be easier to watch from here
> 
> ...



pretty good, only thing bad about it is that the pairing kind of weirded me out...but thats just me


----------



## knowname (Jul 1, 2007)

Unleash the beast!

- This video is so well known it's practically a running gag... so I won't waste your time

- A wicked Gaara charachter profile.

- that one tribut to Haku

- I liked it more than , but their both excelant amvs (Naruto profile and Lee profile respectively)

- Naruto Outtakes???

- that one Sasuke fight just before all the fillers.

- this one has a special place in my heart ;p, a romantic video featuring the immortal Linkin Park 

- a Sakura character profile ;p

- *snicker snicker* snort snort

- I don't remember, but I remember it won video of the year one year...

- Naruto Outtakes take 2.


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Everyday_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fgzPuRq05Y[/YOUTUBE]






Not up to my usual scratch but still a good amv nonetheless.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 3, 2007)

That was excellent!


----------



## lone wolf807 (Jul 6, 2007)

To contribuite myself to the coummunity i have donated my liver, kidney and hair to the fourms.... And this video
Doujin


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jul 7, 2007)

Whoa, Comp bro you are THE BEST!!! and the SasuNaru vid was really good as well, very touching  I liked it alot


----------



## Dango (Jul 7, 2007)

Probably mentioned a dozen times before but Final Conflict by 007 Vegeta.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbQuIgx6rkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jul 7, 2007)

Final Conflict is always worth it, dont matter how many times its been watched before


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 7, 2007)

lol nice nice


----------



## Shodai (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't like how it ends


----------



## Foretold (Jul 8, 2007)

Odd song, but it gets better

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbO5NL7ezU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nami_Kage (Jul 8, 2007)

what do you think of this video?
Kisame's wedding


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jul 8, 2007)

The first one was ok, an interesting technique. If the creator was trying to lip sync it was horrible.

The second one wasnt bad but the creator ought to mix it up a bit more instead of the same scene throughout the whole video.


----------



## Saffi (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not sure; I have loads of faves! Here is a few;

Best Gaara amv;

Link redone

Cute Hidan one;
Link redone

Fave pairings;

Link redone

Link redone

Link redone

(warning; above link leads to SasukeXNaruto.)

Link redone


----------



## Saffi (Jul 8, 2007)

wow, the above Final Conflict by 007 Vegeta one, I LOVED! Could someone be so kind as to give me the link so I can save it to my faves please?


----------



## rottengummybears (Jul 12, 2007)

Heres one I made, after you watch it would you be so kind as to comment it. I put it up and its got some views , but I have one comment, and its my brother telling me its an awesome video. Sure thats nice of him but Im sure its biased.I also have another one I made. Ill put both links here.

Here
(that ones a Gaara AMV)


Here
(and this ones a Rock Lee vs Kimimaro amv)


----------



## KyodaixSensu (Jul 12, 2007)

The Naruto Techno Amv (MAJOR SEIZURE WARNING!)

Naruto Live Action Fight Scene w/special Fx

Anime Los Angeles 2007 - Akatsuki's Day Off from Naruto
An Akatsuki cosplay boy band singing. 

Reactor 06: Cosplay Idol: Dirty Naruto skit
Sasuke x Naruto cosplay dance.


----------



## xoxDAGGERxox (Jul 13, 2007)

Dobe said:


> My favorite AMV is "Whisper of the Beast."
> I can't get enough of that AMV. I amv is just shockingly amazing.
> 
> Then, follow by "Toushi", "Shangri-la", and some others.



*nod nod*

"Whisper of the Beast" is friggin amazing.

But if you're looking for humor...

This is a hot girl, having a hot orgasm...

xD Gotta love Dave Chappelle..


----------



## Omega (Jul 13, 2007)

LMAO!!! Now thats funny! XP


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 13, 2007)

My new vid, check it out



*Spoiler*: _True Lies- D.A._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAJn1MLRKFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 16, 2007)

You made it? AWESOME

Yo can you upload this video for me? I really wanna download and put it in my zune


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 16, 2007)

Here a higher quality version upped on the org:


----------



## CruelLeonidas300 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Best Naruto AMV*

..............My favorite is the Whisper of the Beast......I forgot who it's by, but it's on youtube.......


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 16, 2007)

CruelLeonidas300 said:


> ..............My favorite is the Whisper of the Beast......I forgot who it's by, but it's on youtube.......




Yes, it's been mentioned many times.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol whisper of the beast only used adobe after effects o_O


----------



## itachi-kun (Jul 16, 2007)

here it is the best amv ive seen Again , I am a pirate


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto - What Have You Done -AMV_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1jbUywy3hA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 17, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## Foretold (Jul 17, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto - What Have You Done -AMV_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1jbUywy3hA[/YOUTUBE]



I posted that vid a couple of pages back


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 17, 2007)

oh did you? Lol, my bad.


----------



## Foretold (Jul 17, 2007)

It's no problem


----------



## Varel (Jul 18, 2007)

if your lookin for humor this is the best 
Link removed


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 18, 2007)

Make an AMV basead on Tayuya


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 18, 2007)

That sounds good, what music should I use?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 18, 2007)

Im not sure XD


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 18, 2007)

Lmao, i'll find something, though I probably won't use the whole song.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 19, 2007)

YAYUHHZZZ if ya need help or anything, maybe i may be of some aid.


----------



## Helix (Jul 21, 2007)

This is an awesome one.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=5kwMbphaF1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soul Ragnarok (Jul 22, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lbtFZI00K4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 25, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gibBWFp-fD4[/YOUTUBE] Someone posts this up on the board but i put it here cause its FUCKIN HILARIOUS!


----------



## myle (Jul 29, 2007)

Naruto in real life!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YL-b-IymIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Varel (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone seen anygood ones with the linkin park "reanimation" song a place for my head?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 30, 2007)

lol funny cosplay but not really an amv


----------



## Valhalla (Jul 30, 2007)

This one, it?s also the funniest I?ve ever seen:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBhPDP_8BNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto644 (Jul 30, 2007)

*cool link naruto music videos*

Hi Narito fanzzz.

Check it out!!!....  



  :amazed :amazed


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 30, 2007)

Well some of those videos are decent, but have captions and Cartoon Network logo which messes it up with the banners.

ANd by they way, those people stole those videos. Or atleast some of them. I have seen the real makers upload them on animemusicvideos


----------



## Varel (Jul 31, 2007)

so i gue sthat a no on the linkin park reanimation then


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 31, 2007)

Varel said:


> so i gue sthat a no on the linkin park reanimation then




Meh, I'll find something for ya..........


*Shameless Plug* in the meantime I've remade my first vid, yes it's Linkin Park so people that's gonna rag on it for being LP need to stop reading right now. I only did this to see how far I've come from my first vid




*Spoiler*: _Another tribute to a splindid ninja *Remake*- D.A._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLE9qqaor6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 31, 2007)

I swear, LP sum41 and sr 71 are the most overused bands


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 31, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> I swear, LP sum41 and sr 71 are the most overused bands




Ah, Crossfade and Three Days Grace are getting up there.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 31, 2007)

you comp bros, you enter all your amvs into competetions?


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 31, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> you comp bros, you enter all your amvs into competetions?




Some of them I enter, some I don't. The vids usually get top 3 though lol. Why do you ask?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 31, 2007)

Cause i was wondering how you always manage to find decent AMVs. And now i realized why.


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 31, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> Cause i was wondering how you always manage to find decent AMVs. And now i realized why.





No,no that's not my method at all.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 31, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> No,no that's not my method at all.



huh? Then how do you find all these AMVs?


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 31, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> huh? Then how do you find all these AMVs?




Most of the vids I post are made by people in my contac list, they just send he vids in bulletins. Also, I check out their fav list when they do that to see if there's anything good in them. And of course, I search myself.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, You always find the best AMV's. Ive pretty much ended up downloading most of the AMV's you post. You also do awesome work creating your own AMV's. Keep it up man, Your helpin me fill up my iPod


----------



## Helix (Jul 31, 2007)

This vid is like a year old, but it's worth a look if you haven't seen it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qIXW1bbZqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 1, 2007)

NEver seen it before. NIce quite amusing


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 2, 2007)

could someone post some good akatsuki or shippuuden AMV? (by shippuuden i mean scenes mostly from shippuuden)

..srry if they were posted before, but this thread is too big...


----------



## Goom (Aug 2, 2007)

nice amv shadow.  The end was especially funny ahahhaha.  Poor krillin though....


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _We Are Kunoichi_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okuBs3MBUIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cindy (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the Hinata - I Can Change AMV. The song is Replay Machine and it is sung by Hinata's seiyuu, Nana Mizuki. :]

And I really dislike it when people use the same songs/artists over and over and over.. like Cascada, Linkin Park, and Evanescence.


----------



## drache (Aug 8, 2007)

^

that's a little distubing bros (is it bad I know that theme?)


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 11, 2007)

i like that we are kunoichi one


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 12, 2007)

"We Are Kunoichi" was short but sweet. Nothing surprising coming from you comp .  another masterpiece, well done.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Shippuuden Amv [Akatsuki ~ Kill The Rock_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8EEMZXofKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 13, 2007)

lol i havent been watching shipuden lately. Sasori is now my favorite characer  good amv


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 17, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Meh, I'll find something for ya..........
> 
> 
> *Shameless Plug* in the meantime I've remade my first vid, yes it's Linkin Park so people that's gonna rag on it for being LP need to stop reading right now. I only did this to see how far I've come from my first vid


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 18, 2007)

indeed for a first video


----------



## dragonballftfire (Aug 18, 2007)

*Is this possibly the greatest Naruto AMV of all time?!*

I dont know. Check it out:



Decide for yourself. A rating is very aprechiated.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice. I've seen thousands of videos like that... >_>


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 18, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhh............ no?


----------



## ensetsu (Aug 18, 2007)

No way in hell. 
1. Lyrics don't match the video
2. The effects are mediocre...
... eh, I've just seen a million AMVs that are BETTER. The end.


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Aug 18, 2007)

I've stopped watching it after 30 seconds, and no its not the best Naruto AMV ever.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 18, 2007)

*No multiple section posting*

You have posted this in..let me see.. at least four other sections? Don't do that, post in the correct one (which is here).

Oh, and to bring up "this is the best..." type of topics often leads to pointless flamewars and noone will change their opinion since it is not something based on fact, but on taste.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 18, 2007)

As I said in the other thread you stated. It's okay (or even so-so) 

I think even my crappy AMV I made a year ago or two is better. It was kinda good actually (for a firsttime-amv), IMO lol


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 18, 2007)

Lmao, you can find probably 50 better amv's in the space of a few hours.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 18, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Lmao, you can find probably 50 better amv's in the space of a few hours.



There must be littrally thousands of good AMVs out there...and about a million crappy ones. Shifting through this dirt gets all the more rewarding when you find the real gems.


----------



## Goom (Aug 20, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Shippuuden Amv [Akatsuki ~ Kill The Rock_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8EEMZXofKQ[/YOUTUBE]



i think that shippuuden amv may be better then the actual shippuuden show.  Not that that is saying much though.  Good amv nonetheless.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 20, 2007)

Good 18 minute long AMV



Beware, might have some nudity.

Has a bit of naruto in it  It isn't my type, because i don't like extremely long amvs. But it is still good regardless


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Aug 20, 2007)

Tough question..I've seen a heck of alota amvs..I spend alot of each day watching amvs..ALOT!Here's a few.....


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 20, 2007)

Xd i seen most of these before


----------



## Asuma (Aug 21, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=XAghHKgLDaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 21, 2007)

it was good not too many explosions not enough implosions keep up the good work


----------



## sasukethegreatest (Aug 21, 2007)

here are 2 that will blow everybody's mind 

HERE IS THE FIRST LINK TO NARUTO & GAARA

part 3/3

HERE IS THE SECOND LINK TO NARUTO SHIPPUDEN

part 3/3

these are CRAZY !!


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 21, 2007)

Not that great..the Shippuden one was pretty bad - the inversion color in the beginning is lame.

Gaara vs Naru was pretty good..not the best, subtitles lose points for it.


----------



## freakinerd (Aug 21, 2007)

Mines

*click*


Skittles, one of the best AMVs I ever saw

*click*


----------



## Goom (Aug 21, 2007)

arg people stop making dupes and putting average vids in here when it clearly says "BEST NARUTO AMVS"


----------



## akiko-chan (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't really like allt he "downloadthis" stuff..takes too long, and its a waste if you think it sux or ou arent registered...

Aqui (here) (i speak spanish)


*click*

After watching it you probably are like this O.O
Welll...I am!


*click*

Yay!


----------



## Shodai (Aug 22, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> arg people stop making dupes and putting average vids in here when it clearly says "BEST NARUTO AMVS"



Exactly.


----------



## somsuksri (Aug 22, 2007)

Naruto AMV Clip I like it


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 22, 2007)

errr wtfux?


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Awake_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpYIdr_O73c[/YOUTUBE]









*Spoiler*: _Naruto the only One_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knjGcK0LV8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 22, 2007)

i liked the other Only One better Xd The one with haku in beginning


----------



## Goom (Aug 22, 2007)

awake was pretty good.  effects reminded me of naruto technique beat.


----------



## Blink (Aug 23, 2007)

The best Naruto AMV off all time (my opinion  ):
Naruto Final Conflict - Deidara - By 007 Vegita

Other Nice Naruto AMV's:

Naruto Betrayal - Deidara - By 007 Vegita

Shounen Bushidou - Spirit Never Dies - Deidara - By Istiv

Toushi - Deidara - By Majin Kenshin

Naruto Photograph - Deidara - drummerjdm


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

Yu-Joy said:


> Shounen Bushidou - Spirit Never Dies - youtube video - By Istiv



Inspiring.



> Naruto Photograph - youtube video - drummerjdm



Omg so sad


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 23, 2007)

Easily this one --

[YOUTUBE]c2_A-g6ftrg[/YOUTUBE]

_Toushi_ is slick in terms of lovely timing/footage and such, but for pure emotional power, it can't touch the video above.


----------



## freakinerd (Aug 24, 2007)

No one likes Skittles? Thats one of the best AMVs by Koopiskeva


----------



## Shodai (Aug 24, 2007)

AMV's about sandaime's death are the most touching/emotional, they cannot be beat


----------



## Reanimater (Aug 24, 2007)

Souls of the night
Song - Hell by Disturbed


----------



## Oriodark178 (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the Lee Vs Gaara amvs, my favorite one was the one with Lee Vs Gaara along with the song Hand Of Blood by Bullet For My Valentine, song suited the fight really well. Sadly though they deleted it i believe.


----------



## animewacer (Aug 24, 2007)

this has to be one of fav naruto amv's. it is so cool and so well timed

Broken


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 24, 2007)

Well Phenomenon is by sierra lorna. It is prtty good. check out her other ones

Exhibit A.
Exhibit A.

personally, i like the second one better, but it isnt all naruto. The first is a sakura tribute


----------



## Goom (Aug 26, 2007)

i know this isnt naruto but its funny as hell.  I fell out of my seat laughing the first time i saw this.  Ending is funny as hell!

X


----------



## Kakashlee (Aug 26, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> i know this isnt naruto but its funny as hell.  I fell out of my seat laughing the first time i saw this.  Ending is funny as hell!
> 
> X



I agree, that was great! 

Not sure if this one has been posted yet: 
Sexy Akatsuki: link4


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 27, 2007)

i didnt like that sexy akatsuki one


----------



## Shodai (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't post AMVs here unless they leave you with a "WOW" sensation.

Basically, unless they are above 8/10 rating.


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 28, 2007)

Ive seen better. Its good, but not the best.  Sorry


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 28, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> There must be littrally thousands of good AMVs out there...and about a million crappy ones. Shifting through this dirt gets all the more rewarding when you find the real gems.





Thousands sounds about right, thousands of good Naruto ones? Eh, I wouldn't say that.

I actually like some of the crappy ones if they show that the editor has potential to be good.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 28, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Thousands sounds about right, thousands of good Naruto ones? Eh, I wouldn't say that.
> 
> I actually like some of the crappy ones if they show that the editor has potential to be good.



Correct, and by "thousands" I didn't mean an exact number, just that you will have to look for a while to find the ones you like. Personally I think humor and good timing between film/song to be most important.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 28, 2007)

It's not bad at all, but certainly not the best.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 28, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Correct, and by "thousands" I didn't mean an exact number, just that you will have to look for a while to find the ones you like. Personally I think humor and good timing between film/song to be most important.






Lol, though you didn't mean an exact number it's probably around that figure. But basically I'll watch any amv if it's not just ten 30 second clips with some music thrown in.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 28, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> But basically I'll watch any amv if it's not just ten 30 second clips with some music thrown in.



You have got to give some AMWs a chance, you might miss something great if you just go by title or comments.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 28, 2007)

I've seen about 23 good ones, and about over 9000 bad ones.


----------



## Neko (Aug 28, 2007)

Its good for a WMM AMV

but people always prefer advance editing program AMVs


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 28, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> You have got to give some AMWs a chance, you might miss something great if you just go by title or comments.




oh I don't go by that, that'd be pretty stupid lol.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 28, 2007)

For if you look on youtube for example, only the AMWs with great comments and lots of views will show up. And depending on the search term that you are using, you might miss something too.


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Aug 28, 2007)

hn its not all that great.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 28, 2007)

It's far from it -- below average at best.

And Linkin Park...ugh.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 28, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> And Linkin Park...ugh.



Just take a look at DBZ AMWs, nearly all (especially Vegeta ones) seems to be Linkin Park ones.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 28, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Just take a look at DBZ AMWs, nearly all (especially Vegeta ones) seems to be Linkin Park ones.





Well, I'd say alot of the older ones are LP but not as many nowadays.


----------



## freakinerd (Aug 28, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Don't post AMVs here unless they leave you with a "WOW" sensation.
> 
> Basically, unless they are above 8/10 rating.


here


----------



## Goom (Aug 28, 2007)

freakinerd said:


> here



ugh i may be a little biased since i hate that anime but blah..  i hate it.  don't count my opinion though i just have a huge hatred for that anime.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 29, 2007)

*Off topic but still...*



competitionbros said:


> Well, I'd say alot of the older ones are LP but not as many nowadays.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGv1tN8YCiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't think anyone posted this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAJn1MLRKFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

YOU GOTTA BE FUCKING KIDDING ME -THAT IS FUCKING COMPBROS AMV


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 29, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I don't think anyone posted this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAJn1MLRKFA[/YOUTUBE]






Yea, that's my amv, lol well thanks for posting it.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

lololol mad funny


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 29, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> lololol mad funny






Speaking of funny



*Spoiler*: _Naruto Ebonics_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou9EEkRs0LU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Aug 29, 2007)

Lol, didn't notice that sorry competitionbros. Good work then. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPoKtBpgvlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 29, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Lol, didn't notice that sorry competitionbros. Good work then.





No problem, I'm glad you think it's good enough to post here.


----------



## freakinerd (Aug 29, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> ugh i may be a little biased since i hate that anime but blah..  i hate it.  don't count my opinion though i just have a huge hatred for that anime.



other than that, how was the video?


----------



## Foretold (Aug 31, 2007)

Weak beginning, but it gets better

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH2II3XggZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Aug 31, 2007)

great neji amv using "one step closer"  i know its linkin park but for a overused song he really timed it right.  I think this is one of the better linkin park amvs.  Be sure to watch it before passing judgement

Link removed


heres another good one.  I cant remember if this has been posted before.  It may have been posted by comp but oh well.  Its a comedy one.

Link removed


finally heres a HXH amv i figured i might as well put it in this post since i really liked it.  Its not adding to my post count too so yeah.  Its called "Killuas life"

Link removed


----------



## Helix (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm here with another:

Link removed

Browse through all his videos when you're done watching this video. They are all awesome.

And here's another awesome video from a different person:

Link removed


----------



## Foretold (Sep 1, 2007)

I have posted the Until the End one before, plus it's in my sig.


----------



## Helix (Sep 1, 2007)

Chapter Four

Chapter Four

Chapter Four


----------



## Goom (Sep 1, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvaMH4kVoUs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvaMH4kVoUs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Link removed



before you post amvs could u say what they are and what they are about.  Cause its kind of a hassle to just click on them not expecting what to see.  Its alright if u don't though jus sayin.


----------



## Helix (Sep 2, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:
			
		

> before you post amvs could u say what they are and what they are about. Cause its kind of a hassle to just click on them not expecting what to see. Its alright if u don't though jus sayin.



Well, they are all Naruto AMVs with great effects. I wouldn't post sucky AMVs (hence the topic name). Unless you got 56k, just click the name, the title of the video and the first 10 seconds tells you most about the AMV. Don't know why it's a hassle. =/


----------



## Shodai (Sep 2, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCteadMKLcA




That was awesome.



Foretold said:


> Weak beginning, but it gets better
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH2II3XggZI[/YOUTUBE]



What the song called at the begining?


----------



## Foretold (Sep 2, 2007)

"Getting Away with Murder" by Papa Roach.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 2, 2007)

Foretold said:


> "Getting Away with Murder" by Papa Roach.



Thanks! I'll toss you some rep as thanks


----------



## Foretold (Sep 3, 2007)

Your welcome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lhu57t22c0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Sep 3, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Your welcome
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lhu57t22c0[/YOUTUBE]



shit... thats a damn good amv.  Qualities awesome too.


----------



## Foretold (Sep 3, 2007)

The qualitiy is one of the reasons why i love it, but i have seen much better amv's overall.

But you people tend to ignore my amv's i post. Then some of you, post the same amv's i posted again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 3, 2007)

For those who haven't seen it, i present to you 'Memoirs of an Uzumaki'

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lakaWSuhnXo&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fforums%2Enarutofan%2Ecom%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D6614%26page%3D40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 3, 2007)

Foretold said:


> But you people tend to ignore my amv's i post. Then some of you, post the same amv's i posted again in a couple of weeks.





True, I've made that mistake once or twice.


----------



## Foretold (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes you have

Well while your here i could use some help:

I have Sony Vegas 6, and i am having a little trouble with keyframes, for example when i put an effect in, i move the diamond shaped things around(where i want to effect to be) but the effect still plays through out the clip. Help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 5, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Yes you have
> 
> Well while your here i could use some help:
> 
> I have Sony Vegas 6, and i am having a little trouble with keyframes, for example when i put an effect in, i move the diamond shaped things around(where i want to effect to be) but the effect still plays through out the clip. Help would be greatly appreciated, thanks






Lol, wish I woulda read that then I coulda helped you here instead of PM


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 6, 2007)

i need.... i need.... MOREEEE


----------



## Shodai (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought this was pretty nice, i'd never seen it before.....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXEvlbo-voo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Sep 6, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> I thought this was pretty nice, i'd never seen it before.....
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXEvlbo-voo[/YOUTUBE]



hmm. Pretty nice.  I also never saw that one before which is pretty surprising since i usually have seen the ones you guys post.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 6, 2007)

I REALLY want to see an AMV that captures the entire rescue Gaara Arc of Shippuden really well.

So if any people who are good with AMVs are reading this, watch this:

Narutimate Hero

And redo it with all clips when the arc is finished in about 3 weeks/1month


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 6, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> I REALLY want to see an AMV that captures the entire rescue Gaara Arc of Shippuden really well.
> 
> So if any people who are good with AMVs are reading this, watch this:
> 
> ...





I'll do it if I can, I gotta do a joint project by the 18th as well as my vid for the amv contest on here by the mid of the month, then imma try and get all the requests I've had done within the next month.


----------



## Foretold (Sep 6, 2007)

Not Naruto, but still good

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=D3uXBRPHnSo[/YOUTUBE]


This one is decent

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0e-mLyBeRxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Bishop (Sep 6, 2007)

Itachi the soul stealer


----------



## freakinerd (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Shodai (Sep 7, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> I'll do it if I can, I gotta do a joint project by the 18th as well as my vid for the amv contest on here by the mid of the month, then imma try and get all the requests I've had done within the next month.



Cool, I wont hold you to it though, since it's all your choice and your doing it out of the kindness of your heart





freakinerd said:


> this video



Wow, i was VERY pleasantly suprised by that. Nice song, nice effects, nice storyline (kind of). 

Also, what the hell episode was that at 1:18? Jiraiya Vs Orochimaru when Jiraiya chased Orochimaru when he abandoned konoha? Omg giev episode plx 



Foretold said:


> This one is decent
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0e-mLyBeRxg[/YOUTUBE]



I have a personal vendetta against that song, therefore this AMV is blasphemy.

Dear lord i despise that song with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Foretold (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate the song too, but it is a good amv.

freakinerd's one, is okay, and i have seen the naruto hell one like 80 million times.


----------



## freakinerd (Sep 7, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Wow, i was VERY pleasantly suprised by that. Nice song, nice effects, nice storyline (kind of).
> 
> Also, what the hell episode was that at 1:18? Jiraiya Vs Orochimaru when Jiraiya chased Orochimaru when he abandoned konoha? Omg giev episode plx



Episode 135


----------



## Lord Bishop (Sep 7, 2007)

Foretold said:


> I hate the song too, but it is a good amv.
> 
> freakinerd's one, is okay, and i have seen the naruto hell one like 80 million times.



SO DO I. UMBRELLA CAN GO DIE.  in my opinion. it was well made, to be fair though.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't like that song either but the AMV is made well.


----------



## Foretold (Sep 7, 2007)

I did not mind the song at first, but after the 1000 times it gets old.


----------



## Goom (Sep 7, 2007)

wow.!! You made that! Great vid!



ooo im sensing a lot of umbrella hate here.  Its not that bad of a song.  Or is it that everyone here just likes rock music and no rap, or RNB


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 7, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> wow.!! You made that! Great vid!
> 
> 
> 
> ooo im sensing a lot of umbrella hate here. Its not that bad of a song. Or *is it that everyone here just likes rock music and no rap, or RNB*


No, it's not that. I'm black, was raised in the projects and grew up listening to rap and R&B. Umbrella is just the most annoying fucking song... EVAR!!


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 7, 2007)

I love rap, love RNB, love rock, hate Umbrella. There's only sooooo many times in a day you can hear a song and still find it appealing.


----------



## Foretold (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can get a  free .mp3 download of the song "Had Enough" by Breaking Benjamin?


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 7, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a  free .mp3 download of the song "Had Enough" by Breaking Benjamin?






Sure, I have Breaking Benjamin Discography, I'll PM you the song.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 8, 2007)

freakinerd said:


> Episode 135



Thanks, don't remember that, will check it out


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 8, 2007)

i can't get enough of the amv comedians they are so funny


----------



## Shodai (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Foretold (Sep 9, 2007)

.....


----------



## Goom (Sep 9, 2007)

"I've got it, he's the guy who sells dishwashers."

"Now thats a great answer!"

"..... you're kidding"

ahhaha


----------



## freakinerd (Sep 10, 2007)

this person said that his video is good, I think its okay

Not mine, made by mkidkap123


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice amv freakin nerd


----------



## Natural (Sep 11, 2007)

When hearing that song I think of the Bleach AMV Raishuu, anyway; not too bad amv there.


----------



## Nuzents (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey! Say! PV 

don't know if this one was posted before, but it made me laugh, its about Oro...made by the same guys who did the zabuza parody


----------



## Adoniteking (Sep 17, 2007)

my new AMV is my best and the best naruto amv i have seen (including other animes)....enjoy ^_^

NEW LINK:Link removed


----------



## Goom (Sep 18, 2007)

Adoniteking said:


> my new AMV is my best and the best naruto amv i have seen (including other animes)....enjoy ^_^


----------



## Shodai (Sep 19, 2007)

Nuzents said:


> what did you think he was drawing? you guys are sick minded
> 
> don't know if this one was posted before, but it made me laugh, its about Oro...made by the same guys who did the zabuza parody




hahahahahahaha


oh wow


----------



## Adoniteking (Sep 19, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> pretty good AMV.  You should post it on animemusicvideos if you want more people to watch it.  Because thats a pretty good AMV,



Thanks will do that...i think its competition worthy


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto: You're Not Alone_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yA79Qryi8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 19, 2007)

This one, no doubt.


----------



## Adoniteking (Sep 20, 2007)

how do you wrap youtube vids on this forum?


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 21, 2007)

*Naruto Seizure of power*

OH NO HE RUINED MA HAIR

i didn't make this but i thought is was sooo good!


----------



## Shodai (Sep 22, 2007)

Can anyone show me the best Bleach AMVs?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 22, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Can anyone show me the best Bleach AMVs?



Not the thread for this

And nice amv posts lately


----------



## Goom (Sep 22, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Can anyone show me the best Bleach AMVs?



This


----------



## Nahima (Sep 22, 2007)

I have gotten into a Linkin Park phase but this video was actually really well made and I enjoyed it.  So I wanted to share.

Here


----------



## Foretold (Sep 23, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLRJ4SV-Xc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 23, 2007)

Link removed

very good song even if iwas done by a deivl woshiper


----------



## Draxx (Sep 24, 2007)

Most likely: Link removed

Just for meaningfulness, if that's a word. Also the song goes extremely well with the pictures.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 25, 2007)

*Sai, Karin, Tobi the person nobody likes?*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdF0pmU6MM0[/YOUTUBE]

Great parody but i like Tobi 

Karin and Sai can die NOBODY likes these two


----------



## R_Lee86 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dane Cook sucks..


----------



## Kimi (Sep 26, 2007)

> Dane Cock sucks..



Noooo, how could they do this to Tobi!!


----------



## Maycara (Sep 26, 2007)

*A MUST WATCH! Extremely Funny Naruto Parody*

This is what the Naruto Cast ACTUALLY talks about after the show ends. VERY FUNNY


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UPhQ_s2t0c[/YOUTUBE]



For the webpage its on....

*Lost Words by No Regret Life*


ENJOY!


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Sep 27, 2007)

roflmao is this the actual english cast? they sound like friggin high


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 27, 2007)

dane cook rocks and this video is damn funny


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 27, 2007)

lmfao so damn funny


----------



## Saiyuri Namikaze (Sep 27, 2007)

LMFAO!! That was too awesome, man I was laughing so hard I had tears.

Too good.


----------



## Maycara (Sep 27, 2007)

OmegaTrooper said:


> roflmao is this the actual english cast? they sound like friggin high



No actually its just me and my friends. I guess were pretty crazy people...


PS. I am sure least one member of the cast was, lol.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Sep 27, 2007)

ADA 2 said:


> dane cook rocks and this video is damn funny



You like someone yelling out obvious statements about life at you? 

Dane Cook: You know what? The other day, I ate at Taco Bell and I realized everyone there was mexican...

Dane Cook fails at life..


----------



## Foretold (Sep 28, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOJC0Bervvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gaara936 (Sep 28, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAnIQmN1IH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adoniteking (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Sagara (Sep 29, 2007)

[YOUTUBE="2mI0LZ2sfk8"]Until the Day I Die[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kankuro-San (Sep 29, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1rabMoL2s4[/YOUTUBE]
this amv reminded me of how cool chouji is


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 29, 2007)

not bad not bad


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 30, 2007)

personally i dont think this is the best, but some ppl consider the best humor video


----------



## Super-Scoop (Oct 1, 2007)

*Naruto: Paralyzer*

I just wanted to share with you all this fantastic video I found on Utube, which was created by the user stickexjr. 

Check it out. 

 Teabag your way to fitness w' Master Chief 


Gah... not sure how to make it play within this forum. The link works though.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 1, 2007)

Very good dude


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 1, 2007)

*watch this awesome AMV!!!!*

What thou sagst about this song, people?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 1, 2007)

not the right section for AMVs


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 1, 2007)

Total Crap


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 1, 2007)

wrong section, but I can't watch it now. Whats it about?


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 1, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> wrong section, but I can't watch it now. Whats it about?


THE PART WHEN THE SANNINS FIGHT TOGETHER .WIT THE SONG "HELL"IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 1, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Total Crap


Did you even see it?


----------



## Louchan (Oct 1, 2007)

Boring since it only focuses on one single fight.
Ugly since it uses shitty effects.
Fail since it has subtitles.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay here is the link to the right section incase you couldn't find it before:

here

Anyway, yeah this kind of thing doesn't belong anywhere else on the board really and people won't appreciate it like this.

You can put it in your sig though too if you want.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 1, 2007)

That was just special...I too used to like to post Youtube Vids like a mad bastard...and just look at my sig.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 1, 2007)

I've seen way better.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 1, 2007)

doesnt matter does it?


----------



## Che Guevara (Oct 1, 2007)

ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL EVERY GROUP HAS A KARIN HAHAHAAH fucking brian i love this


----------



## Shodai (Oct 2, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> articulate
> 
> personally i dont think this is the best, but some ppl consider the best humor video



why is that funny


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 2, 2007)

awsome video


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 2, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> why is that funny



I have no idea. It didn't look very professional to me. Maybe the song?


----------



## eerie (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sasori's Back In The Mud*

Check it out, let yourself dance

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFmNvYQ_31k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## infinite (Oct 3, 2007)

This one was posted in another thread, but I think this one is amazing

it was called a tribute to the third

song


----------



## myle (Oct 3, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwxXk8VeM7c&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ramendet (Oct 3, 2007)

*honestly the best*

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TnhfvosBPdk[/YOUTUBE]

just love how it goes N everything


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Saving a Friendship (Gai-less version)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9qTlxNmT1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 6, 2007)

The black and white backgrounds were cool, but I think it was over used a bit.


----------



## Darth-Morwen (Oct 7, 2007)

LMFAO that's awesome!! xDDDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## Foretold (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice find, competitionbros


----------



## deidara3306 (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## competitionbros (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Shippuuden Amv ~ Ich Will_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEWBsr0DLDg[/YOUTUBE]








*Spoiler*: _Sasori AMV~Evolution_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlrzWp8FpkU&feature=PlayList&p=08118616F2F38248&index=7[/YOUTUBE]







*Spoiler*: _Naruto award winning AMV, to Das Omen!_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISVvVl09q3c&feature=PlayList&p=08118616F2F38248&index=8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Oct 8, 2007)

Once again good finds

I really like the Sasori AMV


----------



## Sagara (Oct 9, 2007)

Sasori one was god-like. I almost came.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 9, 2007)

I dont really like non english / japanese amvs lol. 

And @ that phenomonon one, it was good, but I think there is only one famous Phenomonon video.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 9, 2007)

infinite said:


> This one was posted in another thread, but I think this one is amazing
> 
> it was called a tribute to the third
> 
> I really want to see this movie now



Poor choice of song, bad editing



myle said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwxXk8VeM7c&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]



Oh my god, that is fucking horrible. 



ramendet said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TnhfvosBPdk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> just love how it goes N everything



Poor



competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saving a Friendship (Gai-less version)_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9qTlxNmT1o[/YOUTUBE]



Quite good



competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Shippuuden Amv ~ Ich Will_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First and second were boring, third was very good


----------



## Foretold (Oct 9, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLRJ4SV-Xc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shodai (Oct 10, 2007)

You actually posted that only 1 page ago. Heh.


----------



## Foretold (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah i know, i was justing seeing if you guys would notice


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 10, 2007)

Yehh we noticed sir.


----------



## Foretold (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm a girl


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 10, 2007)

As far as I know, I address everyone sir. Regardless of their sex (or mine since im a male)

But fine, lemme rephrase that.

"Yehh we noticed Foretold-Chan"


----------



## Veriantor (Oct 11, 2007)

That was a werid yet funny video.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 11, 2007)

Zomg, a girl on the internet? Not possible!


Anyway, any good AMVs recently?


----------



## Foretold (Oct 11, 2007)

Foretold is just fine

Last one is my favorite

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISVvVl09q3c&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fforums%2Enarutofan%2Ecom%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Fp%3D11091898[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vwi4kp05vw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMowvrWDhsE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMsC3aJ93-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shodai (Oct 11, 2007)

That last one was awesome Foretold... wonder where i can download it...


----------



## Foretold (Oct 11, 2007)

You dont have to call me Foretold-chan just Foretold

Also pm the maker.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 11, 2007)

http://reami.deviantart.com/art/NaruHina-Sudden-Kiss-66241825


----------



## Goom (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice amvs foretold.  I personally liked teh first one the best


----------



## Foretold (Oct 12, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUU12lznNP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Shippuden~Nobodies_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEN7F9U4_ro[/YOUTUBE]







*Spoiler*: _Naruto's tomorrow_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouw2SRM-anQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Oct 12, 2007)

I've saw the first one yeserday, lol, right when it came out

Though the song in the 2 vid is over used so much.

Both both good finds


----------



## Shodai (Oct 13, 2007)

I loved that Nobodies one. There are so very few good shippuden AMVs....

Although, why didn't he put in moar episode 26?


----------



## Lady Kazumi (Oct 13, 2007)

heeeeheee  I'm sooo glad I decided to put head phones in  still my sister gave me an odd look as she ascended the stairs and saw me slapping the desk in laughter shouting. "O---oh my Ggod! Freaking hi-larious"


----------



## uchiha1312 (Oct 13, 2007)

sooo funny


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 13, 2007)

haha its funny made me fall of the chair


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto AMV- In the End_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XvYDXqaZB0[/YOUTUBE]






Overused song, meh.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 14, 2007)

Definately Meh.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 14, 2007)

Link removed

'Tis Legend.


----------



## Foretold (Oct 14, 2007)

@cb's, how do you get the name of the song( or anything) in the spoiler tag, 

Not just the name, then the spoiler tag


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 14, 2007)

Foretold said:


> @cb's, how do you get the name of the song( or anything) in the spoiler tag,
> 
> Not just the name, then the spoiler tag





*Spoiler*: _enter text here_ 







all the rest is the same.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 14, 2007)

I liked that In the End naruto AMV


----------



## Foretold (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't get it, i can only do the spoiler thing then the text i wrote hidden

Note: like in my sig


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 14, 2007)

Foretold said:


> I can't get it, i can only do the spoiler thing then the text i wrote hidden
> 
> Note: like in my sig






Ok Fore, let's see if I can get this



*Spoiler*: _Best Naruto AMV's I've seen_ 



links here[//SPOILER]


take away one of the "/".


----------



## Foretold (Oct 14, 2007)

This is really pathic

 I did exactly what you said but it still won't work


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 14, 2007)

Foretold said:


> This is really pathic
> 
> I did exactly what you said but it still won't work





The hell? That's weird.


----------



## Foretold (Oct 14, 2007)

I must have done something  wrong, i'll do a screen to show you

EDIT:


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 14, 2007)

Foretold said:


> I must have done something  wrong, i'll do a screen to show you
> 
> EDIT:






ah, i see, take away all bold and add the bold and italic


[spoiler*]**=*best naruto amv's i've seen][*/*spoiler]



huh, add the equal sign, it wouldn't bold and italic


----------



## Foretold (Oct 14, 2007)

It still won't work, but forget it, i don't want to trouble you, i'll go ask a mod

I would give you +rep but i have to "spread" some before i give it to you again

Thanks anyways










I feel so retarded now


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 14, 2007)

Foretold said:


> It still won't work, but forget it, i don't want to trouble you, i'll go ask a mod
> 
> I would give you +rep but i have to "spread" some before i give it to you again
> 
> ...




Well it's no bother to me but yea maybe a mod could explain better.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 14, 2007)

It's a good video, but if you have a Naruto amv rec please post it here to avoid cluttering the section: here


----------



## Shodai (Oct 15, 2007)

This is how it's done.


----------



## Foretold (Oct 15, 2007)

OMG i got it to work, thanks CB and Cyph3r 


*Spoiler*: _naruto amv_ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yA79Qryi8A


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 17, 2007)

Foretold said:


> OMG i got it to work, thanks CB and Cyph3r
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _naruto amv_
> ...



This was posted before lol


----------



## Foretold (Oct 17, 2007)

i know i was just testing


----------



## Krossu (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Broken Friendship #1_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=G3qwtBZb2Aw[/YOUTUBE]




No overly flashy effects, but I still enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Goom (Oct 18, 2007)

Krossu said:


> *Spoiler*: _Broken Friendship #1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was pretty good considering it was only 1/3 completed.  It had a good feel to it and it seemed like he could match his music and scenes well.


----------



## Krossu (Oct 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Battle (Goodbye)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=NYW-88WlafE[/YOUTUBE]




EDIT:

*Spoiler*: _Naruto - Pursuit of the Friend (Still Waiting)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hi8HNYEM_Bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Oct 21, 2007)

First 35 seconds has chessy effects[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nq-H6Mv2rA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEpyz90i-A4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Varel (Oct 24, 2007)

who plays that last song in the video on the bottomn of fortold's post?


----------



## Foretold (Oct 24, 2007)

Red.........


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Oct 25, 2007)

*Naru AMV?s*

The first one is  The other one is Naruto - Phenomenon


----------



## Foretold (Oct 25, 2007)

Funny Shit here
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuFgPXiBFKk&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shodai (Oct 26, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Funny Shit here
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuFgPXiBFKk&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]



This is excellent. The ending had me pissing myself with laughter.


----------



## tamiyichan (Oct 26, 2007)

*I don't know... There are so many good ones it's hard to choose, but there was a really good hell song amv for sasuke*


----------



## Helix (Oct 26, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-e6cn_ts3iw[/YOUTUBE]

Good video, bad quality.


----------



## raNar (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know if anyone's posted this video, but I thought it was REALLY wonderfully done. I rarly watch Naruto AMV's because I find they are just clips set to music. You can tell this person put in a lot of effort.

this


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 28, 2007)

Krossu said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Battle (Goodbye)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pursuit of a the Friend was pretty nice and one I haven't seen before. As for most of the post after this, I think i saw them.

Especially What I've Done. It gets posted on here like 5 million times


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 28, 2007)

Funny:





*Spoiler*: _Fighting Douchebags lol_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2oRCO7J7rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## deidara3306 (Oct 31, 2007)

Both AMV's are by me  * I reccomend watching it IN youtube since it has smoother playback thr. 

Naruto Open Your Eyes


----------



## royalraison (Nov 1, 2007)

*yeah*


----------



## Uchiha CherryBlossom (Nov 3, 2007)

x

this one is a sasuke and sakura, really good mind you.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 9, 2007)

i kinda liked the comatose song.


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Nov 10, 2007)

This is a Great AMV
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BYulczJysM&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 104lb of insanity (Nov 14, 2007)

*Naruto - Final Conflict*

Has anyone seen;

NARUTO - FINAL CONFLICT

I'm not sure who its by, but man are they amazing! It only has background music, and it has japanese bits with english subs. It's more of a trailer, but its amazing! If you havn't seen it, I advise you get to it!


----------



## XxOrochimaruxX (Nov 15, 2007)

*Best Naruto AMV EVER*

I am not the creator of this amv, however this is the best amv i have ever seen for any show, and i want to share it with you guys.  It is good enough to be a movie theater preview.

WATCH IT:
Stock


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 15, 2007)

sounds epic nice


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

It was okay I guess, a little random tho.


----------



## fxu (Nov 15, 2007)

Best Naruto AMV ? .. I beg to differ. If I wanted to hear music with half an episode and the OP slapped onto it, I would watch episode 1 -_-


I've only seen 1 shippuuden AMV that stood out from the rest. It was posted on this board. I forgot who did it or the link to it.


----------



## kchi55 (Nov 15, 2007)

Eh.. I didn't like it much to be honest, I still believe this one is best best Naruto AMV I've seen thus far
this


----------



## Dr. Uchiha (Nov 15, 2007)

It sucks, hence forth you fail at life. and kchi55 that is one of my favorites of all time, i love all of his amvs though.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 16, 2007)

Wrong section, and no it's not the best, people really need to stop claiming that.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 16, 2007)

wouldnt call it the best.. but it was kool.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## PisOgPapir (Nov 16, 2007)

Link removed
Yep, That is the best AMV. Ever. Period.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto - Pursuit of the Friend - Sum 41 - Still Waiting_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi8HNYEM_Bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Nov 16, 2007)

Finally comp posted a AMV.  The only AMVs i watch here are the ones posted by fortold and comp.  The rest of the ones i hate to say it consist of ones that have been repeated 20 times before or crappy amvs being told as the best.


----------



## Krossu (Nov 16, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto - Pursuit of the Friend - Sum 41 - Still Waiting_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi8HNYEM_Bg[/YOUTUBE]



I posted that exact amv a couple of posts back.


----------



## ayoz (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted but this is probably the best Naruto AMV I've ever seen.

Snake eats one and calls her back


----------



## Foretold (Nov 17, 2007)

^That has been posted a lot 



Just for you Moogoogaipan, lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu0LwDs7M-Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouw2SRM-anQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ArtySmarty (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry, mine are all on youtube.. anime.org isn't working for me for unexplainable reasons... @_@

Toushi - Definitly a classic..
What I've Done - The pictures move a little too fast for the music, but it's still really good.
Ninja Of The Night - .... LOL
Naruto Hell  - Now that I've looked around, I've seen others, but this used to be (and possibly still is) my all time favorite.
Naruto: 300 - Eh.. don't ask, I just found it amusing @_@
AMV Comedians 2 - No seriously, don't ask.. I just liked it @_@

I'll be putting up more but I gtg atm...


----------



## Casket (Nov 18, 2007)

This one is very nice. I love the ending! FANART ALBUM UPDATED!


More of a team seven one:Link removed
!!!

This is for laughs! Link removed


----------



## Shodai (Nov 18, 2007)

Casket said:


> More of a team seven one:Dirty Kuffar
> !!!




This one was quite good


----------



## Foretold (Nov 18, 2007)

Casket said:


> This is for laughs! penis, penis, penis, CONDOM!





funny shit there


----------



## Nunally (Nov 18, 2007)

My World or Naruto's World or whatever it was called. 

Someone probably said it already, though. -_-


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 20, 2007)

ArtySmarty said:


> Naruto Hell  - Now that I've looked around, I've seen others, but this used to be (and possibly still is) my all time favorite.
> [/COLOR]






No offense but that's beyond overrated



This ones not complete yet....still:


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Savin Me_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACXEfcioCBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 20, 2007)

MORE AMVS . I am having this craving around this time every year


----------



## Chlorine (Nov 20, 2007)

My favourite AMV was called "What I've done".


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto: Everyday [[Finished_ 



]][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTDwoBGVx98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Itadakimasu_all (Nov 22, 2007)

best naruto vs sasuke AMV
Link removed

Great one:
Link removed


----------



## Foretold (Nov 22, 2007)

<>here you go<>


----------



## Shodai (Nov 22, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto: Everyday [[Finished_
> 
> 
> 
> ]][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTDwoBGVx98[/YOUTUBE]





Foretold said:


> What Have You Done?



Both excellent


----------



## Pantera (Nov 22, 2007)

check this one out (its new...just finished it about 40 minutes ago)


What Have You Done?


----------



## Foretold (Nov 23, 2007)

Enjoy
<>here you go<>


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 23, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Enjoy
> <>here you go<>



always lovez your amvs.


-------------
(posts above)
oh yeah, that simple plan amv was posted many times before


----------



## Krossu (Nov 23, 2007)

Naruto My World

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTV9zVDSLuA&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Nov 23, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> always lovez your amvs.




thats two of us


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Shippuuden Amv [Itachi_ 



 ~ Fuck the system][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B_FgNX2KS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 26, 2007)

its called you can't touch us, cant be asked searching for it, its on youtube, just enter its name to find


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Nov 26, 2007)

I like the naruto hell one


----------



## UchihaVengance (Nov 29, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=U8ZL-TxBR7g[/YOUTUBE]

not my amv, but its pretty cool

mind if u guys rate it on youtube or comment??

also 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=3KarmfGZWB4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Dec 2, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj44haCuVV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 2, 2007)

I think I liked rubix's Naruto blame AMV better


----------



## Foretold (Dec 3, 2007)

^Who doesn't, lol

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Damn why won't the youtube things work


----------



## UchihaVengance (Dec 3, 2007)

damn thats a nice amv u picked out foretold


----------



## Levithian (Dec 4, 2007)

*Dead Sakura....music by Rob Zombie.*

*Dead Sakura....music by Rob Zombie

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dREdBH1qWL4[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Bochi (Dec 4, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dREdBH1qWL4[/YOUTUBE]

It's also in my sig.
One of Japanese fans made a Deidara song with his voice. It's hilarious.


----------



## Helix (Dec 4, 2007)

Pure awesome Bochi.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 4, 2007)

Liked the first one , Foretold


----------



## deidara3306 (Dec 8, 2007)

My Vid, comment and rate on youtube if u must


Zenryoku Shounen


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXEFgfpRXjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oOCodilineChanOo (Dec 8, 2007)

*EEEEEEEEEE!*

Best AMV evar...well, in my opinion... And it's even cool if you don't necessarily like the couple (even if I am addicted and believe that there is a 99.9% chance of it happening) NaruHina "Comatose" by Skillet. I LOVE the song, btw. Just look that up at YouTube and see what you think!


----------



## Goom (Dec 9, 2007)

deidara3306 said:


> My Vid, comment and rate on youtube if u must
> 
> 
> _Curry_
> ...



I thought the vid would be a crappy noob amv since you had basically no posts and it was your vid.


But after seeing it I seriously liked it, nice work.


all in all a pretty sick amv


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 9, 2007)

Have either of these two been posted before?


*Spoiler*: _ Shikamaru - Who I Am_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7SjUyLLPac[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _ What I've Done_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xktrdAYqXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 9, 2007)

Both posted before.


----------



## UchihaVengance (Dec 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=tk1nOLlYQUo[/YOUTUBE]

unknown soldier - breaking benjamin


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted before but:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK-4bcRW97g[/YOUTUBE]

Someday- Nickelback


----------



## freakinerd (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## competitionbros (Dec 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke Leave Out All The Rest_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XShFAMYf_w8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DMoneyMyers (Dec 20, 2007)

Some of these are very nice


----------



## katzuka (Dec 20, 2007)

Great AMVs. 

Heres my latest one. I made finished it yesterday. Hope you like it!!

Link removed


----------



## Foretold (Dec 21, 2007)

1. guy love

2. guy love


----------



## Helix (Dec 22, 2007)

I found a good handful of awesome AMVs.

Real
Naruto, Eminem - When I'm Gone

Link removed
Naruto, Naruto - Wind mixed rap songs (pretty well done too)

Link removed
Naruto, Linkikn Park - Easier to Run

Link removed
Naruto, Death Note - 2nd opening 

*[Warning Spoilers for Death Note AMVs if you only been watching Adult Swim]*

Link removed
Death Note, Papa Roach - I Devise My Own Demise

Link removed
Death Note, Senses Fail - Bite to Break The Skin Remix

Link removed
Death Note, X-ray Dog - Cyberworld


----------



## UchihaVengance (Dec 22, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cSqEnFY-r_s[/YOUTUBE]
fallen leaves


----------



## Foretold (Dec 23, 2007)

^ Nice one, I love Billy Talent

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlCHLKoqLT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex (Dec 24, 2007)

Here are some of my faves =)
Phenomenon
The Battle Between Friends
Shikamaru-Who I Am
Whiper of the Beast


----------



## Tirol (Dec 24, 2007)

*Did you catch this vid? funny.*

I've been reading these forums for more than a year now.  Just bothered to sign up because I wanted to pass this vid along. Looks dated, so I have a feeling maybe many of you've seen it before.  I hope not.  i also hope i've posted this on the correct forum.

Link removed

(Naruto comedy AMV)

Cheers all


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, almost. The Video section is really where this should be. More specifically the Naruto amv rec thread. 

Anyway, it's a good vid. Welcome to the forums and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 24, 2007)

That was hilarious. Now gtfo, merry fuckin' Xmas!


----------



## UchihaVengance (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks foretold


----------



## cheatch (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, I been coming here for a while to find good AMV's, and all yours been entertaining

Been a while since last time I made an AMV so here it is

Sasori has a machine head, better than the rest!
[YOUTUBE]vdQAPRgrua0[/YOUTUBE]

BTW, did they ever announce a winner from last year's AMV contest?
this is the AMV i did for that:
[YOUTUBE]HG0Qjl-H94U[/YOUTUBE]

thanks all, keep up the good works


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2007)

This is the best Gaara AMV I have ever seen (when he was bad):

Can't help but wait

I haven't made this AMV


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The Older I Get [SasuIno Story, Part I_ 



][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoXEeYtpipM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyuga Sakashi (Jan 3, 2008)

Naruto Hell-

Alternative_Universe


----------



## Foretold (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty Good 8/10

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfCWn2j1eR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sniping Gun (Jan 4, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ-YyRqQm-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's a treat:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl_NCX6FoHg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## infinite (Jan 6, 2008)

That one is great  thanks


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Jan 6, 2008)

Here.
Best Itachi movie i have ever seen


----------



## Helix (Jan 9, 2008)

This AMV is not Naruto, but I'm going to settle this topic right here. Best AMV EVER!! (At least that's how I feel)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fDFFKkDlZxg[/YOUTUBE]
Youtube Quality may be an issue, but theres a link to download HQ version.


----------



## Goom (Jan 10, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> This AMV is not Naruto, but I'm going to settle this topic right here. Best AMV EVER!! (At least that's how I feel)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fDFFKkDlZxg[/YOUTUBE]
> Youtube Quality may be an issue, but theres a link to download HQ version.



all I can say is WOW.......


----------



## cheatch (Jan 11, 2008)

god that death note amv was so amazing...


----------



## Ayana (Jan 16, 2008)

This is the only existing vid about a certain couple.
Wish by Olivia inspi' Reira (TRAPNEST)

I wish there would be more about this couple.


----------



## Goom (Jan 16, 2008)

AyanaPL said:


> This is the only existing vid about a certain couple.
> Link removed
> 
> I wish there would be more about this couple.



that was pretty bad..... 2/10 

not even sure if that counts as a AMV


----------



## Cair (Jan 16, 2008)

Best I've seen. =\ (which isn't many)

Lol I bet 50+ people have posted this before. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihLVJgvaSGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaSu Luver (Jan 16, 2008)

Dunno why, but I always really liked this.


----------



## Foretold (Jan 17, 2008)

Down with the sickness-Disturbed

Down with the sickness-Disturbed

Down with the sickness-Disturbed

Down with the sickness-Disturbed


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke x Sakura: The Last Chapter_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j335TOB1I_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## elbryan (Jan 20, 2008)

I really like this one of Hell Song by Sum 41. Original was done by rubix89, but i cant seem to find his on youtube anymore.
_Curry_


----------



## Goom (Jan 24, 2008)

sakuras game [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=3Q02VGXJef0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori-puppet#666 (Jan 26, 2008)

I like Memories of the Akatsuki by NekoAngel1.Its somewhere on youtube.Though her remake of it was good as well


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 26, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Here's a treat:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl_NCX6FoHg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Oh my fucking God. That amv is bloody awesome.

Loved it.



ShadowXSSSR said:


> This AMV is not Naruto, but I'm going to settle this topic right here. Best AMV EVER!! (At least that's how I feel)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fDFFKkDlZxg[/YOUTUBE]
> Youtube Quality may be an issue, but theres a link to download HQ version.



Holy shit... That AMV blew me away... Bloody awesome.

But if I had to say, I still think that Jihaku is the best AMV made yet.


*Spoiler*: _ The Devil Was An Angel Too_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr9_gJIxi04[/YOUTUBE]




This is quite a nice AMV, 7-8/10


----------



## NarUchiha121 (Jan 28, 2008)

i would have to say that "naruto hell," is the best naruto amv ever cuz the hell song rules and it shows some of my favorite naruto clips.


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 31, 2008)

more of a flash vid then amv, but its funny

Tap Sum Bong - Russell Peters


----------



## somsuksri (Feb 6, 2008)

The Best Naruto AMV That my like 555+

*Recomment Video*




*All Viedo*


----------



## jennd333 (Feb 7, 2008)

These two are definitely the best naruto amv's ever:

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## SamRH (Feb 10, 2008)

That Death Note AMV was amazing.  When I first saw it I was it utter awe.


Sakura's Game is another great AMV. ;3


----------



## laly (Feb 13, 2008)

I think this one is pretty good.


----------



## Goom (Feb 13, 2008)

these 2 AMVs are really good.



Naruto's left over (sick edits)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whLY_CKb6n8[/YOUTUBE]




Nothing left to lose
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqp_qOOYlzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori-puppet#666 (Feb 16, 2008)

These are the best amv's I've seen with naruto in them
This
This
This
This


----------



## Kiyohime (Feb 16, 2008)

Has anyone posted this yet? It's awesome!

"Phenomenon" Thousand Foot Krutch
by SierraLorna

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-k_mJRzbe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Feb 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa2ONKqbQLo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN4yOTbJz7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## saruichi (Feb 18, 2008)

Ninja of the Night! It's so old but everytime I watch it I laugh so hard.


----------



## SamRH (Feb 18, 2008)

I personally love this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_gaxbt6V3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cheatch (Feb 18, 2008)

saw that one yesterday, very good, I luv Limp Bizkit and wish they come back together^


----------



## Sushi93 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love that video, build a bridge. Its soo cute!


----------



## UchihaVengance (Feb 24, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AYKK_9KdbF0[/YOUTUBE]

right here, right now - fatboy slim

i would like to share this with u guys... its the history of anime.

nice amvs by the way!


----------



## Helix (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Goom (Mar 1, 2008)

Naruto-will you love me (naruto and sakura stuf)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Lhb5JeRyY[/YOUTUBE]




Naruto- transform your self
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc48jyE_g84[/YOUTUBE]




EDIT FOUND A NEW ONE


Falling away from me/ Dying words
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=bur9E5Yd1N4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naruto 90 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi
I want to ask you question

naruto 

he will die in the finally


----------



## Siren (Mar 13, 2008)

NaruSaku SasuSaku goodness 



Watch more of Chappi's vids too!


----------



## youma09 (Mar 15, 2008)

check this one out! 

Naruto [Demon Project] by TheEditorForReal

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeUHi4d6QSE&ftm=18[/YOUTUBE]

personaly i would rate it  9.9/10


----------



## Goom (Mar 15, 2008)

youma09 said:


> check this one out!
> 
> Naruto [Demon Project] by TheEditorForReal
> 
> ...





havent seen a naruto amv this good in a while


EDIT: I started browsing through this guys videos (TheEditorForReal) and I came across this awesome Gaara tribute.  This guy has great vids.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d91UEXt4vfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youma09 (Mar 16, 2008)

here are some more AMVs i enjoyed watching 

made by shinnie04 (check out his channel if u like them  )

Shippuuden Fan Opening/Ending
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kwMbphaF1A&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

Easier To Run
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-g_A28q5EU&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eyeson (Mar 17, 2008)

My all time fav Naruto AMV at this moment is Requem for a Dream remix (Naruto vs Sasuke)

DO THE IMPOSSIBLE!

My other Fav's are in my myspace video's

Rock and a Hard Place "Lee - Garaa"
Heart of the Sand "Garaa" 
Narutrix
Neji vs Naruto "Numb 'LP'"


----------



## eyeson (Mar 17, 2008)

*Here is a more upbeat song that I like..*

DO THE IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Mantta (Mar 17, 2008)

THIS IS THE BEST I'VE EVER SEEN, Nothing gonna ever beat this one!

DO THE IMPOSSIBLE!

Or You can download it here:

Telegrams

Final Conflict is the name.


----------



## Goom (Mar 17, 2008)

Mantta said:


> THIS IS THE BEST I'VE EVER SEEN, Nothing gonna ever beat this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



been posted tons of times .  I recommend you browse through more amvs here cause I take it you haven't seen many.


----------



## Foretold (Mar 18, 2008)

There has been a serious lack of good amvs lately, now i'm even having a hard time trying to find an okay one.

If not here's the link...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol I dont even see competetion bros here anymore.


----------



## Krossu (Mar 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Uzum@ki against the World_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=m_n9o5OD1VY[/YOUTUBE]




EDIT:

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Opening - Zetsubou Billy_ 




Skip the first 26 seconds. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJKy31nCvFw[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Bon Bon Team 7_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTpIEx6dmyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Mar 23, 2008)

Forever alone project

RH Plus


----------



## Foretold (Mar 24, 2008)

Love the song
Link removed


----------



## Goom (Mar 28, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Lol I dont even see competetion bros here anymore.



Tell me about it.  I repped him for a doujin he posted in the BH with a comment asking to post more in this thread.  That was like 1 week ago.......


----------



## Krossu (Mar 31, 2008)

A Perfect Hell
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iUK9H8g5ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## skysnake44 (Apr 8, 2008)

The best one I have seen.

Torchwood


----------



## Foretold (Apr 11, 2008)

REALLY GOOD one here, watch the first one ALL the way

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyz4nkOl3No&feature=PlayList&p=8DC0E6FEC574C3FA&index=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T5AiaAZnY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freakinerd (Apr 22, 2008)

Not a AMV but cool


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 23, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Lol I dont even see competetion bros here anymore.





eh, sorry but I've had a falling out with Naruto and I don't watch as many Naruto amv's as I used to............Hmmm, but I guess I could find some good ones, hold on (if I repost just tell me as I haven't been in the topic for a while).




*Spoiler*: _Naruto; You Gotta Be..._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYM8XtwGOSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Apr 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ufejN31HnQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol competitionbros, i posted the amv you just posted. I heard your going to New York, that must be exciting?


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 23, 2008)

Foretold said:


> Lol competitionbros, i posted the first amv you just posted. I heard your going to New York, that must be exciting?





Yea, I'm looking forward to it....New York is one of the 5 places I've always wanted to go.


----------



## Foretold (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been there a couple of times, too polluted for me My ideal place is anywhere outside the U.S. Anyway have a good trip












Don't go crazy and spend all your money like it did


----------



## Goom (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol... I live in New York in Manhattan.  Make sure to visit time square and the biggest toys r  us in the world lol.  And eat at those vendors=best food in new york. (you might get diarrhea though xp)



the song

warning very serious amv


----------



## Superior (Apr 29, 2008)

Itachi Uchiha Vid

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufejN31HnQI[/YOUTUBE]

Do you like it?


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 1, 2008)

*H.E.B.I Remember the Name*

This AMV is for any true Team HEBI fans out there!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=__Eh8qPjn1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjainSpandex (May 3, 2008)

Don't know if these've been posted yet..But these amv's made me start to like Lee.

and


enjoy =)


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 4, 2008)

Clicky


----------



## Crisp (May 6, 2008)

My most favorite Naruto AMV's are these.

This one here was actually my introduction to "Naruto".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVIvEZO0Ksc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkHPKg6UEs4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo-gb5TeFkE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_gaxbt6V3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 7, 2008)

I never saw the first one for, not bad, although I am not a fan of that music. The second is a good one and I've seen it before. 

The third, just blew my mind away 

And the fourth was just decent.


----------



## Helix (May 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=PPqZtyFMvp8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w4AsVcddmig[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yzx-3AMGLRU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EHuFlIL0wvs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WPO2yYauTPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narurtofan32567 (May 18, 2008)

this


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2008)

lol i love that video


----------



## exiledbloom (May 21, 2008)

i made this one and people seem to think its pretty good (Y)

A Sailor Moon tribute. Naruto get anything this good yet?


----------



## Goom (May 30, 2008)

Shit... I almost had a seizure.

and haven't come into this thread for a long time.  Going to post some amvs.

Link removed


Link removed


Link removed


Link removed


Link removed


Link removed


yeah.... some are better than others.


----------



## Elie_the_best (Jun 1, 2008)

Like I said in the other topic I like this video made by my friend and the second too ^^

this

this


----------



## peterGriffin67 (Jun 6, 2008)

I made this a week ago. I think it's pretty decent if I do say so myself

I bring you Kanky AMV goodness.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jun 7, 2008)

Forum
So emotional. 

Forum
Yorae's amvs are always awesome.

Forum
My favorite character!

Forum
Funny!


----------



## Kuu (Jun 7, 2008)

You probably aren't going to find too many good Naruto AMV's on YouTube unless they have an Org link off to the side in the desc. 

Make sure to turn the volume up at the bottom of the right. o.e

[YOUTUBE]XzKAEBc3lZs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]oyz4nkOl3No[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]wzUFEZ3XwdM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]7oYVOxowVRk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]j335TOB1I_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jun 7, 2008)

I wish people would put the links to the videos instead of the videos themselves. I really want to watch them in Youtube, where there won't be as much lag. If I watch it in people's posts, the videos have lots of lags. I want to watch them in the best quality.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jun 7, 2008)

I wish people would put the links to the videos instead of the videos themselves. I really want to watch them in Youtube, where there won't be as much lag. If I watch it in people's posts, the videos have lots of lag. I want to watch them in good quality (less lag).


----------



## Goom (Jun 10, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> I wish people would put the links to the videos instead of the videos themselves. I really want to watch them in Youtube, where there won't be as much lag. If I watch it in people's posts, the videos have lots of lag. I want to watch them in good quality (less lag).



just click the side of the video.  It will link you to youtube where you can see the comments and all that crap.


----------



## Foretold (Jun 15, 2008)

Source


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 16, 2008)

so many good amvs... too lazy to watch them all - would someone post any good akatsuki AMVs?


----------



## peterGriffin67 (Jun 16, 2008)

Jeff fuh fuh DunHAMMM (dot com!)

..please watch?


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Wrapped_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O03e9pMMPp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2008)

tons of great vids!!


----------



## Foretold (Jun 21, 2008)

love the song

Alternative episode 1 raw


----------



## Hazardous (Jun 26, 2008)

This one is so emotional 

Girl Next Door


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Jul 2, 2008)

i think someone should make a really good AMV to Cold - happens all the time. the ones they have on youtube blow. it should be about naruto and gaara. or gaara and Lee. IMO


----------



## chrisp (Jul 2, 2008)

Where's those that funny that change the song constantly?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL this one:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG9ssM0jPTM[/YOUTUBE]

Well, not... acutally my list of best AMV goes like this:

Naruto (Let Go - Frou Frou )
Animal I have become -by Rubix89/RubixCLU
Naruto (Metal Gear Solid OST)
Naruto The Nobodies.
Naruto "Meant to Live"

Most of these AMV have been deleted on youtube... at least the links I had.


----------



## Asriel (Jul 4, 2008)

ALL of Kadal/Kuehsy's AMVs are the best:

Kakashi Gaiden
Sasuke & Itachi - Love & Truth
Akatsuki Opening (High School Rumble)

However, I like these too:
Akatsuki Opening
Storying on the 4th Hokage


----------



## Adoniteking (Jul 15, 2008)

soulnova said:


> LOL this one:



LMAO! that video was really great!!! sakura was a guy 

Anyways this is my new vid...and it has naruto in it....guys what do you think?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's the ultimate Naruto Techno AMV (WARNING: Not for those who are prone to epilepsy. I am dead serious.)


----------



## freakinerd (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Aug 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]1ITBNd6Oe_8[/YOUTUBE]
This one always gets me T__T


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 27, 2008)

Not really a Naruhina fan or Sasusaku type of person but this song was good with it.


----------



## UchihaSasuke137 (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the one of the best AMV's I've seen, although the quality is a bit bad because of Youtube, the video is really good! It's centered around Shippuuden Sakura, and the song is _Ruslana_, or *Wild Energy *.

Here's the link -


----------



## Proman (Sep 3, 2008)

FANGASM! 
Song: Until the Day I die (this one's actually good)

FANGASM!
What I've Done


----------



## Goom (Sep 14, 2008)

Youtube
my faceless half


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TALgEi4BpuI[/YOUTUBE]

Stupid sakura project 3...come on, you ppl shld watch this, it's gold.


----------



## Goom (Sep 15, 2008)

Nejifangirl said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TALgEi4BpuI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Stupid sakura project 3...come on, you ppl shld watch this, it's gold.



wth did i just witness


----------



## oregano (Sep 30, 2008)

well, I build a site just to view naruto music videos here, easy browsing and fun. you might find your favorite, though!


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Sep 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzXdK99HQgw[/YOUTUBE]
And this one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba1ZSHH_60I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Oct 7, 2008)

Natsume Yuujinchou PV 3 raw

Natsume Yuujinchou PV 3 raw

Natsume Yuujinchou PV 3 raw


----------



## peterGriffin67 (Oct 7, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Goom (Oct 12, 2008)

NaruSaku - Victims of Love

quite good


----------



## SsK (Oct 13, 2008)

*Naruto themes*

very much caracters if you have acount please comment..
or rate..love sasuke while whistling a song


----------



## Un??mmon (Oct 13, 2008)

I know this really isn't a AMV but when I first saw this it blew me away. you gotta see it (I don't know who made this so don't ask)
while whistling a song


----------



## sasusin (Oct 14, 2008)

1-The Rivalry 

2-My World 

(click to view)


I really love it >o<


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, youtube deleted my True Lies, if you still want it download it here......


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 23, 2008)

ahaha , yeah true lies was personally one of my favorite ones


----------



## cheatch (Oct 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]8FyU_DahWlo[/YOUTUBE]

This is my favorite Halloween Naruto AMV


----------



## Undead (Oct 27, 2008)

Guys, PLEASE watch this if you liked Asuma sensei. This is SAD. 
this


----------



## i7DeadlySins (Oct 28, 2008)

Rin Toshite Shigure - _Disco Flight_


Best ive ever seen :3

Naruto vs Sasuke

Amazing! :3 :3 :3


----------



## kandiman1224 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love this one-Naruto vs. Neji
song-smothered by spineshank
Golden Angels group act


----------



## MonkeyAmvs (Nov 14, 2008)

Heres some cool ones

Naruto and Bleach (naruto rocklee, ichigo, bald dude) powerups
http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPJ7Ch7yEa4&feature=related

Naruto Vs Orochi
http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPJ7Ch7yEa4&feature=related

Enjoy Theres other good Amvs on that account too


----------



## happykid112399 (Dec 2, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## happykid112399 (Dec 2, 2008)

Naruto Vs Sasuke
Link removed

but this is the best
Link removed


----------



## Libra (Dec 9, 2008)

I would have chosen the Youtube selection, that shows the videos.  But it doesn't seem to work for me lately. *Sigh* I will figure it out though.  But the plus side, is that when you click on the link you can look at the videos in High Quality, well, most of them.  If not, they are still good to watch without the HQ.  

I have a lot of Naruto AMVs to list!  

*Shattered (SasuSaku) By: kheartsterra*
this

This is a fantastic video.  The user uses the English Dub well in this.  There are plenty of lovely effects in this, and they are used very properly.  It can be sad for some people.  A great SasuSaku video.  I think even the best.

*Mannequin (SasoSaku) By: ChildeAtHeart17*
this

This is a wonderfully performed video.  I loved some of the uses of the Manga in the video.  Also, how it ends is great!  I think it is the best SasoSaku video I have seen, so far.

*Over You By: Stainlesssnight*
this

This video is a Anti-SasuSaku tribute, leaning towards Sakura.  I love the whole thing, from beginning, to end!  The song fits Sasuke and Sakura's situation perfectly, the video goes along with the beats of the song.  

*Akatsuki - How to save a life By: sahlar1*
this

This AMV is a tribute to all the Akatsuki members and them being in teams, while 'caring' about each other.  It is a some how, sweet, and great video.  With a good amount of effects to add into the mix.  I love this video, I hope you do too!  There is going to be some spoilers from Manga for some people, because this is dedicated to each team and some of the member's deaths.

*Akatsuki All To Blame By: MeTaLLiCa830*
this

This is I believe the best Akatsuki AMV I have seen, or will ever see.  She makes them look like a band, it's awesome!  I love the effects in, it makes it very, well, effective.  I really suggest to watch this AMV! 

*Akatsuki/Sakura - Whispers in the dark By: sahlar1*
this

This is the best AkatSaku AMV I have, and will, ever see.  I can't help it I love it when Sakura is paired with an Akatsuki member.  This is pretty much AkatSaku Crackness, that will get anyone high!  Especially fans like me!

Well, I think that is it...  for now.


----------



## happykid112399 (Dec 13, 2008)

this video is the one without ino. I don't hell know where is the nice MV of this feauturing Ino and Sakura loving Sasuke but they really don't know who really is Sasuke. but it doesn't matter


----------



## xgylex (Dec 14, 2008)

Link removed
Shown to me by a friend, I liked as I have the heavier taste in music that no so many share.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 14, 2008)

Shattered AMV with SasuSaku was impressive.
Although I am not a fan of Naruto Dub, that AMV was amazing. While music played, characters spoke in the background, and it wasn't japanese, so I could understand it.

Props to a good find 
+ rep


----------



## freakinerd (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Thug Life (Jan 22, 2009)

a Wii in a box This is a sasuke amv with the song the point of no return by immortal technique. Unlike most other raps this actually fits well for an amv, its probably the sikkest amv ive seen. If you like sasuke and/or rap then i reccomend you watch it.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 24, 2009)

(manga spoilers)
Link removed

I think this was meant to be a fan ending, the youtube poster obviously isn't the author.. if anyone knows where this was originally posted let me know please


----------



## tdsuchiha (Jan 25, 2009)

insane111 said:


> (manga spoilers)
> Silvermateus
> 
> I think this was meant to be a fan ending, the youtube poster obviously isn't the author.. if anyone knows where this was originally posted let me know please




yeah the authors original video is here

Silvermateus


----------



## tdsuchiha (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont know if this has been posted before ...But great AMV , one of my favs...

Mentor Occupational Hazard

Anime music video link...


----------



## harunosakura8 (Jan 26, 2009)

*my fav amvs of naruto*

these are my favs
sasusaku..get over it(i hate dis couple now)
this

narusaku...love and fairytales(i luv dis couple)
this


----------



## Friday (Feb 3, 2009)

I doubt this one has been posted..

Well it's my own creation and I posted it on the animemusicvideos website and I guess someone downloaded it and uploaded it. And it got more comments than when I originally posted it on my own youtube channel.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZZ025yxfg[/YOUTUBE]

Looking at it now I gotta admit, it aint THAT bad because most videos made back then didn't have so many flashy things in them. I sucked at transitions though. It inspires me to make a new AMV though.


----------



## calebchidori (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought the best one is the Haku tribute by far, but the "faint" amv is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Bellium (Feb 23, 2009)

*wow*

Wow, I made this thread sooooo long ago, just came back from years of being away and it has this many posts. Awesome.


----------



## ExAzrael (Feb 24, 2009)

This is awesome


----------



## Bellium (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for the vid ExAzrael!


----------



## AnimeKingZORO (Mar 8, 2009)

how about this AMV

Link removed

The Ultimate Itachi Tribute [FINISHED]

i really think it's cool  

Awesome


----------



## freakinerd (Mar 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnPnG1tErDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akumaru13 (Mar 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbY5GNiH_HY[/YOUTUBE]

This would have to be my all time favorite, since it shows what the Akatsuki are, of course womanizers.


----------



## Soul (Mar 18, 2009)

This one is amazing; I don't know if this one is posted, but I will put the link anyway xD

Thanks for the candy


----------



## Ohmek (Mar 19, 2009)

TheYellowFlash10 said:


> This one is amazing; I don't know if this one is posted, but I will put the link anyway xD
> 
> Thanks for the candy



Only a million freaking times.


This one is pretty good imo.
[YOUTUBE]jG2iq-jURIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (Mar 21, 2009)

sorry if it's a repost, but damn this is good


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't been here in months so I WILL be posting some reposts, fair warning.



*Spoiler*: _Could this be out of line (hitsusasuhina)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYEnmHdE8to&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _RRPT vs. Krofry_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8DKT5-dRGg&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _Koi_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr7VP7_qwBc&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _UNKNOWN SOLDIER_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2dTj0RH_bs&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Mar 24, 2009)

Enough of all these emotional amv, here is a great rock lee tribute. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4SWj_FxsMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChokingHalos (Apr 5, 2009)

Naruto AMV - Colors


----------



## RedHead (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/ghCwoHGObCk&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/ghCwoHGObCk&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mai♥ (May 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyz4nkOl3No[/YOUTUBE]

So awsome


----------



## Ohmek (May 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]emgr6O0ybEk[/YOUTUBE]

amazing


----------



## krome (Jun 1, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyz4nkOl3No[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So awsome



^ I love this one. 

crime


----------



## novayoga (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a cosplay not am amv...but the topic says "fan video's.....as such" .. so...*shruggs* 

I thought it was pretty hilarious XD

Naruto Chapter 450 Predictions Thread


----------



## mobalglaple (Jun 5, 2009)

Umm... Here


----------



## Franky (Jun 5, 2009)

The one with Luffy kicking Naruto's ass


----------



## Kali95 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyz4nkOl3No[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So awsome



+1, that was incredibly good


----------



## ChokingHalos (Jun 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoizmhMOdes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 10, 2009)

ChokingHalos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoizmhMOdes[/YOUTUBE]



This one was awsome till the audio got swapped. Think the re-edited one was posted a page back.


----------



## Chev (Jun 10, 2009)

I've always liked this one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTg6SK1BHRw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rac585 (Jun 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]XbUeZI147hU[/YOUTUBE]

This one, and some other one of Naruto going 4 tails, and shooting off his hyper beam to...

[YOUTUBE]YnfFTVjRpLI[/YOUTUBE]

 this song.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 10, 2009)

This is by far the best Naruto AMV but since I'm sure it has already been posted, I only wanted to ask if anyone has any download links (good quality)?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZt_8Oy7BPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megumi (Jun 10, 2009)

It's an MEP but it's brilliantly done. Good song choice, the scenes are intense and the effects are very good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qAZAiZ5cT8[/YOUTUBE]

And this AMV is just plain awesome. It's just one of the most hilarious AMV's I have seen. It never fails to put a smile on my face.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6-LD2ZDH60​[/YOUTUBE][/CENTER]


----------



## Foshiz (Jun 10, 2009)

Kali95 said:


> +1, that was incredibly good



agreed.

10char


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 11, 2009)

Fetus said:


> And this AMV is just plain awesome. It's just one of the most hilarious AMV's I have seen. It never fails to put a smile on my face.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6-LD2ZDH60[/CENTER][/YOUTUBE][/CENTER]



Lmao, +reps for you


----------



## Megumi (Jun 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a34KVB3uXao[/YOUTUBE]

Can someone say brilliant? This AMV was so well done. Love the song, the effects were amazing, to say the least and it looks like it had actually happened in the Anime. It's THAT good. I recommend it to anyone, whether your a fan of Sakura/Kakuzu/Hidan or not. It's just to good to not look at.​


----------



## mobalglaple (Jun 20, 2009)

awesomeness:

here


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 24, 2009)

Megumi said:


> It's an MEP but it's brilliantly done. Good song choice, the scenes are intense and the effects are very good.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qAZAiZ5cT8[/YOUTUBE]​




That was enjoyable       I've noticed there are quite a few good amv's from this arc made.  Well most of them are MEPs.​


----------



## ChokingHalos (Jun 25, 2009)

Sad Vid..


----------



## Anberlina (Jun 26, 2009)

1. My World
2. Seizure of Power
3. Ninja Of The Night


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 26, 2009)

I like this one for the variety of characters used
Right now Ricky Rubio is negociating with Minnesota to leave the team in a ''sign and trade'' and with New York for them to sign him.

This one has nice effects and smooth transitions
Right now Ricky Rubio is negociating with Minnesota to leave the team in a ''sign and trade'' and with New York for them to sign him.

This amv also includes clips from a real music video. It's nice how the put it together
Right now Ricky Rubio is negociating with Minnesota to leave the team in a ''sign and trade'' and with New York for them to sign him.

Nice pairing peace vid
Right now Ricky Rubio is negociating with Minnesota to leave the team in a ''sign and trade'' and with New York for them to sign him.

Sorry if any of these has been posted before


----------



## Akumaru13 (Jun 26, 2009)

A parody of an ending featuring Akatsuki, and I actually found it cute in a few ways.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_OBUo7zkbA[/YOUTUBE]

Another fanmade opening
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWKNJUaLKRA[/YOUTUBE]

An Akatsuki MEP, love the song they used.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_8QAzZadR8[/YOUTUBE]

Amv for Deidara fans
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfOdbio-qfo[/YOUTUBE]

No awesome effects but it's hilarious
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rXsLnykqlQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megumi (Jun 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5KDA0myXCw[/YOUTUBE]

Love this AMV with all of my heart, I could watch it over and over.​


----------



## yurioh17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi i have a question for you guys.me and a friend are competing in a
Amv contest.But to win one of our ather videos must have the most views on youtube.could you please find it in youre hearts to watch a little bit of it.You dont have to watch the whole video.just a second...

from one anime fan to another...
Link removed


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuPsud0X6Wo&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

It's not the best I've seen, but it is my favorite.


----------



## AAGAJA (Jul 3, 2009)

Booda8oo


----------



## mrmononoke4444 (Jul 5, 2009)

*I found it last year, still one of the best imo*

Full Metal Brotherhood Episode 14


----------



## Tabbycosplay (Jul 15, 2009)

*My Awesome Naruto Sims 2 Vids*

Hey everyone this is The Tabbycosplay from youtube and I would like ya'll all to check out my Naruto Sims 2 vids. If you havn't heard of me before (which is shocking) then basically if you like Naruto and like playing The Sims 2 then imagine them mixed together with awesome music and graphics. 
So please check them out and if you have a youtube account then please subscribe. 

*The 2009 Anime Battle Of The Bands Sims 2 style*
Ho boy.

*Naruto and Hinata Bring Me To Life Sims 2 style*
Ho boy.

*Sasuke vs Itachi "I hate Everything About" Sims 2 style*
Ho boy.


----------



## tapsiloglog (Jul 17, 2009)

does anybody have a link (either stream or download) to the original and un-edited videos? the music of the videos got blocked.. i want to see the original ones please.. not some re-edited crap. thanks to anybody who could show me. +reps are all that i couuld give back. 



Mai♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyz4nkOl3No[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So awsome



--



Ohmek said:


> [YOUTUBE]emgr6O0ybEk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> amazing


----------



## Masako zX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Rate my AMV!!!*

Hey guys im kinda new to all this can you please check out my AMV and tell me what you think  



the videos are all created by me btw


----------



## Foretold (Aug 20, 2009)

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)

More accurate song

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)


----------



## Jagon Fox (Aug 31, 2009)

this one's pretty funny. its not mine for the record, most of the mouth movements look like they match and anko and temari's parts are a riot


Powerful uchihas could defeat Pain easily, logically speaking.


----------



## digital sharingan (Aug 31, 2009)

Jagon Fox said:


> this one's pretty funny. its not mine for the record, most of the mouth movements look like they match and anko and temari's parts are a riot
> 
> 
> Ussop



hahahhahahaha nice...


----------



## Schatten (Sep 7, 2009)

My favorite AMVs are these, I think:

Hellsing

Hellsing

this



I hope, you like them, too


Oh, I forgot the best :

Hellsing


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 7, 2009)

The one in my sig. Made by one of our fellow posters.


----------



## Schatten (Sep 7, 2009)

I found a nother cool video a minute ago:

but it isn?t finished!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzlDAIDd8Qw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foretold (Sep 25, 2009)

What will Mizukage think when she sees Naruto?

What will Mizukage think when she sees Naruto?

What will Mizukage think when she sees Naruto?

What will Mizukage think when she sees Naruto?

What will Mizukage think when she sees Naruto?


----------



## Aleeight (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with all the videos posted before as well. 
Some other favorites are:
Phenomenon by Premonition Studios
007 Vegita's Final conflict
AuN - Zetsumo(Naruto, Hamasaki - Game)
Naruto - Yours To Hold by Blazing Badger
Some Sasuke video called "Regrets"
And a Lee tribute video to the song Rock Fist


----------



## Kage (Oct 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7306lcuhVY&feature=PlayList&p=A72DF5CE8EED493C&index=0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjoTFZDND-g&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O_m5OmCRgk&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_EMJy2pgqc&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21LqEeS4ykw&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## syrup (Oct 3, 2009)

So many BS relationship vids; especially sasunaru.


----------



## Kage (Oct 3, 2009)

^ can't be helped. i don't browse through youtube often enough to find a lot of well done gen vids. the ones i posted have been brought to my attention elsewhere. 

plus, don't hate


----------



## syrup (Oct 3, 2009)

kageneko said:


> ^ can't be helped. i don't browse through youtube often enough to find a lot of well done gen vids. the ones i posted have been brought to my attention elsewhere.
> 
> plus, don't hate



Didn't mean just the ones you posted; meant people make to many relationship ones instead of other meaningful ones overall


----------



## Kage (Oct 3, 2009)

syrup said:


> Didn't mean just the ones you posted; meant people make to many relationship ones instead of other meaningful ones overall



lol i know. pairs are just more fun to work with i guess D:

this one has probably already been posted but it's one of the only really good gen vids i know of.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5GwQn6kMJI[/YOUTUBE]

oh yeah this one too
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_yNuIR78zU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## syrup (Oct 3, 2009)

kageneko said:


> lol i know. pairs are just more fun to work with i guess D:
> 
> this one has probably already been posted but it's one of the only really good gen vids i know of.
> 
> ...



Thanks but already got first one and have gungrave vid of other song =D (one of fav amvs ever)


----------



## orbit011 (Nov 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r3MXN7A9K0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDE1NjKJ7Lw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY3w8Azz6Nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Devil (Nov 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhuHO1AFVdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3LSgXOr20g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## giorgiuchiha (Nov 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD1MFDLMzoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kona1990 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think my favorit will be this here :
Kuchiyose no Jutsu
Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Snakes (Only with Armless Orochimaru)

I just love the amvs from Miko or G4nxxta


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 22, 2009)

You won't regret watching this.


----------



## Gaara (Nov 24, 2009)

I remember one that was absuoluetly amazing. The song was by a german band called Ramestein. But I can't for the life of me remember the name of the AMV. It was during the Haku arc.


----------



## Garudo (Nov 24, 2009)

I find this one today! It's amazing. 
[YOUTUBE]GYpWibB8rMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2y7YEUWh5s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUg07wk3WKA[/YOUTUBE]

Or

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuCKFRjmjwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome Naruto vs. Pain MMV:


----------



## Akatou (Nov 24, 2009)

Most probably been posted one thousand times already...but they're so good, I hope it doesn't matter 

watch the whole thing:
Punch.

and
Punch.


Both of them...  
So beautiful.


----------



## Dei (Dec 26, 2009)

All videos by Mightuchaaan and Raixaz2: )


----------



## RaikiriSasuke (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine is the one I made called "Before Naruto Forgets" it has perfect scenes and beats.


----------



## wolvenSF (Jan 7, 2010)

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=441510

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=441510

check it out...


----------



## Helix (Jan 8, 2010)

wolvenSF said:


> http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=441510check it out...



The choice of music for that video... 

Not really the best; at least, not in terms of this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpUyrf7KBBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zan (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## mrsticky005 (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to make some pretty cool MMVs. I used Windows Movie Maker so they weren't
as good as someone using Sony Vegas but they were still good. Though now Movie Maker
fails when ever I make a movie. Gah!


----------



## e v o (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to a naruto AMV using the song "Finished Symphony (Soundtrack Edit) by Hybrid?  Been driving me crazy.  Thanks!


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 15, 2010)

What, you're looking for a specific vid or just a good vid with that song?


----------



## e v o (Jan 15, 2010)

it was a specific video that was posted on a blog or a fansub page (can't really remember).  I looked at amv.org, youtube, but couldn't find anything.  Just wondering if anybody remembers it.


----------



## kakashi'sgirl (Jan 15, 2010)

this one has been done to death i know but... its still cool:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYvuU8a605A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
and this one too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awtO1wCouoI[/YOUTUBE]

sasuke: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ1n3ZosqVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Avianna (Feb 21, 2010)

in this section


----------



## uselessbull361 (Feb 21, 2010)

This is one of my favs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2y7YEUWh5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dante (Feb 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj0cu9jntzI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RynSgOIWToY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1By7KQiEOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Feb 27, 2010)

I stumbled across an interesting one with who else but... Blackstar 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFrgnKK8j7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dante (Mar 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxUlYCfPdt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rasendori836 (Mar 12, 2010)

Chinese Naruto its a vid of naruto's most epic moments song new divide


----------



## shinigami dune (Mar 16, 2010)

I really enjoyed that sasuke vs. killer bee one.


----------



## misunderstoodninjaluvr2 (Mar 31, 2010)

this is one of my favs 
Here

absolutely amazing


----------



## Helix (Apr 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W41R7qyZ2M&playnext_from=TL&videos=nweasnyfKPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jux (Apr 9, 2010)

vegita 007's final conflict:


----------



## narutogeass (Apr 26, 2010)

look below ^_^


----------



## narutogeass (Apr 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k62XM8LFTJo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Pw8o-txVA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-MDjrdmAXg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0flw15rs88[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2v4eYA-PAc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG0m8c4buzA[/YOUTUBE]
they are all great


----------



## roysmith27 (Apr 30, 2010)

Interesting thread just saw some best  video of the Naruto  they are awesome.Well Best Naruto i had seen is :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkHPKg6UEs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DobeTeme (May 11, 2010)

*Some of my favorites.*

Link removed 
Tears of Friendship.  AMAZING!
Link removed  
The Realms of Possibilities. AWESOME!
http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGTMsdNEbSA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0 
Frontline. GREAT!


Very good music, you should check them out, won't be disappointed.
Sorry if others have posted these before, and I missed them.
I saw a few other of my favorites already posted and didn't see these.
So, Here ya go.


----------



## Jonghyun (May 30, 2010)

(Teru♥ here in NF)
 (NishiBi here in NF)
 (kesidiii here in NF)



These users' videos.

:33

I look up to them so much, being another AMV-maker as well.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (May 31, 2010)

this is mine and it's the best one i've seen....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW5TjfRyL5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spigy (Jun 1, 2010)

well then you haven't seen much


----------



## Bloo (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine got banned on youtube. But it was called Itachi vs. Sasuke Final Showdown(Start Again)


----------



## NarutoPokesHinata (Jun 1, 2010)

Naruto Themepack funny sasuke I love it
Naruto Themepack sasuke says a dirtyword O lol XD


----------



## impuls (Jun 6, 2010)

here tthats it Naruto Themepack


----------



## Horan (Jun 10, 2010)

This has been my favorite Naruto AMV for 2 years now. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoizmhMOdes


----------



## Helix (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Shippochan (Jun 15, 2010)

Whack A Mole

One of the best. Sorry for my large sig.


----------



## itamiXjojishi (Jun 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9HBQ9pcJlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 25, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> This has been my favorite Naruto AMV for 2 years now.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoizmhMOdes



This is a great one, i must admit.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Jul 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXqrADKfYYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nikotiini (Jul 10, 2010)

I haven't really seen any good Naruto amvs. But one I liked was called Garra Vs. Kimimaro but it got deleted. I liked the song and it fitted pretty well the almost unedited fight.

I didn't find any other AMV topic for other animes even with search so if you don't mind here is my all time favourite amv which was a finalist in anime expo 2009 amv competition.

[YOUTUBE]ar6tTD1WCTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arc (Jul 10, 2010)

1. 
She does amvs around various themes and characters. She does some yaoi and some yuri.


2. 
*Spoiler*: _warning, sexual content_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5TtHeU41Bg&playnext_from=TL&videos=WQBD0sRPyOk[/YOUTUBE]



Just found this. Crazy what you can do with editing 
Sasuke was :S though.

3.
*Spoiler*: _Short sweet narusasu mmv I came across that made me lol_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulg7tRR5ZZY&playnext_from=TL&videos=NJ0h3QmkkuI[/YOUTUBE]



I don't look at amv's much.

4.
*Spoiler*: _This was the first I saw (except one but that's a different story) It really set a standard._ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB5sDCElqW8&playnext_from=TL&videos=Ox8EnI_Ap1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shippochan (Jul 27, 2010)

Out of the ones that I've seen, I'd have to say Toushi. Fantastic.


----------



## gaaraXmatsuriandnejiten (Jul 31, 2010)

I love the song She's in love with the boy by Trisha Yearwood


----------



## KunaiBlade (Sep 18, 2010)

It's in my sig.


----------



## Deternal (Oct 8, 2010)

NarutoPokesHinata said:


> JediJaina funny sasuke I love it
> JediJaina sasuke says a dirtyword O lol XD



I love them!


----------



## Aiku (Oct 8, 2010)

JediJaina

JediJaina

JediJaina

JediJaina

JediJaina

All these videos are made by: kesidiii

She makes the best videos ever. c:


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Oct 17, 2010)

http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=coy3ynRVFVQ



http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE



http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE


http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE

http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE

I like these 5.


Oh and this one. Its really good.

http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 17, 2010)

Aiku said:


> http:
> //www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE
> 
> http:
> ...



there are far more better amvmakers... subscribers doesn't measure the length of it 

the leader of all akatsuki amvmaker is the owner of the video http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE

all the participants of this mep http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE
are the pure kickass amvmakers of all in youtube.. but kesidiii is quite good, but she more fits pairing, 

but if you're trying to look for akatsuki. you can dig up all those participants including my favorite mightuuu and sahlar that msi mep..


and

here http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE

http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE


they are all girls...


and some more awesome vid I'll share

http:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVfu0BI8OE

others. but they just stop due to hating youtube for copyright like my friend,


----------



## TeaCup (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been browsing these forums for a few months now but haven't really been compelled to create an account until I stumbled upon this thread... 

Some pretty good vids in here, however I didn't see my fav mentioned (granted I only read the first 5 and the last 3 or so....it must have been brought up at some point o_O)

Buy WOW Gold

It tends to get some hate b/c it has so many views and there arent too many advanced effects...simplicity ftw. Unless they are done by an editing pro most amvs I see either have effects that clash with the artistry of the anime or the vid is overedited like crazy.


----------



## oron95 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow this AMV so Good !
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUlrRT01aLc[/YOUTUBE]
if not working : Link removed


----------



## RudeMcRude (Dec 8, 2010)

This one is freaking awesome!
(In my opinion)
Darkness


----------



## Antdawg (Jan 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKu9LdDPULE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## levelboy360 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## TNC (Feb 13, 2011)

imo
Link removed


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMtbplem4Hs[/YOUTUBE]

Link removed

Link removed

The last two don't have embedding. Such a crime


----------



## Vei (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yZXJFeIEcik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Empathy (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFH5Ux5aupk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUmw4zJKBoI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzKAEBc3lZs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPjPWMJFijY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Feb 26, 2011)

Yahiko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUmw4zJKBoI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



YES
This is my favorite Naruto video of all time.


----------



## oronx1995 (Mar 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhq0YBUO10Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJHp-FyMdd4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ0DnLwRyjg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIQ0-YjUlec&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
oOoSithoOo surely is subscribed. :WOW




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmq-0SaMxqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Duck (Apr 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpP8GS4yAv0[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llvBrWRK3-w[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm-wdJn5rJY[/YOUTUBE]




These are so far my favourite..! Hope you enjoy


----------



## AlphaRooster (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been meaning to post this for a long time. By my friend SD. Made it, wrote it, and yep ..sang it.

[youtube="GDYbC_gauEk"]Oh' Sasuke[/youtube]


----------



## Black Duck (Apr 5, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> I've been meaning to post this for a long time. By my friend SD. Made it, wrote it, and yep ..sang it.
> 
> [youtube="GDYbC_gauEk"]Oh' Sasuke[/youtube]



That's so brilliant!! "..it felt kinda gay.." Awesome work, i love it!


----------



## Empathy (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPZ3zJve78I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUmw4zJKBoI[/YOUTUBE]
Freaking amazing.


----------



## KameoDash (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is the best AMV I have seen
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A01XGczHIk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Empathy (Apr 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0VAMIO4Wgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 22, 2011)

12


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Apr 22, 2011)

This: 12 6tails part is awesome

n' this: Link removed

Just awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxNgn1WqeVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## taiyo (Apr 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ7SYJtK0Os[/YOUTUBE]

I just think this one's beautiful. And oddly enough, I think it can even match on a platonic level. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lFQ6ShjoK4[/YOUTUBE]

Brotherly love.


----------



## Boradis (Apr 26, 2011)

Below is the single most amazing fan work I've ever seen. The animation and voice work were all done completely from scratch, only the music is borrowed from the show. It contains spoilers for upcoming anime episodes, and also expands upon them greatly.

I had nothing to do with it, I just think it deserves as much exposure as possible. Regardless of what you think of their original ideas (such as the opening music which I didn't care for) just remember they they wrote, choreographed and animated it themselves, and got friends to voice the characters, just so they could see this one fight. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcvREm6m_Ds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KingCrab (May 27, 2011)

*Pretty good with a nice song to boot*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3dS8o6JDac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## killa NOPH (Jun 19, 2011)

I really like this one, mainly because I made it.
[YOUTUBE]92r0GA6mx-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Antdawg (Jul 13, 2011)

I really like this one. Though it could have ended better lol...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkiMoamVfk4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 13, 2011)

Naruto - Already Over


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJfzrO2len0[/YOUTUBE]

Old school Kakashi


----------



## z3g4 (Jul 13, 2011)

This shikamaru AMV is my all time favorite

Shragle


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DarkSpring (Jul 28, 2011)

I still think whisper of the beast was the best, just really artistic imo


----------



## Kanki (Aug 3, 2011)

Black Duck said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm-wdJn5rJY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> These are so far my favourite..! Hope you enjoy



That's amazing! Best AMV I've ever seen by a mile.


----------



## Violence (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUmw4zJKBoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgy6tpD_tbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ankit (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPvt1ZYe8qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 12, 2011)

I laugh at all vidoes... and the fact I won't look through 74 pages to see if mine is posted. This is the best naruto AMV ever,


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 13, 2011)

I found the song Breath to make an awesome song depicting Sasuke and Itachi, through Sasuke's POV before discovering the truth. There's a vid that I like with this song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1EwWKZb5Pg[/YOUTUBE]

But I still don't think it captured what I thought the song meant between Sasuke and Itachi, so I "made my own" AMV kinda. More of a MMV, using parts of the manga that coincide with each line(s), and so linked those pictures to the lines that I thought fit.

If you wanna take a look and see if it fits well, probably best to use the Orange skin, to tell where one link ends and the other begins.














Is it over yet, in my head?
















Is it over yet? Let me in



I know that I can find
A fire in your eyes
I'm going all the way
Get away, please




Cause I will be the. Death. Of. You.












Also...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUpa3rwNiE4&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

Posted the link to this here before. They finally embedded it


----------



## Pig Money (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Imamember (Nov 13, 2011)

Pain vs Naruto at its best

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7KZN0mGngw&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 25, 2011)

Naruto Shippuuden in 10 minutes!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0hPCOQ_OO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narsha (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqFCkDRCyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RussianBerserk (Jan 1, 2012)

The very best Naruto Shippuden AMV fight by Ichigonono
Link removed


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is my absolute favorite 

[YOUTUBE]-OvnmyZv4ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Summers (Feb 7, 2012)

DarkSpring said:


> I still think whisper of the beast was the best, just really artistic imo



Same here, I think there were 2 others that came close but I forgot them. Showing they only barely got close to its level since I dont remember them.


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Feb 9, 2012)

Like dudes I barely ever post or lurk here so if this was posted here than plz FORGIVE MEH! 

but if not...HOLY SHIT U GAIZ I THOUGHT THIS WAS FREAKING AWESOME!! :33

THIS VID U GAIZ THIS VID RITE HURR!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy3SR6bJj1o[/YOUTUBE]

so cannot wait for part 2!!


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mCDa7HL8lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tehyellowflash (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuQEetW05ig[/YOUTUBE]

^My fave


----------



## Spock (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Kuthebayo (Feb 21, 2012)

I've seen quite a few but my fave is: 

Already Over
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDrAC8-daCA[/YOUTUBE]

The Path of Hope
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XogjvCXFZ7M[/YOUTUBE]

And stumbled across a really good Minato and Kushina tribute: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTKyWdJ0iXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 23, 2012)

New favourite [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDhht1sbn7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yours7ruly (Feb 25, 2012)

Ch.168

This is one of my favorites, it doesn't have a lot of views cause my friend just made it. But it is great, give it a go!


----------



## Newter (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1fTu3fiaWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dominus (Sep 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKHhFZLK3Hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NagatoandPain (Sep 13, 2012)

HERE


----------



## Dominus (Sep 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS6ZNhLHvto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## phoenix uzumaki (Oct 15, 2012)

jiraiya and orochimaru  dance for gangnam style and naruto moon walking here:
157


----------



## Revolution (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Dominus (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbMROjUPpgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokocchi (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Manga spoilers_ 



[YOUTUBE]m1NlqMprWnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hokage418 (Nov 17, 2012)

*My favorite Naruto vid!! Art, Music and funny RAP!!*

"We came to an agreement"


----------



## Kurokocchi (Nov 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]5K2vezNDJmM[/YOUTUBE]




This editor is just fantastic at amvs:


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 29, 2012)

It's kinda lame but I like it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUh2ZOYeA1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## back.2.life (Dec 4, 2012)

Greetings, 

I was inspired by an AMV. So I made one myself.

Please enjoy 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTliyMuiWdo[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 23, 2013)

*Tsunade: Holding a heart*

This is not my video! But I wanted to share it with everyone.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtfsCB6SzDE&list=LLd2KKJWhd7Lx12Fk9p6ukqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaname1 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have quite a few amvs to share  
take a look at my signature  hope you can enjoy some of them!


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (Mar 30, 2013)

These are beautiful!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sdjF99aG7U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NyIozvuZpZQ[/YOUTUBE]

Company's version

Company's version


----------



## RFujinami (May 19, 2013)

Some Classic AMVs:

Ninja of the Night:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td9avGHjm8U[/YOUTUBE]

The Narutrix:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26vQ3FlV7GA[/YOUTUBE]

The Hell Song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DUc3QcFDd4[/YOUTUBE]

Naruto's World
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCxHp0vYvmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrumAn (Jul 26, 2013)

Madara trailer:


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Feb 21, 2014)

*This is the best naruto AMV i have ever seen*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K2vezNDJmM/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kadu (Feb 21, 2014)

I cried manly tears today.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 21, 2014)

Very old AMV and pretty well known. It's very good but there are better Naruto AMVs out there


----------



## Revolution (Feb 23, 2014)

Gregzanimationz1 did a few that are unforgetable


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]D9sNJZW31VA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]TEsX0Po_g7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fox91 (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]q3XaAkViKF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## uzumakinaruto329 (Jul 28, 2014)

Link removed
This is my first, not the best, but i can say it's at leas
please view it and tell me how it is
-Himanshu


----------



## Arcana (Jul 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Q5jnvfGgjGM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]keq9_MNtauc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Aug 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HS9No3c1JLk[/YOUTUBE]

- i didn't make it myself but its very entertaining so i thought i'd share it with the right people.


----------



## Famox (Nov 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCn4Hsie9c0&list=UU5EgIR_z-UByZ1wOWikLAqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------

